#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-11-21
<hareendra> hello there
<hareendra> any one wo has developed some pannel item (like network manager) to unity
<hareendra> ?
<jml> OK. Wow.
<jml> Having to sneak into a flatmate's room to get internet is not how I like to start the day.
<noodles775> ouch
<mvo> jml: weeh, that sounds not right :/
<jml> the router is in their bedroom.
<jml> should probably see if we can move it
 * mvo nods
<jo-erlend> I would like to run tests on every save in gedit. So, when I save the file database.py, then it should run trial test_database.py. How do I do that?
<jml> jo-erlend: I guess there are two things there
<jml> one is detecting the save and doing something
<jml> the other is doing the right thing
<jml> If you put an emacs-style variable in database.py like this:
<jml> # -*- test-case-name: foo.tests.test_database -*-
<jml> then 'trial --test-module=foo.database'
<jml> will run test_database
<jml> as for doing something on save, umm, that I don't know.
<jml> I mean, you'd probably have to write a program. But it seems like the sort of program that someone must have already written.
<noodles775> ooh, I remember chatting with james_w about something similar a few years ago (like growl)... and, in typical james_w fashion, he came back the next day with a prototype:
<noodles775> https://code.launchpad.net/~james-w/+junk/test_watcher
<jo-erlend> I would like to display a notification bubble on save showing whether the tests pass or not.
<noodles775> ... and here's the mock-demo I did that started our conversation: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvUDYmllVrM
<jo-erlend> Actually, if all tests pass, it should display that bubble and run bzr qcommit.
<jml> noodles775: cool.
<jml> noodles775: I was thinking of a more generic "have files in this dir changed" watcher
<jml> noodles775: but that'll do :)
 * noodles775 used to use rspactor years ago, looks like it's turned into https://github.com/guard/guard now.
<jo-erlend> noodles775, that looked very similar to what I want.
<jml> noodles775: apparently there's plans to have upstart use inotify to watch directories and trigger jobs.
<noodles775> Nice
<jo-erlend> jml, you mean watch all directories?
<jml> jo-erlend: I meant specific directories, but to be honest I don't know the details.
<jml> jo-erlend: this is just stuff I picked up from ev from his work on the crash db
<xruud> I'm going to develop a program on a ubuntu device (prefer it to be headless). The program looks exactly like a photoframe and shows images from the internet. There is no user interaction and the program updates itself. Which develop environment and language would best suit these needs?
<xruud> don't answer all at once please :)
<xruud> fyi, I'm going to try Quickly and MonoDevelop
<jml> \o/
<jo-erlend> xruud, Quickly is a very good choice. :)
<dpm> xruud, let us know how it goes! We recommend quickly (i.e. python and the other tools/technologies it puts together). You can learn how to get started here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<dpm> Other interesting resources:
<dpm> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tools/quickly/
<dpm> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/all/diy-media-player-with-pygtk/
<jml> oh, apparently distribute and pip are supposed to replace setuptools and easy_install
<jml> except that distribute recommends using easy_install in all its documentation
 * jml goes to buy some real eggs from the supermarket
<noodles775> jml: how do I add a requirement in a setup.py based on a bzr branch? (i just tried adding a bzr+http dependency_link in the setup.py but it's an unknown url type.
<jml> noodles775: I'm working on that now. Turns out I might have misinformed you earlier based on a doc that misinformed me.
<noodles775> Ah, k. I'll upload a tarball instead :/. Thanks!
<xruud> dpm: I'm trying Quickly first. Curious how it will turn out!
<jml> noodles775: yeah, using the requirements file seems to be it
<jml> noodles775: can you remind me why setup.py is preferred for non-test dependencies?
<noodles775> jml: I assume so that the package can be installed via the setup.py?
<noodles775> (at least, that's what I've been using it for)
<jml> Hmm. I guess that matters if you want to use it as a dependency in another pip/virtualenv/distribute/setuptools/easy_install project
<noodles775> yeah. I think it was ricardok who started that, and pointed out that there's no reason for them not to be valid python packages (ie. installable themselves)
 * noodles775 likes it.
<noodles775> Interestingly, I just started using it to deploy an app in a juju charm.
<jml> I can imagine it's nice when it works, and when you aren't developing dependencies in collaboration or using experimental dependencies
<dpm> ruudt, awesome, let us know how it goes, and feel free to ask any questions!
<jml> I'm getting pretty sick of compiling bzr though.
<jml> OK. Now when it's running a binary backend script that script cannot import from devportalbinary
<jml> despite devportalbinary being installed in the virtualenv and the script using '#!/usr/bin/env python'
<noodles775> jml: but if the script is being run from a cron, it's not going to know about your virtualenv is it? /me isn't sure of your setup.
<jml> noodles775: it's not being run from cron
<jml> noodles775: the tests, running in a virtualenv, are running some code that runs an executable script which happens to be a Python script
<noodles775> How is it running the script? popen or something else? (and if it's within the context of a django app, can you use a custom django management command? (easier to test - maybe)
<noodles775> https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.3/howto/custom-management-commands/
<jml> ah hah
<jml> it's using system python
<jml> it's using system python
<jml> (oops)
<jml> noodles775: pkgme itself is launching the script, so we can't use django magic there
<jml> now, why is it using system Python?
<noodles775> how are you running your script from your test?
<jml> Ah hah
<noodles775> achuni: with the ssoclient, what's the equivalent of a the lazr.restfulclient authenticated API?
<jml> noodles775: pkgme uses subprocess.Popen, and the test uses pkgme.
<jml> the issue is that 'fab test' is wrong
<noodles775> jml: cool
<achuni> noodles775: the lazr.restfulclient authenticated api as in api.authentications.authenticate()?
<jml> 'virtualenv/bin/python django_project/manage.py test djpkgme' != 'django_project/manage.py test djpkgme' under the virtualenv
<noodles775> achuni: no, as in ServiceRoot(BasicHttpAuthorizer(username, password), service_root_url)
<noodles775> jml: why not? does your manage also have the '#!/usr/bin/env python' ?
<noodles775> oh, I guess it does, or you'd see lots of failures...
<jml> yes, it does.
<achuni> noodles775: that would be SingleSignOnAPI(BasicAuthorizer(username, password), service_root_url)
<achuni> noodles775: and BasicAuthorizer is from piston_mini_client.auth
<noodles775> achuni: ah... sweet. I love piston_mini_client.
<achuni> noodles775: eh, and the args go in the other order
<noodles775> achuni: yeah, I'll use kwargs anyway.
<achuni> good idea :)
<jml> noodles775: I'm trying to figure out why not.
<noodles775> achuni: do you mind if I keep nutting away at this charm if you'll be at the USC call? Or do you prefer me to join too?
 * noodles775 joins to be on time anyway :)
<achuni> noodles775: don't worry, there shouldn't be anything pressing on the call
 * noodles775 is already there now.
<james_w> noodles775, what's the charm you are working on?
<jml> noodles775: fwiw, the difference is that sourcing 'activate' sets PATH. Just running the python in the virtualenv does not.
<james_w> yay virtualenv
<jml> yeah
<jml> I've lost a lot of time to it & its cousins
<noodles775> james_w: apache-django-wsgi - a general charm for deploying any django app.
<jml> and yay, cdiff doesn't work in virtualenv because bzr is a dependency
<james_w> noodles775, cool, I'd love to take a look
<noodles775> james_w: yeah, I'll email/post once it's working. Right now I'm trying to remove lazr.restfulclient dependencies from apps.ubuntu.com - the demo app I'm using :/
<noodles775> jml: isn't your issue that your 'manage.py test djpkgme' is running within the virtualenv, but when you're calling popen, the resulting process isn't? (/me guesses it's inheriting the env, which doesn't include any special PATH, as you said)?
<noodles775> (and that would make sense, IMO)
<noodles775> (hrm, other way around, `virtualenv/bin/python manage.py test` is spawning a process which knows nothing about the virtualenv as PATH isn't set)
<jml> noodles775: no, that's not the issue
<noodles775> ah, k.
<jml> noodles775: what does "within the virtualenv" mean?
<jml> it means a certain configuration of environment variables, of which PATH is one
<jml> which is *not* set just by running virtualenv/bin/python
<noodles775> jml: That was meant to say "isn't your issue that you 'virtualenv/bin/python manage.py test djpkgme' is running within the virtualenv", in which I meant, running with the virtualenv's python.
 * noodles775 doesn't see why it would need to set it - *unless* you were spawning python processes?
<jml> so if whatever module is passed to virtualenv/bin/python launches a script that uses '/usr/bin/env python', it's going to get python from the default path
<jml> not whatever path would be set by sourcing virtualenv/bin/activate
<jml> noodles775: yes, I said I was spawning Python processes didn't I?
<noodles775> yep, I was just trying to figure out what other use cases would require it, but you just ansswered that :)
<noodles775> So what's the result? If your process will spawn other python processes, make sure the path is set? Yuk. I guess we've never had that issue as our scripts are all django management commands, which we test without needing to spawn a process.
<jml> noodles775: umm... actually, I think the net result is that fab should be within the virtualenv if you want to use fab properly.
<james_w> again this seems to come down to the issue that all these tools (virtualenv, eggs, pkg_resources) seem to have been built with an assumption that the whole world is Python
<jml> yes
<noodles775> james_w: I don't really understand what you mean - aiui, virtualenv is only trying to solve a python issue (replicating development environments - python packages - on various OSs?)
<noodles775> Ah... do you mean like when you try to include PIP in your virtualenv, it tries to compile and fails (or similar). ie. python packages that are wrappers around C++ libraries?
<james_w> noodles775, yes, but it works best when you have no other code in your project
<james_w> in this case we want to run scripts in any language that the backend developer wants
<james_w> if we just supported Python we could use entry points or something
<noodles775> But you're not using a virtualenv for your actual deploy? (are you?)
<james_w> no, we're not
<james_w> but we have a choice between declaring not to work in virtualenv (or as an egg etc.), or making this work
<noodles775> And what's not working with virtualenv? (jml's issue above makes sense, and is easily solved I think?). Or on the other hand, do you need to be using a virtualenv at all, or is it just because the dpkgme was setup that way?
<jml> noodles775: there's a hacky way of solving my issue, which is guessing the PATH that virtualenv/bin/activate sets and running 'PATH=$that_guess fab test' (or running fab inside the virtualenv and having to deal with broken/less functional bzr)
<james_w> noodles775, there's this which is an extension of something jml was fighting last week, which is that it's really hard to find the paths where python puts data files when dealing with eggs/virtualenv/etc.
<noodles775> jml: yuk, yes I didn't realise it was that messy.
<noodles775> jml: is it not just adding virtualenv/lib/python-2.x/site-packages ?
<jml> noodles775: umm, no. it's at least inserting virtualenv/bin to the top of PATH
 * noodles775 was thinking of PYTHONPATH, sorry.
<jml> noodles775: so, it's easy to make a good guess, but if virtualenv changes its behaviour then it'll break again.
<jml> i.e. it's an abstraction violation to have to manually specify PATH
<noodles775> Sure - I'm just trying to understand why we've never hit this issue, atm I think it's as above, that we've only ever used django commands for our scripts, which we can test within teh same process.
<noodles775> also, afaik, we never use or depend on activate.
<noodles775> jml: perhaps a better way would be to pass the current python interpretter to Popen in your test? (ie. the subprocess always runs with the same python environment as the tests themselves)?
<noodles775> interpreter, even.
<jml> noodles775: if I could rely on all pkgme backends being written in Python, that would work
<noodles775> jml: isn't this issue only (1) relavent to test in your dev env which is using a virtualenv, and (2) relevant to backends written in Python?
<jml> noodles775: the test isn't directly running the subprocess, it's calling something that calls pkgme, which invokes the backend
<noodles775> Ah, I see :(
<noodles775> Hrm, so why is the backend even dependent on the virtualenv? (sorry if I'm going around in circles). Shouldn't it be independent of your development environment?
<jml> how could it not be? this one is written in Python
<jml> it needs to import its own Python modules to work
<dpm> ok everyone, calling it a day today, see you tomorrow!
<jml> where's it going to get them from? Can't get them from the system, because we're in a virtualenv. So it has to be specified as a dependency of djpkgme and it has to get its modules from within the virtualenv
<noodles775> I didn't realise a backend importing its own python modules would be a problem. I'd thought the backend might not need to import djpkgme stuff, but I guess it does.
<noodles775> hrm, no, it shoudn't should it? (ie. non-python ones won't be obviously)
<jml> it doesn't need to import djpkgme
<jml> this backend (lp:pkgme-binary) has got a fair chunk of code written in Python
<james_w> jml, I'm on mumble when you want to chat
<jml> that's how it works
<jml> I could have written it in Go
<noodles775> heh
<noodles775> I'm sure I don't know enough about the setup, I'm just not understanding why the backend - if it's a separate independent process - needs to be in the virtualenv, rather than being a self-contained python package. It'd probably be obvious if I looked at the code instead of asking annoying questions.
<noodles775> Anyway, dinner time here. Night people.
<jml> g'night.
<james_w> jml, https://github.com/wmorgan/heliotrope
<Guest13163> how can i determine if a package is installed on ubuntu programmatically (c++)? is there a website that explain this?
<ruudt> Developing with quickly presents a problem; searching in google for anything like "create fullscreen app quickly" gets misinterpreted. How do you do find answers?
<JanC> ruudt: the default quickly templates use PyGtk = Python + Gtk+, so use PyGtk or maybe Gtk for searching
<ruudt> JanC: Thanks. I still need to figure out if I need quickly. I will be running it on a headless ubuntu installation. But the program has no user interface but shows images
<JanC> headless?
<JanC> how will you show images then?
<ruudt> can't I
<ruudt> It actually is a minimal install
<JanC> what do you mean by "headless"?
<ruudt> no gui
<JanC> ah, most people mean "no display" by "headless", hence my confusion...  ;)
<JanC> ruudt: and by "no GUI", do you mean "no X" or "no desktop environment"?
<ruudt> no, I had to install 835 packages to get xubuntu-desktop :P
<ruudt> So I'd say it is safe to say there is no desktop environment
<ruudt> The difference between x or desktop env I do not know (yet)
<JanC> X is basically the system that puts everything graphical on the screen on linux desktops
<ruudt> I am quite new and might be ignorant of many parts still. Though I try hard to learn everything
<ruudt> The minimal install starts and displays tux while doing so. Would that imply X?
<JanC> and a desktop environment is a collection of programs (e.g panels, window managers, etc.) that give you a useable desktop experience
<JanC> nu, that's just using the "framebuffer"
<ruudt> JanC, I see. I would like the machine to have a minimum of packages installed. It needs wifi and the ability to display images fullscreen
<ruudt> Should I use quickly?
<ruudt> The tutorials seem fixed on making gui programs
<JanC> you can display images in this simple framebuffer, but there is not much support for making it easy in that (and generally there is no support for 3D or other GPU acceleration in that framebuffer)
<ruudt> I don't need that
<ruudt> I need to display images downloaded from the internet. Nothing more or less
<ruudt> Alike a picture frame
<JanC> ruudt: I'm pretty sure there are already applications to do that, and you could use a simple script to link them, are you sure that's no solution for your problem?
<JanC> I mean, applications that show images and applications that can download images
<ruudt> JanC: that would be fine for my purposes. You suggest I'd find them first. Is there any tactic I should use to find them?
<ruudt> (Google using specific terms)
<JanC> to be honest I have alsmost no framebuffer experience, but certainly "framebuffer" is one thing to search for  ;)
<ruudt> actually really simple suggestion. I found some things on frambuffer. But will discover what I found tomorrow. Sure hope this will be easier then I think it will be. Thanks
<JanC> one other thing you could do is install an X server (either the default Xorg or an alternative one) and use a simple, single maximized PyGtk app on top of that (you could even use Quickly to create it then, which might help packaging, if that's needed)
<ruudt> Can I install X on any linux installation if it was not included?
<ruudt> Because I'm somewhat limited in Linux options :P
<JanC> I don't know any well-known desktop linux distro that doesn't have packages for one or more X servers (and certainly not without Xorg)
<JanC> of course an embeded distro like Android is different
<ruudt> Ok, I'll be fine on that part then
<JanC> http://directfb.org/ might be useful too
<ruudt> Indeed. thanks!
<JanC> if you don't want to use Xorg
<ruudt> I'm going to sleep now. I'm almost hitting the keyboard with my head ;)
<ruudt> But be sure I'll try your suggestions tomorrow
#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-11-22
<ruudt> Where can I find some hello world programs? I would like to write an app that accesses internet, reads xml files, downloads images and displays them. I'd prefer to use the framebuffer if that is possible to avoid to much overhead. The program needs to be as simple as possible
<ruudt> Not yet decided on programming language, and still not sure how to actually build any program though (yes, quickly, but that won't fit my previous list of demands)
<ruudt> JanC Pointed me to some websites for frambuffer and said I could probably use existing programs to do what I want. but I haven't found any resources that start from the level I am on now
<noodles775> sheesh, that was fast.
<jml> wow. django is its own little world, isn't it
<noodles775> jml: heh - what have you found now? :)
<jml> noodles775: 'import django' raises an error unless an environment variable is set
<jml> A guy across the road from me just left his macbook on  window sill
<jml> tilted down slightly toward the street three stories below
<noodles775> ?! Maybe he's streaming from the web-cam (and testing how many floors his wireless is good for)
<rickspencer3> jml, so, are you saying with a couple friends, a blanket, and a tennis ball, you can have a free macbook?
<jml> rickspencer3: yep!
<jml> actually he's back now, I think I could get it if I just stood below, gave him a good fright and managed an easy catch
<jml> noodles775: I'm guessing he's trying to get free wifi from somewhere
<noodles775> jml: I'm not sure if this is the env var you're talking about: http://paste.ubuntu.com/745796/
<jml> noodles775: yeah that one. Although I confess I was doing "from django import test"
<lukasz> jml: afaik, as long as you're not touching db in django you don't need settings module (tests are pulling db setup stuff)
<jo-erlend> rickspencer3 :)
<jml> OK. Now that the plumber has been and gone, I'm going to have a shower.
<jml> \o/
<jo-erlend> ah, thank you. I didn't want to say anything. :)
<jml> OK. So here are my yaks: bug 893520, bug 893539 and bug 887960
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 893520 in pkgme "DistributionNotFound error when running system-installed pkgme" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/893520
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 893539 in python-fixtures "Inconsistent names for built-in fixtures" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/893539
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 887960 in pkgme-service "Run tests with testr" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/887960
<jml> oh and 893563
<jml> bug 893563
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 893563 in pkgme-service "No "nice" way to run tests" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/893563
<noodles775> jml: if you run virtualenv/bin/python, you should have access to import all the packages that have been installed in the virtualenv. I'm no virtualenv expert, but I think the description of bug 893563 is confused.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 893563 in pkgme-service "No "nice" way to run tests" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/893563
<noodles775> If you have time to mumble, I'd be keen to understand it - but it's really just for my own learning, so I understand if you just want to fix it.
<jml> noodles775: ok, sure, let's mumble
<jml> james_w: https://code.launchpad.net/~jml/pkgme-service/actually-run-pkgme/+merge/83024 is at a good point for a review, I think
 * jml → food
 * james_w jumps on it
<noodles775> jml, james_w: oh, I meant to ask you guys - do you think it would be beneficial to start reviewing different projects (I obviously do think so :-), just having other developers with different experience can lead to a lot of learning)
<james_w> noodles775, I do
<james_w> noodles775, do you want to review this branch?
<noodles775> james_w: heh, no - not quite yet, but I just wanted to find out whether you guys were open to the idea.
<james_w> I am and I expect jml will be
<jml> I am
<james_w> reviewed
<jml> james_w: thanks.
<jml> james_w: I'd move acceptance into the namespace, but I can't run pkgme-binary tests atm (because of the subunit/pkg_resources bug)
<james_w> jml, so the problem is that python-subunit doesn't ship the egg-info dir in the package?
<jml> james_w: is it?
<james_w> that's what it looks like to me
<jml> Hmm.
<jml> Bottom.
<james_w> jml, so subunit is just a test dependency
<jml> james_w: yeah, I guess so
<james_w> so we could look at moving it in setup.py or something
<jml> right. have a test-requirements thing like many ISD projects do
<jml> james_w: call?
<james_w> jml, yup
<james_w> on mumble if that suits you
<jml> james_w: http://pad.ubuntu.com/dTPkqhGow8
<jo-erlend> perhaps someone with access should delete the page about data storage from developer.ubuntu.com since that will no longer be available?
<james_w> jml, still there?
<jml> james_w: hello?
<jml> james_w: my internet connection died :(
<jml> james_w: and now mumble greyscreens on connect
<james_w> damn
<noodles775> james_w: Here's the info about the juju charm: http://micknelson.wordpress.com/2011/11/22/a-generic-juju-charm-for-django-apps/
<james_w> noodles775, excellent, thanks
 * james_w queues it up for reading
<james_w> jo-erlend, you raise a good point, I'll pass it on to the relevant people
<james_w> noodles775, looks great, nice work
<james_w> noodles775, changing the paths in the branch broke a link or two in your post though
<noodles775> james_w: they're working now I think?
<james_w> where you point to loggerhead urls inside the branch, the paths are now wrong
<james_w> oh
 * noodles775 just went through them all.
<noodles775> Let me know if that's not the case.
<james_w> didn't refresh, sorry
<noodles775> np. So it's demo-able now, but a good list of things we'd need to do when we want to actually use it.
<noodles775> Night all!
<james_w> night
 * jml → kickboxing
<dpm> jo-erlend, thanks, and as James says, good point. Would you mind filing a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+filebug so that we can keep track of it and fix it as soon as we can?
<dpm> apart from that, calling it a day now, so see you all tomorrow!
<james_w> oh, I filled it at https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-portal, was that incorrect?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-11-23
<jml> home.python-keyring.org, so I can't test the dependency change I've made to pkgme :\
<jml> oh, no
<jml> there it goes
<jml> is there a way to get more info in the stack trace for APIErrors from piston_mini_client?
<jml> specifically, APIError.body would be handy to have
<mvo> jml: not sure if that is helpful, but if PISTON_MINI_CLIENT_DEBUG is set it will contain the more info including the body iirc
<jml> mvo: thanks.
<jml> now, where is celery hiding these errors?
<jml> (found the log. interestingly it's logging two stack traces per error.)
<mvo> two identical ones? or two different ones ;) ?
<jml> identical.
<jml> my most recent example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/747009/
<mvo> confusing!
<jml> yes.
<jml> I'm going to pause to go to the shops to get food so I can eat immediately after our call in ~30mins
<jml> (One of these days I'm going to experiment with enough food around house to last for more than 1 day)
<mvo> heh :)
<jml> james_w: http://paste.ubuntu.com/747065/ (re your assigned card)
 * jml fights the urge to rewrite pkgme-service in Twisted
<jml> achuni: hey, what backend does djpkgme use for celery?
<james_w> jml, thanks
<jml> james_w: would be good to have a quick chat about state of this after the team-wide call.
<achuni> jml: atm, kombu
<achuni> (that's only intended for dev though)
<jml> achuni: ok, thanks.
<jml> achuni: do you have any experience / guidance for deploying celery to production?
<noodles775> jml: if the dpkgme service is only tiny - it may save you time long-term (both maintenance and deployment). Maybe chat with achuni about it?
<noodles775> (sorry, re: Twisted)
<jml> noodles775: as in, it might save time to keep it where it is or to port to Twisted?
<noodles775> jml: to port it to Twisted
<noodles775> (if it's only small now - I haven't checked)
<jml> I'd probably end up rewriting chunks of piston (or switch to xmlrpc)
<jml> it's pretty small
<noodles775> k, just make sure you chat with achuni about it (as we could all learn from the reasons/changes), pls
<achuni> jml: none
<achuni> jml: it was django when we thought we'd be maintaining it, if you believe twisted would fit the task better, feel free
<achuni> jml: noodles775 indeed, the Django parts are tiny
<noodles775> sweet.
<jml> well, tbh, I don't really know. I know that I know twisted better than I know django or celery, but that might not be a great reason.
<achuni> jml: I think Django is more of a candidate if you plan on giving it a bit more of a website face
<achuni> (as in admin or monitoring views)
<achuni> you'd need twisted + something else in that case
<jml> achuni: yeah. I don't think we have a clear idea of what we want w/ web monitoring, tbh.
<achuni> yup
<achuni> grr
 * achuni isn't getting along with mumble today
<james_w> jml, do you want to discuss now?
<jml> james_w: sure.
<james_w> jml, you can't hear me?
<jml> james_w: I just heard you type
<jml> but now mumble crashed
<jml> http://paste.ubuntu.com/747100/
<jml> james_w: ^
<ruudt> How to display an image in Python (machine without any desktop environment). I'm now using pygame, but when displaying an image I have to make the program pause or else the image disappears...
<ruudt> hertenrode
<ruudt> sorry, wrong irc window for the last word
<dpm> ruudt, if no one here can answer the question, I'd recommend filing it at http://askubuntu.com/questions/ask?tags=application-development
<ruudt> dpm: thanks, I'll go and look there anyway!
<dpm> ruudt, cool :)
<jml> g'night all
 * jml → kickboxing
#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-11-24
<scarleo> Hi, I was thinking about trying out Quickly to build a GUI to an already existing python app. Can I import the files to my Quickly project somehow?
<scarleo> Or is it as simple as just moving them into the project folder?
<noodles775> scarleo: I'd assume you can just move them over, yes (they'll be added next time your code is committed)
<scarleo> ok, thanks
<jml> So, how do I start up a Django server from within a test?
<noodles775> jml: ouch... so this is *not* a test for the django server itself right? It's tests for your backend or similar?
<jml> noodles775: it's an integration test.
<noodles775> jml: wouldn't you run an integration test against a running server (like the vps), or it's better to be able to do the whole thing locally?
<jml> noodles775: I think self-contained is better, yes.
<noodles775> jml: yes, if it's possible. So if the django server doesn't depend on other services, you should be able to bootstrap and run it as part of your test setup, using subprocess? (and terminate the process in tearDown?)
<noodles775> But it sounds like a lot of work (ie. you'll want a fresh database for the server for each run I assume, so will need to delete that too)
<noodles775> s/a lot of work/there will be other factors to consider/
<noodles775> (after all, a bit of work once to automate it is pretty priceless :-))
<jml> noodles775: is there a way of telling when the service is up? how does it know what port to run on?
<jml> how can I find out what port it's running on? (better questions)
<noodles775> jml: ./manage.py help runserver will show you how to set the port
<noodles775> I assume your setUp will have to ping a url until it gets a 200 response.
<jml> Ideally, I'd like to use port 0 & then figure out what it's using.
 * noodles775 relocates
<jml> what does fabric.api.local do that subprocess.Popen doesn't that I should know about?
<jml> and what does django_project/manage actually do?
<noodles775> manage.py is just an interface to django's available commands (btw, if it's a project using fabric, you'll want `fab manage:'help runserver'` to get the help I mentioned earlier)
<noodles775> s/available commands/available commands in the context of your project/
<noodles775> fabric.api.local is, afaik, a helper for when you're running deploy scripts and need to do sosmething locally, as opposed to on the remote server... (i didn't know it could fork a process?)
<jml> well, it seems to be running:
<jml>     local("virtualenv/bin/python django_project/manage.py {0} {1}".format(
<jml>         command, " ".join(args)), capture=False,)
<jml> in this project
<jml> which *looks* like forking a process
<jml> but maybe it's not
<noodles775> I don't think it is - if you run `fab manage:runserver` you'll see the server running without forking.
<lukasz> jml: it's basically the same as subprocess.Popen blocking call
<jml> lukasz: ok, thanks.
<jml> so, sometimes in this, manage is called with what looks like a shell command that could be run
<jml> e.g.
<jml>     manage("celeryd_multi start test -E")
<jml> but then that is fed as the first argument to the manage.py call above
<jml> which confuses me a little, since https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.3/ref/django-admin/ and what noodles775 said earlier implies that manage.py is more for running special provided commands
<jml> not shell commands more generally
<noodles775> jml: Yes, that would surprise me - I would exect that celeryd_multi *is* a django command provided by some django-celery package.
<noodles775> You can find out by doing `fab manage:'help celeryd_multi'`
<noodles775> but I'm just guessing - where's the code for this?
<jml> noodles775: lp:pkgme-service
<noodles775> jml: https://github.com/ask/django-celery
<noodles775> It does provide django/manage.py versions of its commands.
<jml> noodles775: sorry, what am I looking for on that page?
<noodles775> jml: under "Using django-celery" (sorry, the internal link doesn't seem to work)
<noodles775> It says: "Everything works the same as described in the Celery User Manual, except you need to invoke the programs through manage.py:"
<jml> ahh I see
<jml> noodles775: bearing in mind that I'm new to Django, why would someone want to go and do a thing like that?
<lukasz> jml: you have just one point of entry for all your django related commands
<lukasz> jml: manage.py sets up proper environment for your project
 * noodles775 lets lukasz give clearer explanations than his own :)
<jml> lukasz: ok. that makes sense.
<dpm> mvo, the banners in the SC, are they static images that can be added any time we want to show a new banner, or can they be html as well? (I'm asking out of curiosity e.g. to have image + translatable text)
<noodles775> dpm: they're 'exhibits' that can be added at any time via a web interface by anyone with the right perms. They are entered as a small html snippet which can reference (currently) only one image.
<dpm> noodles775, ah, thanks for the info :)
<jml> well hey, I just found a bug in runserver
<jml> if you tell it to run on localhost port 0, it does so (which is great), but then reports that the server is listening on http://localhost:0/
<jml> which is a lie
<mvo> dpm: its a image with text, the text can be html
<dpm> mvo, ah, thanks, that clears things out. I misunderstood what noodles775 was saying in thinking only images could be shown in the html snippets, but now I see he simply meant just one image can be referenced (I assume the background image), but the snippet can contain text
<dpm> as well
<mvo> yes, thats it
<mvo> so the text can be translated
<jo-erlend> Is there a place to report things that makes it unnecessarily difficult, complicated or cumbersome to develop or learn how to develop on Ubuntu?
<dpm> hi jo-erlend, yes, the mailing list is the best place for such discussions: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-app-devel
<dpm> or here
<jo-erlend> I mean reporting as reporting bugs.
<dpm> jo-erlend, I guess it depends on how specific the bug is. Could you give us an example?
<jo-erlend> yes. GTK3 applications written in Python cannot reorder ListStores and TreeStores. They have to do that themselves for anything that uses them. I've brought it up on the mailinglist without receiving any replies, and I've reported a bug for PyGObject, but the replies have just been that apps that want to sort, must sort manually. This means that the GTK API doesn't apply to Python GTK apps, which of course is confusing. In an
<jo-erlend> y case, this shouldn't be necessary.
<jo-erlend> that is an undeniable bug. There are other things, like poor or missing documentation. Or it can be a missing, small feature that would not break anything, but make it easier to do something. I'm sure there are lots of those cases. What I'm after, is a way to collect those types of bugs so we can see what could be done to make things easier -- specially for newbies.
<jo-erlend> or perhaps, if there is a launchpad ubuntu-app-devel team, we could simply assign those types of bugs to it?
<noodles775> jo-erlend: it'd certainly be excellent to gather all those pain-points somewhere and gradually remove/ease them. Even if it's a wiki page to gather them for the moment? Unless dpm has another option?
<dpm> jo-erlend, I agree, perhaps a wiki page with links to the individual bugs would be a start. You can create it as a subpage of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppDevelopers
<jml> wheee... because celery pickles and unpickles exceptions to report them to the log, any stdlib exceptions that don't upcall properly (e.g. HTTPError) end up with information missing.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-11-25
<dpm> morning noodles775, do you think it would be possible for you guys to look into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+bug/885293 ? From the other bug linked to on comment #4, it seems a pretty trivial fix, and it would be a major win in being more culture-sensitive to people in Taiwan
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 885293 in developer-portal "Taiwan listed as "Taiwan, Province of China"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dpm> ah, we've got a bug bot :)
<noodles775> dpm: heh, yes, I actually put it on my todo yesterday when iI saw it (as it seemed trivial, but important).
<dpm> excellent, thanks noodles775 :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-11-20
<morphias> can someone show me how to use the tutorial at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/packaging-new-software.html to take one *.cpp file and turn it into all of the files included in the tar i download for the sample
<morphias> ?
<morphias> anyone?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-11-21
<Geochr> Hi all, i create a bug for puplishing pdf files on ubuntu software center, check below
<Geochr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+bug/1077176
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1077176 in Ubuntu App Developer site "Faster procedure for publishing magazines (.pdf)" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-11-22
<int_ua> Hi, quickly submitubuntu is crashing for me and the bug report is private for hours now, do I have to to something more besides reporting it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quickly/+bug/1081899
<ubot2> int_ua: Error: launchpad bug 1081899 not found
<int_ua> s/to to/to do/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-11-23
<luis__> hello
<luis__> I want to get started in coding, what should a beginner do to help out?
<leon_> hello, anyone here to help me? :)
<leon_> i will ask my question and we will see.. I am using Qt Creator (IDE) to make my apps.. the problem is that Qt cannot create indicators (as far as i know).. Note: i dont want tray with the package sni-qt
<leon_> it loses a lot of its abilities like right click or scrolling.. so i was thinking of making a second executable.. What ide will let me create an indicator? Quickly?
<JanC> please stay around longer next time, leon_...
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-11-24
<christoffer> Does "quickly edit" do any fancy code checking when closing files or does it just open the project files in gedit?
<htc> Hi
<htc> How can I publish my application for Ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10?
<htc> Do I have to submit a new application for 12.10?
<coolbhavi> yes htc
<htc> Ah, ok.
<htc> Thanks
<coolbhavi> if there are any improvements compatibility issues. then it needs an update
<coolbhavi> what is ur app name?
<htc> "Black Silk"
<coolbhavi> is it submitted to myapps portal?
<htc> yes
<htc> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/786/
<coolbhavi> ok ll take a look
<htc> Thanks :)
<htc> I just submitted a new release.
<Swve> Hello
<Swve> Anyone there?
<htc> yes
<Swve> So for Ubuntu you can develop apps in Java too?
<Swve> Why does this IRC let people see each others's IP?
<coolbhavi> htc, I am not able to see the page
<coolbhavi> its coming as access denied though m a part of the App Review board
<coolbhavi> by any chance is your app a commercial app
<coolbhavi> ?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-11-18
<dholbach> good morning
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: during the standups i seem to recall hearing that there was some more splitting work being done on the browser. can you quickly remind me what are the branches i should use if i want to work on it ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ubuntu-ui-extras and webbrowser-app i guess
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, atm everything is in lp:webbrowser-app
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, the initial splitting work has landed, there’s more refactoring to come, but everything will remain in one branch
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i see. thanks
<randomcpp> mhall119, ping
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, hey, would you mind approving this trivial change? https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/update-b2g-overrides-link/+merge/195569
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: having a look in a minute
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, no urgency, but it’s so trivial it won’t take you more than 12 seconds to verify and sign off :)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: done, i doubt it even needed review
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, but it needed approval :)
<oSoMoN> thanks
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, another trivial non-urgent change: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/ninja-ignore-rules/+merge/195583
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: what are ninja files ?
<oSoMoN> ninja is a build system designed to replace make, you can generate ninja files instead of makefiles by invoking "cmake -G Ninja", and then invoke "ninja" instead of "make" to build
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, http://martine.github.io/ninja/ for more info
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: approved
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, thanks
<randomcpp> popey, ping
<popey> randomcpp: yo
<randomcpp> how are you? :)
<popey> Great thanks, hows you?
<randomcpp> do you know anything about the prize I shall receive? today the customs contacted me, I need to confirm the goodies inside the package
<popey> randomcpp: I don't. I think that's mhall119's department. I know he went to the shipping company last week, so that's likely it.
<randomcpp> yeah I've already pinged mhall119
<popey> ok, he'll be online shortly
<randomcpp> ok good to know :)
<randomcpp> It should have arrived today, but it will have some delay :p
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, hey, you had already approved https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/always-use-local-server-in-tests/+merge/194377 last week, right?
<om26er> oSoMoN, ping
<om26er> oSoMoN, can you review this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/gallery-app/camera-integration-test/+merge/189685
<om26er> I think I got disconnected the last time I sent that message
<om26er> oSoMoN, btw do you think any such test is needed for webbrowser app somewhere ?
<oSoMoN> om26er, looking
<oSoMoN_> om26er, shouldn’t that kind of test be part of the shell, rather than the app itself?
<om26er> oSoMoN_, no, I don't think so, mutliple apps are using that functionality and we need to test each app
<om26er> address-book, camera, gallery, messaging apps all do that
<oSoMoN> om26er, ah, sorry, I misread what the test does
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: yep
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: zsombi: t1mp: i'm a bit confused about the current status of the content hub stuff. is it something that's already existing and can be used now ? do you guys know who i can ask questions to about it ?
<Kaleo> nerochiaro, I think kenvandine would be the best placed to answer that
<zsombi> nerochiaro: no idea... I just saw it last week (or before that?) that we have such a component in SDK... didn't even knew  that someone planned to contribute that to SDK...
<Kaleo> nerochiaro, essentially if it's not there http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/ then it does not exist
<Kaleo> nerochiaro, and it's there: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Content/
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: sweet. i'll dig into that and ask ken if anythign isn't clear or not working
<t1mp> I also discovered that last week
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, would you mind re-approving it? I’ve had to merge the latest trunk in and resolve a conflict.
<oSoMoN> om26er, I’ll review your MR this afternoon, and to answer your question I don’t think we need such a test for the browser, at least not yet, maybe one day we’ll need it to e.g. check that playing a video opens the media player app, but that’s not the case yet
<om26er> oSoMoN, ok. thanks :)
<daker> oSoMoN: hi
<daker> oSoMoN: see the last comment http://daker.me/2013/11/ubuntu-touch-user-agent.html#comment-1127475498
<oSoMoN> daker, re: device id, that’s a pretty controversial topic
<oSoMoN> daker, we’ll probably have to offer the possibility to include one though, I’m guessing this is something device manufacturers will request
<daker> oSoMoN: ok
<daker> oSoMoN: do we have tools to test regressions ?
<randomcpp> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> randomcpp: pong
<randomcpp> hi :) how are you? the customs contacted me, they asked what's inside the package and its value (cost)
<randomcpp> I have to write them an email with those information
<mhall119> randomcpp: it should have been in the shipping label information for them
<oSoMoN> daker, not yet, but we had a meeting with the mozilla folks we work on compatibility on Friday, and they’ll share their tools with us
<daker> oSoMoN: ok
<om26er> nerochiaro, hey
<nerochiaro> om26er: hey
<om26er> nerochiaro, can you throw a quick review here: https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/camera-app/ports_autopilot_tests_to_py3/+merge/195613 :)
<om26er> this as well: https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/camera-app/gallery_integration_test/+merge/189797
<nerochiaro> om26er: what does // do ?
<nerochiaro> (i'm not very experienced in py3)
<om26er> nerochiaro, makes it int
<nerochiaro> om26er: while / uses whatever comes out of the type of the operands ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, yes. / was returning a float in python3 and that caused test failure.
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok
<nerochiaro> om26er: is jenkins going to run on them ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, yes it will. in a few hours I would assume since its quite busy right now
<daker> oSoMoN: see my comment https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/webbrowser-app/fix.1248728/+merge/194555/comments/451896
<nerochiaro> om26er: i think i'll let it do its thing just to be double sure
<om26er> nerochiaro, ack
<om26er> nerochiaro, jenkins gave a +1
<nerochiaro> om26er: i blessed it too
<nerochiaro> om26er: but it didn't like this other one: https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/camera-app/gallery_integration_test/+merge/189797
<om26er> nerochiaro, that's a problem with infrastructure
<om26er> nerochiaro, tests passed fine: http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/3383
<om26er> boiko, is it telephony-service that turns on the screen when a call arrives ?
<om26er> call/sms for that matter
<boiko> om26er: nope, that's a script somewhere else if I remember correctly, ChickenCutlass knows it better
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i need a little bit of help with web browser when you have time (probably tomorrow for you ?). I'm trying to use WebView.experimental.filePicker and it works on the desktop but doesn't show anything on the device
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, yeah, better tomorrow, I’m about to wrap up for today, ping me tomorrow morning and we can figure out what’s going on
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: great, thanks
<harsh410> hi
<harsh410> anybody here
<popey> harsh410: wassup?
<sarnold> hello harsh410 :) note that most irc channels tend to be quiet unless someone has a question or topic to discuss..
<harsh410> hey popey
<harsh410> ok
<harsh410> sarnold: i am new to irc
<sarnold> harsh410: welcome aboard :)
<harsh410> i want to learn about how to start application development in ubuntu
<harsh410> can u people guide me
<harsh410> or give me a direcition
<harsh410> sarnold:  popey: can u guys help
<harsh410> ?
<popey> harsh410: is it a desktop or phone/tablet app you're interested in developing?
<harsh410> popey:  i intend to start with desktop apps
<harsh410> popey: which could work in lan..offices etc
<harsh410> once i get the command on them then i can plan for phone..
<popey> harsh410: ok..
<popey> http://developer.ubuntu.com/ is the central place where we document the SDK
<harsh410> ok
<harsh410> considering the fact that i have some non professional experience of php and c++ which langaue u think i shud go woith
<harsh410> considering the fact that i have some non professional experience of php and c++ which langaue u think i shud go with
<popey> Hard for me to say, but QML and C++ are well supported.
<harsh410> popey:  ok
<harsh410> popey:  u r also in app development ??
<popey> harsh410: I work on ubuntu, yeah.
<popey> not a dev tho
<harsh410> popey: well Senior..i request u to not take in any other way..i am on a point wer i have to decide a path ..i want to work on complete office automation  solutions
<harsh410> and want to do it the ubuntu way.
<popey> Sounds fun ☻
<harsh410> popey:  do u think it can work out?
<popey> I have no idea, but lets say yes ☻
<harsh410> popey: fun?
<harsh410> popey:  u r in wat domain in ubuntu?
<popey> I work with the teams making apps for the phone
<harsh410> popey:  hows the market of ubuntu in western world..
<harsh410> popey:  ok
<szymon_w> Hi! I spend last few hours setting up my PC to upload code to launchpad. I'm stuck on creating debian controls files... can anyone pint me to right direction on that pls ? ( I'm trying to upload app for UT .click package )
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-11-19
<Elleo> szymon_w: .click packages are handled differently to debian packages, they don't use debian control files; this page has some details on both the apparmor manifest.json and the click json metadata: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement/Manifest
<Elleo> not sure if there's a better tutorial around anywhere
<Elleo> looking at some existing apps click packaging might be a good way to get an idea of how they work too
<Elleo> it's much simpler than debian packaging, although not as widely documented yet; and has the least googleable name in the world ;)
<szymon_w> Elleo, thank you. I just managed to upload my first new branch to launchpad ;) ( it might be funny for you guys here but it new experience for me )
<Elleo> :)
<rottinrob> evening y'all
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: good morning. let me know when you want to have a look at that browser file picker problem
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, hey, mind if we do that in ~1h? I’d like to finish what I’m currently doing
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: no problem. ping me when you have time
<oSoMoN> ok
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Have a Bad Day Day! :-/
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, ping
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: hey
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, so, what’s up with the filepicker?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: simply on desktop it shows whatever component i assign to it, on device it does nothing
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, have you verified that the component is actually being instantiated on the device?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it's not, whatever i put on Component.onCompleted doesn't happen
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, do you have your code in a branch handy?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: let me prepare that
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, btw, when you have a moment, please give a second look at https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/always-use-local-server-in-tests/+merge/194377
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: lp:~amanzi-team/webbrowser-app/webbrowser-app-file-upload
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, testing
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, works here, I’m briefly seeing your custom component, then the content picker is brought to the front
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, that's weird. I just see a flash and then nothing appears
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: and i'm left with the browser page
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: how do you put it on the device ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: maybe i'm doing something wrong there by just upoading these two QML files to their respective directories
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I pushed the new file (the filePicker component) to the device, and I edited manually /usr/share/webbrowser-app/Browser.qml to add the reference to it
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, here is the output I’m getting when I run it on the device: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6442245/
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: Browser.qml ? I didn't modify that file, just WebViewImpl.qml
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, trunk ≠ released version…
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, there was some refactoring in the trunk that hasn’t been released yet
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, if you want to base your work and tests on trunk, then you need to build packages from your branch, push them to the device, and install them
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok that makes sense. thanks for the pointer
<Kaleo> balloons, do you know how to import songs in the music app?
<Kaleo> balloons, .. on the desktop?
<seb128> Kaleo, copy stuff in ~/Music maybe (random guessing work)
<popey> Kaleo: drag files over from desktop over usb
<popey> yes, thats right seb128
<Kaleo> popey, so I have stuff in ~/Music
<Kaleo> popey, on my desktop, and launching the app on the desktop shows nothing
<popey> mediascanner should scan that location and find it
<popey> oh, i never run it on desktop
<popey> you probably are missing mediascanner
<Kaleo> popey, indeed
<Kaleo> raaah
<Kaleo> it's scanning EVERYTHING
<Kaleo> ~/Pictures ~/Downloads
<Kaleo> wtf
<ogra_> how else should it report to the NSA ... it first needs to know if there is valuable data
<ogra_> :P
<Kaleo> where is the db?
<t1mp> ogra_: be careful... you might get quoted on that ;)
<ogra_> t1mp, well i'm slowly getting used to it ... let them come :)
<t1mp> yes I saw :)
<t1mp> "Canonical developer states all your media is scanned and sent to NSA"
<ogra_> :D
<Elleo> ogra_: you've just added further evidence to my theory that Canonical has a secret anti-raisin agenda
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> sshh ... thats not supposed to go to the public ... its secret cabbale
<Elleo> heh
<t1mp> ogra_: I hate raisins too
 * ogra_ hugs t1mp 
<t1mp> it really sucks if I get food that looks really nice, and I expect it to taste nice... and then I discovered someone decided to put raisins in it!!!
<ogra_> !
 * ogra_ *exactly* knows how that feels 
<t1mp> :)
<Elleo> you ubuntu users are so silly; didn't you know your food is configurable? If you don't want raisins just pick them out.
<t1mp> Elleo: that ruins the whole eating experience
<t1mp> some times they are too much integrated with the rest of the food :(
<Elleo> you should switch to a source distribution then, they provide you with all the ingredients so you can bake the food however you like
<Elleo> I'm sure gentoo as a -raising useflag
<Elleo> -raisins*
<t1mp> Elleo: too much work. I'll just eat other food that doens't have raisins :)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, when you have a moment, can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/notes-app/swipe-to-delete-emulator/+merge/194566 ?
<rottinrob> good morning jkeyes0
<rottinrob> hey jordan...you got your ears on?
<jkeyes0> I do
<rottinrob> good morning...how ya doing
<jkeyes0> pretty well, you?
<rottinrob> well, thanks
<rottinrob> I noticed you were following the Tabbed Ui
<rottinrob> I've pulled down your trunk to look
<jkeyes0> yeah, thought that's what we discussed at the last meeting, so I was giving it a shot.
<rottinrob> I was going at the PageStack UI
<rottinrob> I didn't know we were supposed to go tabbed
<jkeyes0> I'd say it's up to us at the end of the day. whatever is easy to use and looks nice.
<rottinrob> I think its a good thing that we are following 2 different angles
<rottinrob> at the end of the day, we can see which one works better for the app
<jkeyes0> absolutely
<rottinrob> do you know where to pull the toolbar and menu buttons from...I can't find them
<jkeyes0> haven't quite gotten to that point yet. let me look
<rottinrob> do you know alan's handle by chance..I could ask him
<rottinrob> popey...are you on by chance?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok
<oSoMoN> thanks
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: I thought the swipe to delete emulator was merged quite some time ago into the UITK
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, it was, but it was buggy, and now it’s been fixed
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, so until now we couldn’t really use it
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: got it
<nerochiaro> o
<superjoe> hi - I just added a library to a PPA. when I install the package and try to compile code against the library, I get undefined references to a library that the ppa library depends on
<superjoe> this does not happen when I do a manual build from source
<superjoe> any suggestions?
<superjoe> I have both of the linker commands for comparison if anyone wants to see
<superjoe> https://gist.github.com/superjoe30/7547989
<superjoe> hmm I think I want #ubuntu-packaging
<jkeyes0> rottinrob_: looking at Michael Hall's blog, he mentions that PageStack automatically puts a "Back" button in the bottom toolbar when you push more than one page onto the stack. http://mhall119.com/2013/04/building-an-ubuntu-sdk-app-rev-1/
<rottinrob_> oh nice...I'll check that out...thank you Jordan
<rottinrob_> that is exactly what I've been looking for...it leaves a clean UI
<rottinrob_> thanks again Jordan
 * mhall119 is quite excited to see jkeyes0 hanging out in here :)
<rottinrob_> Jordan...very nice work on finding that article!!!
<jkeyes0> :)
<rottinrob_> it was the missing piece if you will
<randomcpp> popey, ping
<popey> hey randomcpp / jkeyes0 / rottinrob_
<popey> feel free to type at me, am kinda busy doing UDS running stuff ☻
<rottinrob_> hey popey
<rottinrob_> if you get a sec popey take a look at the Reminders App UI...see what ya think
<randomcpp> popey, oh sorry, I've to ask some not important things, don't worry I can't wait
<mhall119> jvrbanac: around?
<jkeyes0> rottinrob_: looking at your latest push, we might end up having to do a mix of a tabbed UI and a pagestack. I think the Notes view will fit nicely inside of the pagestack, but I don't know about the Reminders view.
<jkeyes0> if that's even possible.
<rottinrob_> jkeyes0...the reminders view will fit nicely inside the pagestack with a listview mod attached...
<rottinrob_> it will be just like the notebook view which will expand to view the full reminder
<rottinrob_> now that I know what I was missing...I could probably set it up pretty quick if you'd like me to so you can see what I mean
<jkeyes0> ohh, so the reminders will be a part of the notebooks. makes sense.
<rottinrob_> plus I was reading earlier that its either or on the pagestack/tabbed approach...they say it bad practice to have both....something about confusing the API
<rottinrob_> kinda...they can be attached to a note or some other data inside a notebook
<jkeyes0> makes sense
<jkeyes0> I haven't spent much time with Evernote itself. looks like you have notebooks, which have notes, which can have reminders attached. so perhaps the reminders should be able to be linked to from the Notes.
<rottinrob_> yea...they should be, or any other data you want really
 * jkeyes0 downloads the Evernote Android app to see how it's "officially" supported, lol.
<rottinrob_> it should all link and interlink inside this app
<rottinrob_> I honestly think that the Cordova API is gonna be our best bet to get these boys talking nicely
<jkeyes0> agreed. at least for the hardware interaction (camera)
<daker> oSoMoN: would you mark this as fixed bug 1251286
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1251286 in webbrowser-app "youtube.com doesn't recognize UTouch UA as mobile" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1251286
<daker> oSoMoN: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/revision/413
<rottinrob_> they can both use javascript through Cordova and we can even throw in some Qt or JSON in the Evernote API through Cordova
<jkeyes0> I think we're going to end up using the C++ api instead of the JS one. the JS one isn't compatible with QML, from what I understand.
<rottinrob_> JS is fully compatible with QML...its built into the Qt API
<rottinrob_> brb...need to restart
<oSoMoN> daker, good catch, I updated the bug status
<daker> oSoMoN: i remember that i have found that the browser doesn't respect the "required" html5 attribute
<oSoMoN> daker, can you file a bug report if there isn’t one already?
<daker> oSoMoN: sure
<oSoMoN> thankns
<oSoMoN> thanks
<AskUbuntu> How do I submit a browser plugin to software center | http://askubuntu.com/q/379495
<hakermania> Any idea why developer.ubuntu.com signs me in as hakermania2 ?
<hakermania> I am using the same email as the one in UF, and my username is hakermania, not hakermania2
<bensocket> hi. i am new to developing apps or programing...does anyone have any tips as where i should do research and or classes? thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-11-20
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Name Your PC Day! :-D
<randomcpp> JamesTait, good morning! all my PCs have a name, except for mobile devices, I need a better name for my rpi, "hackberry" is too silly xD
<JamesTait> randomcpp, well, our rpi is just called raspberrypi, so, y'know. ;)
<JamesTait> Now I think about it, that and my current laptop are my two most recent additions, and both have a food-themed name.
<randomcpp> well but they deserve a "personal" name, a name they only have :) we're all humans but we have different names :p
<JamesTait> This machine is gazpacho; my previous laptop was sixtymilesmile, and the one prior to that was ferrari.
<JamesTait> Before that I was using desktop machines; IIRC the last two desktop towers were cloudnine and goodytwo.
<JamesTait> Not that I have a personal relationship with them or anything....
<randomcpp> my laptop's name is blackpearl because when I unboxed it I was watching pirates of the Caribbean
<randomcpp> xD
<randomcpp> my old desktop was deathstar (not related to star wars when I named it)
<randomcpp> because it was close to death as pc
<JamesTait> Heh!
<randomcpp> it served me very well though
<randomcpp> did anyone start developing a webdav client for ubuntu touch?
<popey> randomcpp: dont know of anyone doing that
<randomcpp> popey, it will be on my todo list :p
<randomcpp> I have a owncloud server installed on my rpi, I need a client for it :)
<randomcpp> popey, do you know if ubuntu-touch automatically set mobile access point?
<popey> randomcpp: do you mean, does ubuntu touch act as an access point to share 3g over wifi? If so, no.
<randomcpp> I mean if it sets APN correctly
<randomcpp> I love the Messages app
<randomcpp> it would be nice to shows if a message is "sending" or already "sent"
<popey> It sets the APN correctly for me, if it doesn't for you then it's a bug.
<randomcpp> I think it does, is there a way to check it?
<popey> randomcpp: there's various ofono scripts on the device which report info about the radio and connection
<randomcpp> (I totally love the message notification sound) ok I'll check them
<randomcpp> popey, is it normal to have as last update the date 1970/07/30?
<popey> yeah, I've seen that
<popey> when the clock isnt set right
<randomcpp> "system-image-cli --dry-run" says it's everything up-to-date (version ubuntu: 20131031.1)
<rottinrob> gm all
<dpm> morning rottinrob
<nerochiaro> om26er: hi, if i need to write integration tests for an app, do you already have any examples i can look at ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, sure. here is a yet to be merged example: https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/gallery-app/camera-integration-test/+merge/189685
<om26er> nerochiaro, I havea  pending branch for camera-app as well. if you could review that will be fine
<om26er> *helpful :)
<nerochiaro> om26er: which one it is ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/camera-app/fix_autopilot_test_code
<om26er> nerochiaro, wrong. This https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/camera-app/gallery_integration_test/+merge/189797
<nerochiaro> om26er: jenkins says that the tests fail on that one, though
<om26er> nerochiaro, that's a different problem. I just retriggered a build. I was due to a dependency problem
<nerochiaro> Ok
<om26er> nerochiaro, you can try the debs on your phone :)
<nerochiaro> om26er: both these branches seem to be just checking that another app is focused. any way to actually interact with the other app ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: i mean, say i want to click a specific button on the other app
<om26er> nerochiaro, sure. I am going to further enhance these very soon. once these branches get merged.
<nerochiaro> om26er: i'll need to do that for browser-gallery integration, so knowing how to do that would be useful
<om26er> nerochiaro, right, we first need to set initctl env variable so that all apps that run inside unity run with testability. then we can get their proxy object easily by referring to their pid inside get_proxy_object_for_existing_process() from autopilot.introspection
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok, will that be around next Monday ? I won't work on this before then
<nerochiaro> but it would be great to have it then
<om26er> nerochiaro, as soon as you approve my branch and it gets merged ;)
<om26er> nerochiaro, btw can you state a use case you have for the test you want to write
<nerochiaro> om26er: user clicks on a "chose file to upload" button in a form on a webpage, the content hub opens up the gallery where the user picks a photo and clicks ok, then the focus is given back to browser and passed the path of the photo
<nerochiaro> om26er: i need to test this whole process
<Kaleo> mzanetti, mhall119, popey: do you know of any app interested in using the Picker component?
<mzanetti> Kaleo: what's the Picker component?
<Kaleo> mzanetti, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Components.Pickers.Picker/
<Kaleo> let me show you
<mzanetti> Kaleo: ah, the generic one where you can use an own model.
<Kaleo> mzanetti, http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=15732
<Kaleo> popey, mhall119 ^
<mzanetti> Kaleo: yeah... I know this one... I created this for the Fahrplan
<Kaleo> oSoMoN, any app you know of that would be interested in http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=15732 ?
<Kaleo> mzanetti, :)
<mzanetti> Kaleo: however, I only use it for Time and datepicker
<Kaleo> ok
<mzanetti> Kaleo: not sure if there's a use case for a general purpose one. I think we want the OptionSelector in that case
<mzanetti> otoh, this picker might be better for really long lists
<popey> Kaleo: ooh, thats pretty
<Kaleo> mzanetti, it will be at least used by the time and date pickers :)
<Kaleo> popey, ;)
<mzanetti> Kaleo: got one: an app where you have to enter your height for example
<Kaleo> mzanetti, sounds good
<randomcpp> Kaleo, it would nice to have something similar that shows options horizontally
<Kaleo> randomcpp, horizontally, ok
<randomcpp> would be*
<randomcpp> Kaleo, it seems to waste a lot of vertical space in my opinion :)
<popey> Kaleo: none spring to mind but will keep an eye out
<Kaleo> popey, thanks
<mzanetti> Kaleo: actually, wherever you need to select numbers this seems useful
<mzanetti> Kaleo: it's a bit like the spinners from Widget days
<Kaleo> mzanetti, yes
<om26er> Mirv, ping
<oSoMoN> Kaleo, I imagine that could be used for a generic datetime picker (which is probably already planned anyway)
<Kaleo> oSoMoN, right
<Kaleo> thanks everybody
<Mirv> om26er: pong
<om26er> Mirv, so we have QtMultimedia from the qt project with all its unit tests and integration tests. But they are not running anywhere I believe. We wanted to run them on the phone hardware to check their integrity with our gstreamer backend. Do you have an opinion there?
<om26er> all the unit tests pass but 16 integration tests are failing on the phone
<Mirv> om26er: there have been problems in running the tests on builders. if you can figure out / patch configuration for a good subset so that the tests could be run from debian/rules on each package build, that'd be nice. it's an open bug for all of the Qt modules that don't run their tests yet.
<Mirv> om26er: xvfb helps to an extent
<om26er> Mirv, well we want them to run them directly on the phone
<Mirv> om26er: for example qtpim does xvfb-run -a make check QT_PLUGIN_PATH=$(CURDIR)/plugins LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$(CURDIR)/lib
<Mirv> om26er: yeah, then it'd need to be maybe via autopilot test since those are run on the device in CI? I think autopkgtests are not run on touch device, although I might be wrong
<Mirv> om26er: if you mean you'd like to have them run more automatically
<Mirv> om26er: regarding what could be run on phone in an automated way, maybe contact the QA team instead
<om26er> Mirv, yes autopilot tests are run in on phones in CI. and we want the integration tests inside QtMultimedia to also run on the phone. the are based on QtTest
<om26er> Mirv, yeah, I am kind of part of the QA time ;) just wanted to make sure with you if there are things we should be watching out for
<Mirv> om26er: ok, right. please raise the topic on how to run QtTests on the phone, I believe we'd really want to be able to do that anyway since some developers of apps etc could want to use them too.
<Mirv> om26er: mainly just that a) the status of upstream tests is not completely known (are the 100% pass in their CI or do they always accept some amount of failure), b) when running on builders, there are some limitations
<Mirv> it seems there is no substitute to real hardware with real accelerated OpenGL (ES) anyhow when running Qt tests
<om26er> Mirv, yeah so we'll run them on real phones
<mhall119> Kaleo: one of the core apps devs wanted to use a Picker, nik90 maybe?
<Kaleo> nik90, interested in http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=15732 ?
<nik90> Kaleo: looks really nice. atm the clock app doesn't need it yet since the designs use different widgets
<nik90> but I can see use in the future
<nik90> thnx
<Kaleo> nik90, ok
<hugopl> Kaleo: ping
<Kaleo> hugopl, pong
<AskUbuntu> Can apps developed in the Ubuntu SDK be ported to Android? | http://askubuntu.com/q/379879
<nik90> Kaleo: Is there a SDK widget for expansion? -> http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/building-blocks/expansion
<Kaleo> nik90, nope
<ahayzen> vthompson, o/
<vthompson> ahayzen, hey hey
<ahayzen> vthompson, hows things?
<vthompson> ahayzen, pretty good. You?
<ahayzen> vthompson, yh good thanks...just trying to sort out the swipeDelete mess tht i caused last night :/
<vthompson> ahayzen, the bug only happens in that small case. So I don't think it's that big of a deal.
<ahayzen> vthompson, i'll see if i can replicate and i'll add those other cases in to hide the swipe
<ahayzen> vthompson, so from the mediascanner discussion we are going to keep Grilo for saucy?
<vthompson> ahayzen, I played with the notes app a bit for the first time and they allow multiple items to be in the "confirm delete" state... maybe we could do so as well. Just didn't seem right to me
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah thts why i put it in
<vthompson> ahayzen, it sounds like they aren't targeting saucy with the new mediascanner... so we'll have to maintain grilo there still
<ahayzen> vthompson, what should i do with https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/performance-tweaks-001
<ahayzen> vthompson, it reduces startup time for me from ~700-900ms to ~200ms
<ahayzen> vthompson, and has various other improvements
<vthompson> ahayzen, so I haven't looked at that at all.
<ahayzen> vthompson, brb
<vthompson> ahayzen, so on my dev box (which is slow and has ~18 GB of music) the initial app loading goes from 10.718s to 8.359s
<vthompson> ahayzen, I also notice that the busy indicator on the songs tab doesn't show up immediately like it should
<ahayzen> vthompson, the busy indicator not appearing immediately appears to because of the UI being blasted with rows to add to the view
<AskUbuntu> Why isn't python featured? | http://askubuntu.com/q/379977
<vthompson> ahayzen, that seems possible
<om26er> fginther, hey. help needed :)
<om26er> fginther, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/825/testReport/junit/address_book_app.tests.test_add_contact/TestAddContact/test_add_contact_with_first_name/
<om26er> these tests are failing on otto for renato_ Is there a way to reproduce that environment so that we could debug ?
<lfaraone> If I want a menu icon in Unity, do I want to create an entry in `debian/menu`, or install a .desktop file?
<fginther> om26er, it's possible to reproduce the environment, but it does take a lot of work. Can I assume you've already tried to run this on a desktop?
<om26er> fginther, yes. tests pass on the desktop.
<om26er> renato_, ^^
<fginther> om26er, to setup, you essentially need to setup lp:otto and create a trusty container
<fginther> om26er, there are instructions in lp:otto to set it up
<fginther> om26er, there is then a bzr branch with the actual test runner and some additional scripting in the jenkins job itself
<om26er> fginther, ok. thanks
<fginther> om26er, I'll send an email
<vthompson> dpm, mhall119, popey: is there any way we can get the music-app discussion moved back an hour? It's currently scheduled at the same time as the Media Service session.
<vthompson> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22054/music-2.0-development/
<mhall119> bfiller: the cascade begins :(
<mhall119> vthompson: can I move it back 2 hours?
<ahayzen> vthompson, i would be fine with tht
<mhall119> oh wait, yes, one hour would work..I think
<vthompson> mhall119, either would work for me
<bfiller> mhall119: you could move my Roadmap session from 16:05 to 14:05 if that helps
<mhall119> bfiller: I don't have space at 14:05
<vthompson> bfiller, mhall119: the vacant spot would be 15:05
<mhall119> but neither of the appdev sessions at 16:05 can be moved to 15:05, because the conflict with the touch apps on desktop session
<vthompson> mhall119, 1805?
<bfiller> mhall119: how about swap both 15:05 sessions with 14:00 sessions
<mhall119> vthompson: did the original 14:00 time work for you?
<vthompson> mhall119, it doesn't for ahayzen. I sort of want an additional music app dev there so we can discuss how things will be ordered
<mhall119> vthompson: would 1805 be okay, or too late?
<vthompson> mhall119, OK w/ me.
<vthompson> ahayzen, ?
<ahayzen> mhall119, vthompson, Ok with me :)
<ahayzen> the later the better :)
<mhall119> gah, can't move either of the 18:00 ones either :(
<ahayzen> mhall119, what about shuffling the hallway sessions?
<ahayzen> heh this has turned into a timetable nightmare lol
<vthompson> mhall119, We need an app for this
<mhall119> ahayzen: that's the way UDS usually is :)
<mhall119> vthompson: we have one, it's summit
<ahayzen> vthompson, it should be like the uni ones where everyone says wht modules they need to attend then it works it out
<nik90> dpm,popey: Hey! not sure if you guys are online, but if you are can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/reminders-app/basic-structure/+merge/196014
<mhall119> Kaleo: do you need to be in the "System frameworks for apps" follow up session?
<vthompson> mhall119, there appears to be an opening in Community 2 at 1805
<Kaleo> mhall119, I won't be able to make it it seems
<mhall119> vthompson: yeah, might need to use that
<Kaleo> mhall119, and yes I should be there
<mhall119> Kaleo: won't be able to make which?
<nik90> vthompson, ahayzen: I read above you guys having issues with swipe delete. Are you referring to the tests or the UI implementation itself?
<Kaleo> mhall119, one of the 2 at 4pm
<Kaleo>  "System frameworks for apps" follow up session
<nik90> vthompson, ahayzen: fyi, I just did and merged it into the clock app trunk. Maybe I can help?
<ahayzen> nik90, we have a custom implementation just patching up initial issues
<mhall119> Kaleo: yeah, you seem to be over-booked tomorrow
<nik90> ahayzen: Do you guys need to use a custom implementation? The SDK offers this now.
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah but we need reordering
<vthompson> nik90, our issue is more with the design of it. Currently, we don't allow multiple items to be in the "confirm delete" state. This causes a small issue in some instances.
<nik90> vthompson: ah okay.
<nik90> ahayzen: reordering?
<nik90> ahayzen: you mean reordering in the list view?
<mhall119> vthompson: ahayzen: so if I move the music app session to Community 2 at 18:05, you can both attend?
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah we have drag and drop reordering in the list for the play queue and playlist
<vthompson> mhall119, I can
<ahayzen> nik90, this wasn't implemented in the sdk before
<ahayzen> mhall119, yep 1805 is good for me
<mhall119> ok, done
<vthompson> mhall119, thanks!
<ahayzen> mhall119, thanks
<mhall119> Kaleo: not sure there's anything I can do for your schedule conflicts, sorry
<nik90> ahayzen: that's true
<nik90> ahayzen: can you provide me a link to the code where you use this swipe delete?
<ahayzen> nik90, we firstly have this .... http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/common/SwipeDelete.qml
<nik90> ahayzen: afaik the SDK doesn't offer drag and drop feature in list view as of today. So I can understand, however I am still not seeing what swipe delete has to do with this. Hence the code viewing.
<ahayzen> nik90, then this is one of the implementations http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/MusicPlaylists.qml#L790
<dpm> hey nik90, looking at the MP now
<nik90> dpm: thnx :)
<ahayzen> nik90, because of the way the MouseAreas work
<vthompson> ahayzen, I think we could solve all issues if we can capture and cancel being in the "confirm delete" state on any click in the list view other than the "Clear" portion
<ahayzen> nik90, IIRC as soon as u add a mouseArea to track the reordering the mouse events would be captured only in one place
<ahayzen> vthompson, so if we click on something it should hide as well?
<ahayzen> vthompson, thts easy to do :) do u want to allow multiple swipes to be in the cancel state or not?
<vthompson> ahayzen, I'd think so. I think usability-wise as soon as the user moves on to do something else the action should be discarded.
<ahayzen> vthompson, ok i'll update tht branch i have going :)
<vthompson> ahayzen, I don't think we should allow multiple... but notes allows multiple...
<ahayzen> vthompson, same
<vthompson> ahayzen, lets do that then. It supports the "hide once the user chooses to do something else" model.
<ahayzen> vthompson, just updating now give me 5
<ahayzen> vthompson, what about if someone moves away from that tab (playlists) or closes the now playing? should it then dismiss the swipe?
<vthompson> ahayzen, I would think so. But I realize that might be more difficult.
<ahayzen> vthompson, i'll put it in :)
<dpm> nik90, reviewed, I just noticed a couple of minor things
<ahayzen> vthompson, and if u go 'back' from the playlist to the list of playlists?
<vthompson> So clicks on the "go back" button, and any controls would need to change
<vthompson> Not to mentioning navigating to a different tab in the playlists tab...
<vthompson> I wonder if you could capture if the listview is no longer active and hide then.
<ahayzen> vthompson, hmm...i've got clicking on a track, press and hold a track, go back, switch tab
<vthompson> ahayzen, I'd hate to have to add logic everywhere just for this
<ahayzen> vthompson, all it is is... collapseSwipeDelete(-1);
<ahayzen> vthompson, in 6 places
<vthompson> :) that's what I would have liked to avoid.
<ahayzen> vthompson, not too bad tbh
<vthompson> No probably not too terribly bad. Just worried that the action would get missed if new stuff was added. Also, swipe to delete might not be on the desktop version--have swipe specific code everywhere might get a bit messy
<nik90> dpm: fixed
<vthompson> I was initially imagining that you'd capture the onClicked anywhere in the list view and hiding from there. Navigating up or down the listview seems like it should also cancel the action
<ahayzen> vthompson, that collapses when things are clicked/focus changed etc https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/fix-1252898/+merge/195898
<vthompson> And the controls still all don't cancel the action
<dpm> nik90, awesome, will test it in a minute. Also, for the next merge proposal it might be worth stealing some things from https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/initial - it was essentially doing similar things to your branch (except adding pages for notes, reminders and notebooks) and it also added the debian packaging and translations infrastructure
<dpm> but let's get your branch merged first
<nik90> dpm: I will add them in 2 separate MP. One for debian packaging and the other for translations
<dpm> awesome
 * popey approves
<nik90> dpm: I did not want to combine them for convenience
 * dpm nods
<popey> looks nice
<dpm> makes sense
<ahayzen> vthompson, i guess at some point reordering will be added to the sdk then we can use the default stuff
<vthompson> ahayzen, sure, we also don't know if that will solve issues or cause more :)
<dpm> fginther, we need to have Jenkins jobs for lp:reminders-app - what would you need from us to start setting them up?
<dpm> popey, ^
<ahayzen> vthompson, should 'solve' them or make us consistent with the other apps
<popey> ooh, good call
<nik90> ahayzen, vthompson: I just installed the music app on the desktop. I also added music to home/Music folder. But it says that I need to import music first when I open the app. Is there anything I did wrong?
<popey> nik90: you're missing mediascanner
<nik90> popey: separate package?
<vthompson> Yep
<ahayzen> nik90, u run mediascanner-service ~/Music ... and got the mediascanner
<ahayzen> vthompson, thought the mediascanner had been added as a depend the other day?
<fginther> dpm, just file a bug here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself and indicate which projects or branches are involved
<nik90> ahayzen: hmm good question. I would expect mediascanner to be an automatic dependency
<vthompson> ahayzen, I'll approve the merge. It solves the bug at hand. the other issues might be more design related
<ahayzen> nik90, u will need to run tht cmd once u have the package
<nik90> ahayzen: yup doingn it now
<ahayzen> nik90, cool, takes a while :)
<nik90> ahayzen: I just have one folder :D
<ahayzen> nik90, not so long then
<nik90> ahayzen: I mostly use spotifyon the desktop
<nik90> yup works now.
<nik90> thnx
<ahayzen> nik90, yh most people i ask use spotify or youtube
<ahayzen> nik90, cool
<dpm> nik90, given the fact that we still don't have Jenkins and it's the second commit, I've *cough* manually *cough* merged and pushed to trunk
<ahayzen> nik90, vthompson, https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtgrilo/+bug/1241403
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1241403 in Ubuntu Music App "Music app's grilo plugin package needs to depend on mediascanner" [Undecided,Triaged]
<mhall119> dpm: do we have any AP tests?
<nik90> dpm: when can we expect jenkins bot to do merges?
 * mhall119 knows there isn't much to test yet
<nik90> dpm: I will be creating 2 more MP today
<dpm> mhall119, not yet, but it's a good point we'll need to talk to balloons
<dpm> nik90, I'll file the bug for Jenkins in a minute and talk to Francis to get a better idea
<mhall119> yeah, it'll be easier to start with 100% test coverage now, then try to catch up later
<vthompson> ahayzen, yea, that fix probably hasn't gone into qtgrilo package yet
<nik90> vthompson: I guess so since I just installed everything from the core apps PPA
<ahayzen> vthompson, ah ok
<nik90> vthompson: although would mediascanner-service be run automatically?
<vthompson> nik90, the service should start automatically... I've actually stopped it from starting because it spun up after every reboot
<vthompson> nik90, It'll scan $HOME--but for the music apps purpose it only needs to scan ~/Music
<vthompson> .... for most sane people who store their files in a reasonable manner
 * popey puts aquarius in the "unreasonable" camp ☻
<dpm> fginther, thanks filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1253441 - let me know if that provides enough context
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1253441 in Ubuntu CI Services "Please add Jenkins job for Autopilot tests and autolanding for the Reminders app" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> vthompson: hehe thnx for the heads up.
<mhall119> Unreasonable Camp is the *best* summer camp
<popey> hah
<popey> One time, at unreasonable camp..
<vthompson> mhall119, I guess since it was brought up earlier--we've confirmed with the mediascanner team that they'll be moving away from Grilo in favor of a new C++ library with additional QML bindings. We'll be specifying requirements for them soon
<mhall119> vthompson: ok....I wonder what that means for future TV development, since that was originally using Grilo
<vthompson> mhall119, and Qtgrilo?
<vthompson> I suppose not
<mhall119> I don't think it was using qtgrilo, the scopes were using grilo (or going to be using grilo)
<vthompson> I recall that they'll still have a C++ api available
<vthompson> Is TV going to be a push in 14.04?
<fginther> dpm, thanks. there is enough context there. The first thing that is needed is packaging.
<mhall119> no, but there's already been some work on it, and it should pick up again probably in 15.04 cycle
<vthompson> They are currently developing a branch for "v2". Maybe the initial version will still be used by TV as they go forward and start development again
<vthompson> and they can move over to v2 when they are ready. But it may be nice to realize what their requirements would be sooner rather than later
<dpm> fginther, ok, cool. nik90, you say you're going to take care of the packaging ^^ in your next MP, or shall I have a go at it?
<nik90> dpm: next up https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/reminders-app/add-translation-support/+merge/196021
<dpm> balloons, right now we've got a really basic Evernote app on lp:reminders-app that shows 3 tabs with a page each, and we need to get at least a basic test to get started with testing coverage and Jenkins running it. Could you help us get bootstrapped by writing the first test and setting up the source tree layout for AP tests?
<dpm> nik90, \o/
<dpm> looking
<nik90> dpm: next one is the debian packaging. MP -> https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/reminders-app/add-debian-click-packaging/+merge/196022
<dpm> wohoo! you're unstoppable
<nik90> lol
<dpm> first MP merged
<popey> for the second one...
<popey> QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display
<popey> make[1]: *** [check] Aborted (core dumped)
<popey> what's going on there?
<popey> qmltestrunner -input tests/unit
<popey> that's failing
<nik90> dpm: I think you have done lot more work with the account plugin and the api pluging. My MP are all small in comparison
<nik90> popey: are you referring to my debian packaging MP?
<popey> yes
<popey> it fails to build when using debuild -uc -us, as a test
<dpm> nik90, not really, I got a lot of help from other folks - mzanetti did most of the work for the C++ plugin
<mzanetti> o/
<mzanetti> working?
 * nik90 compares clock and reminders debian folders
<popey> it could well be something busted locally here
 * dpm tries a local build too
<dpm> mzanetti, not yet, do you have a few minutes to talk about it?
<popey> but I build all the other core apps locally fine
<mzanetti> yeah
<nik90> popey: will ping you in about 15 mins to do a test again. I am finding some small fixes here and there
<vthompson> ahayzen, nik90: oh yea, I had some fun creating a probably horrible vertical and horizontal music app layout
<vthompson> https://ubuntu.mybalsamiq.com/projects/ubuntuphonecoreapps/Music%20app%20-%20Horizontal%20tablet
<popey> ok
<vthompson> https://ubuntu.mybalsamiq.com/projects/ubuntuphonecoreapps/Music%20app%20-%20Vertical%20tablet
<ahayzen> vthompson, cool i'll have to have a go once i've done my cwk
<dpm> popey, nik90: same here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6450499/
<dpm> mzanetti, so essentially, I got it to do the checkVersion() call and successfully talk to the Evernote server, but only via http, not https
<dpm> mzanetti, for https there seems to be an error with SSL checking the Evernote's site certificate. That's one issue.
<mzanetti> dpm: ok, yeah. that's what you wrote in the mail last week
<dpm> mzanetti, exactly. Rather than blocking on the SSL bit, the next step I'm thinking is to get a connection with the NoteStore and get a list of apps. For this we'll need an authentication token (which we get from online accounts), but it seems from the Evernote side of things they don't have any sample code or documentation
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah. you said you can get the topek from online accounts
<mzanetti> token
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, that's already possible, I'm writing a blog post with instructions
<dpm> I wanted to get it out today, but UDS kind of got in the way :)
<mzanetti> dpm: where is the official repository now?
<dpm> mzanetti, lp:reminders-app. The trunk does not have any C++ code, but I pushed a branch with my changes to your code which you can find there. In any case, the Evernote guys pointed us out to some sample code some developer did: http://discussion.evernote.com/topic/27583-evernote-c-example-code/
<dpm> mzanetti, it's the evernote-api-plugin branch on https://code.launchpad.net/reminders-app
<dpm> mzanetti, and here's the draft of the instructions on how to use the Evernote Online Accounts provider: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6450567/
<nik90> popey: try now/
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah, I saw that example... it's indeed the best I could find out there. still not too good
<popey> nik90: ok
<popey> nik90: same
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6450577/
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, I tried to figure it out with my rusty C++ knowledge, and I figured out that much too. However, I think this is the best we'll be able to get. Or there is also http://code.google.com/p/qvernote/source/browse/QvernoteAPI.cpp
<dpm> which is a full app, but I'm not to sure if it's outdated in terms of accessing the Evernote API
<mzanetti> dpm: now that looks interesting
<dpm> yeah, it's even Qt :)
<nik90> popey: hmm, at this point, the debian folder is quite similar to the clock app's debian folder
<nik90> popey: may be we should ask timp to take a look at it. He was the one who did it for the clock app
<popey> debuild works for clock
<dpm> mzanetti, in an ideal world we could reuse their API wrapper, but I'm not sure if a) it's up to date or b) it's generic enough for us to use
<popey> i just pulled trunk to test
<popey> qmltestrunner isn't mentioned in clock makefile
<popey> tests/unit/tst_hellocomponent.qml://   qmltestrunner
<popey> that's the test triggering the issue, are you expecting that test to work?
<popey> FAIL!  : qmltestrunner::tst_hellocomponent::compile() HelloComponent is not a type
<nik90> popey: ah
<dpm> well spotted popey
<nik90> popey: I am removing that file
<nik90> there is no helloworld component anymore in the code
<popey> lemme know when to test again
<nik90> popey: do we need a makefile?
<nik90> since clock doesnt have one
<popey> probably not if you have debian/rules and it doesn't require it
<dpm> mzanetti, I realize they might not the best samples, but are they something that you could start on if you could help us creating a function to connect to the NoteStore and retrieve a list of notes or notebooks? The other thing that we'd need on the API plugin would be a way to pass the auth token from QML to the C++ plugin. It's simply a string, so I assume it's trivial, it's just that I don't have much experience passing data back and forth betwee
<dpm> n C++ and QML
<nik90> popey: updated MP
<popey> kk
<popey> make[1]: tests/autopilot/install_autopilot.sh: Command not found
<dpm> same here
<popey> you should "debuild -uc -us" before you push ☻
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah I'll see what I can do
<mzanetti> dpm: no worries about passing the token to c++
<dpm> awesome, thanks mzanetti
<nik90> popey: do I run it in the root folder?
<nik90> or outside it?
<popey> ya
<popey> inside
<dpm> nik90, you might need to install the packaging tools and add a couple of variables to ~/.bashrc for it to work:
<nik90> dpm: I have added debfullname and email in it
<dpm> export DEBFULLNAME='David Planella'
<dpm> export DEBEMAIL='david.planella@theawesomefreeos.com'
<nik90> I also think I have the packages installed
<dpm> yeah, that's it :)
<popey> nice domain there
<dpm> :)
<nik90> hehe
<nik90> popey: I got it working **insert evil grin here**
<popey> Muhahahaha!
<dpm> awesome, nice touch adding the icon too, nik90
<popey> lemme know when you've pushed
<nik90> popey: just pushed
<nik90> dpm: I think it is a low res icon
<nik90> dpm: lets see how it looks on device
<popey> -rw-r--r--  1 alan alan 9.5K Nov 20 22:38 reminders-app_0.1_all.deb
<popey> *BOOM*
<dpm> nik90, we've got the SVG too
<nik90> dpm: ooh we could use that
<popey> dpm: can you top approve pls
<mzanetti> dpm: I still have the Bad status 1.1
<dpm> mzanetti, oh, weird. I managed to get past that on that branch. Let me try again, I haven't touched the code since last week
<dpm> popey, sure
<dpm> nik90, let me see where I can best put the SVG file
<nik90> dpm: just one concern about the svg..will the unity 7 dash show the icon properly? All the core apps icons are 64x64 and that itself is quite big in the desktop dash
<popey> i haven't tried using an icon bigger than 64x64, but it might be worth testing to make sure it can cope
<popey> which shouldn't take much work
<dpm> nik90, I'm not sure it will tbh
<dpm> nik90, popey, packaging branch now in trunk, set up a daily build recipe on the core apps PPA
<popey> Excellent. Nice work chaps!
<nik90> awesome..daily PPA builds for evernote
<popey> s/evernote/reminders-app/ before the lawyers come knocking ㋛
<dpm> :)
<dpm> mzanetti, I had to set it up in another computer, but I tried the branch at https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/evernote-api-plugin and it still works for me. Here's what I get on the console: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6450702/
<dpm> i.e. I get "version check: true" as expected
<nik90> popey: :)
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah... it got confused with my branch as it was pointing to the same build directory
<mzanetti> dpm: just got it running this minute
<dpm> ah, ok :)
<mzanetti> dpm: cool stuff btw
<dpm> :)
<nik90> dpm: regarding the bug fix, I fixed the autopilot lintian warning
<nik90> dpm: but I will try to fix the others before proposing a merge tomorrow
<dpm> nice, we're churning out branches like there's no tomorrow
 * dpm likes that
<AskUbuntu> UbuntuPhone App Devolpment for Windows | http://askubuntu.com/q/380102
 * nik90 is off..gud nite folks..cya at vUDS :)
 * nik90 sleeping
<dpm> mzanetti, also just a heads up on this hack: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6450750/
<mzanetti> dpm: ah yeah, I've seen that
<dpm> ok, cool
<mzanetti> dpm: well, good thing: as we ship our own dependencies we can easily patch them :D
<dpm> :)
<dpm> ok, calling it a day for today (or rather a night) See you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-11-21
<AskUbuntu> UI designing question | http://askubuntu.com/q/380212
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Use Less Stuff Day! :-D
<nik90> aquarius: Hey can you send me the link to the U1db code you used in Riddling?
<nik90> aquarius: I just started thinking about implementing local storage for Cliffhanger.
<aquarius> nik90, I can. I haven't published the code because it's got the answers in it :)
<nik90> aquarius: I dont need the whole code, just the u1db initialisation part :)
<aquarius> nik90, see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6452744/
<aquarius> nik90, we create the database and two documents (one is a flag saying "have we shown the opening splash screen" and the other is the list of things they've answered) at line 35
<aquarius> nik90, the splash screen is the Rectangle (id: thegame) at line 57. We decide whether or not it's visible depending on whether shownQuite.contents.shownQuote is true or not
<aquarius> importantly, to set that to true, we just set shownQuote.contents on line 75
<nik90> aquarius: and the defaults is called only once when the document is missing
<aquarius> so to implement this flag, we just create a document (line 39), we use a value from that document's contents (line 62) and we set that document's contents onClicked (line 75). Note that we did not have to call a "save" function or anything like that. It's all declarative.
<aquarius> ya, "defaults" is "if this document doesn't exist, and we've set to create it with create:true, then create it with the following contents"
<nik90> aquarius: okay that makes sense
<nik90> so I will have one document to store the username and the encrypted password
<nik90> but by default it will be sample username and passowrd
<nik90> and I just read the document.contents
<aquarius> ya
<aquarius> in your text entry, just do text: userpassdoc.contents.username or whatever
<aquarius> the answers list is a little more complicated. You have to set all the contents of a U1db document at once; you can't set *part* of the contents only. (This is a very very irritating QML thing; it's not U1db's fault.) So if you have a list in your document, you can't just push things onto the list; you need to make a duplicate of the contents, edit the duplicate, then set contents to be the duplicate.
<aquarius> this post explains that in more detail: http://wordchainapp.tumblr.com/post/60178716314/using-u1db-to-store-data-in-word-chain
<nik90> I read that blog post
<nik90> btw how come u are not using ubuntu social sharing feature to tweet or facebook
<nik90> I see u open an external url for that
<aquarius> what, in riddling?
<nik90> yeah
<aquarius> because I don't understand the ubuntu social sharing thing :)
<nik90> but ur solution is simple and does the job :D
<aquarius> I need to, I just don't at the moment :)
<nik90> Qt.openUrlExternally("https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sha...)
<aquarius> indeed
<aquarius> also, Riddling will become a cross-platform HTML5 native app at some point, rather than QML.
<nik90> ah okay
<nik90> I am trying to stick to your reasoning of a JS+QML App for Cliffhanger
<aquarius> if you're building an Ubuntu app then QML's a good idea
<aquarius> and U1db is a really convenient way to store stuff :
<aquarius> :)
<nik90> :)
<aquarius> because it's QMLish. QML LocalStorage is *not* QMLish at all. Constructing SQL statements in handlers is rubbish.
<nik90> yeah I had a tough time using it for the clock app
<aquarius> *nod* u1db, srsly.
<nik90> I guess I need to transition clock app to u1db at some point
<aquarius> and for apps that care, they can sync data too
<nik90> so if I create a u1db document and database are they automatically synced?
<nik90> or do I need to do anything special?
<aquarius> no. U1db has to be synced explicitly
<aquarius> you call a sync function on it
<aquarius> when stuff changes.
<aquarius> or when the user hits refresh, etc
<nik90> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~uonedb-qt/u1db-qt/trunk/view/head:/examples/u1db-qt-example-6/u1db-qt-example-6.qml
<nik90> are you referring to U1db.Synchronizer{} ?
<nik90> or just documentID.sync()
<aquarius> that's how to sync, indeed. But if you want to sync with U1, which you probably will, then it's a bit more complex because you need credentials. You can get them from Online Accounts. All the pieces are in place to do this, it's just that no-one's built an app which does it yet.
<aquarius> When you want to start syncing data, I'd chat to gatox or kalikiana
<nik90> okay
<aquarius> note that u1db is also a ListModel, which is really useful if you need it; a Query is a listmodel, and so is the whole database.
<aquarius> see Rick's post about using the whole db as a ListModel, and the examples for how to define a query and use that as a listmodel
<nik90> is the document.contents also a listmodel?
<aquarius> depends what the contents are :)
<nik90> something as simple as  contents:{"hello": { "world": [ { "message": "Hello World" } ] } }
<aquarius> if you've got a list somewhere in the contents, then QML can use a JS list as a ListModel, so you can use a list from the contents as a listmodel
<nik90> okay
<aquarius> ListView { model: theabovedoc.contents.hello.world; delegate: Text { text: model.message } }
<aquarius> that should work :)
<aquarius> right, I have to go out now, but will be back later
<nik90> I will start working on this
<nik90> thnx for ur help
<aquarius> cool!
<aquarius> no worries. :)
<mzanetti> nik90: hey, I've implemented the expanding pattern in the SDK and was told you are interested in that. Feel free to test it and add your comments to the review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/expanding-listitem/+merge/195602
<nik90> mzanetti: hey thnx a lot
<nik90> mzanetti: I will wait for jenkins to release a deb build to try it out
<mzanetti> dpm: hey
<mzanetti> dpm: I've made some progress with the evernote stuff. however, the accounts connection doesn't seem to work properly here. might be my setup. let me know when you have some time to test it
<nik90> mzanetti: just a thought..can the expanded item contain a list inside it? For instance, I have a list of seasons. On clicking a season, it expands to show a list of episodes for that season.
<mzanetti> nik90: sure. you can put inside whatever you want
<nik90> mzanetti: awesome
<dpm> hey mzanetti, awesome! Happy to test it now
<mzanetti> dpm: we need some common branch where I can push to
<dpm> mzanetti, let me add you to the evernote devs team and we can push on a common branch there, just a sec
<dpm> mzanetti, done. You should now be able to push to lp:~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/evernote-api-plugin
<dpm> mzanetti, what is it that it's not working on the accounts connection? Are you testing on the desktop or on the phone?
<mzanetti> dpm: on the desktop
<mzanetti> dpm: I can successfully configure the account in system-settings
<mzanetti> dpm: but then the List in the app just stays empty
<mzanetti> dpm: pushed
<dpm> popey, if mhall119 is doing appdev-1, I can do appdev-2 today. Would it work for you to do the last 2 appdev sessions that are in Hallway and community-2?
<dpm> mzanetti, let me pull and test
<mzanetti> dpm: but in theory, you should be able to select an account first, and then click the button and it should print a list of notebooks
<mzanetti> dpm: of course the connection setup might be wrong as I just copied it from the UserStore and guessed the URL (without spending much time on researching)
<mzanetti> dpm: but anyways, once we get a list of the notebooks printed on the command line, please let me know and I will add a model to be exposed to QML
<popey> dpm: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22125/followup-session-for-system-framework-for-apps/ and http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22054/music-2.0-development/ ?
<dpm> popey, exactly. Would that work for you?
<popey> sure!
 * dpm high-fives
<popey> \o/
<popey> *\o/* even
 * popey gets the pom-poms out
<dpm> yeah
<dpm> mzanetti, I get my Evernote account (dplanella) listed in the UI, then I press the button and get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6453143/ - is this the same you get?
<mzanetti> dpm: no... I didn't get anything in the ui
<mzanetti> dpm: well, I set the token "onAuthenticated"
<dpm> mzanetti, does system settings show you your evernote account?
<mzanetti> dpm: not sure what you need to do to trigger that signal
<mzanetti> dpm: yes, systemsettings works
<mzanetti> dpm: well, not entirely sure. it looks a little bit wrong
<mzanetti> dpm: http://i.imgur.com/FgQ3cpo.png
<mzanetti> dpm: also here the username seems missing: http://i.imgur.com/2px0NOl.png
<mzanetti> dpm: when you click on your username you should see either this:
<mzanetti> Access token is xxxx
<mzanetti> or
<mzanetti> Authentication failed, code xxx
<mzanetti> once you see the "Access token is" the button *should* start working
<dpm> mzanetti, ah, 2 things: I'm running it entirely from the desktop on 13.10. The screenshot you're showing me is from the QML system settings. On the phone, I don't get the user name listed under system settings either. Let's ask mardy
<dpm> mardy, I've noticed that after the changes you suggested, the username for the Evernote account is shown for the desktop version of System Settings. However, for the phone version it's not (see http://i.imgur.com/2px0NOl.png) - Does this affect how Online Accounts work? And how can we make it show the user name on the phone?
<mardy> dpm: it doesn't
<mardy> dpm: the QML plugin for the account should retrieve the username from evernote, using some evernote's APIs
<mardy> dpm: this is not needed on the desktop because there we are doing nasty things with the DOM of the login page :-)
<dpm> yeah :)
<dpm> mardy, so what's the process to get the user name listed on the phone? I understand that we need to get it from Evernote, but how do we initiate the process from the authentication plugin side? I guess we need to include code in the plugin to do that? And given the fact that we're using a C++ API to talk to evernote, I guess this will mean having to ship the C++ API (currently a C++ QML plugin) with the authentication plugin package?
<dpm> mzanetti, that's really weird: when I click on the user name I get this: "file:///tmp/build-evernote-app-Desktop-Debug/src/app/qml/main.qml:72: Error: Insufficient arguments" - however you're using exactly the same snippet I was using the other day to retrieve the access token
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah, I just copy/pasted it (removing the rectangle)
<dpm> thanks popey :)
<popey> heh
<popey> added some sessions into the app dev section of the doc dpm, but I wasn't in those sessions
<popey> added them to provide a nudge to others ㋛
<dpm> cool :)
<mzanetti> dpm: actually... code completion says we should use accountsService.authenticate(sessionData)
<mzanetti> dpm: no idea what sessionData is supposed to be
<dpm> mardy? ^
<mardy> dpm: you need to get the username by reimplementing the completeCreation method: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/account-plugins/trunk/view/head:/qml/google/Main.qml
<mardy> dpm: do you think it's possible to get it from QML?
<mardy> mzanetti: it's a dictionary of parameters, specific to the authentication method you are using
<dpm> mardy, I don't think so - we tried to talk to the API via QML's JS engine and it wasn't possible. That's why we've resorted to writing the C++ plugin to talk to the API
<mardy> mzanetti: for Oauth, for example, you might want to pass your own application keys
<mzanetti> I'm a bit confused... shouldn't the Oauth authentication already have happened through the system settings?
<mzanetti> so all I need is to get the token somehow
<mardy> mzanetti: yes, that's correct, however different OAuth tokens might give you different permissions
<mzanetti> ah. right. makes sense
<mardy> mzanetti: so, the app key used to register the account in system settings might (and should, IMHO) have less permissions than what you need
<mzanetti> mardy: so I need to do authentication again in the app?
<mardy> mzanetti: yes, all the time (but Online accounts will return you the same token as before, if it's still valid)
<mardy> mzanetti: I think you can start with leaving the sessionData empty, that should work
<mzanetti> mardy: we get " Error: Insufficient arguments"
<dpm> mardy, sorry if I'm asking something obvious, but I'm not familiar with OAuth -> what's the use of  the initial token you get from system settings, then?
<mzanetti> +1 on dpm's question
<mardy> mzanetti: damn, I think there's some bug there; you need to actually pass (null)
<mzanetti> dpm: can you try again with this? ^ main.qml, line 72. Just add "null" as argument in that call
<dpm> on it
<mardy> mzanetti: do you mind to file a bug on the "Error: Insufficient arguments", so that I don't forget it? http://code.google.com/p/accounts-sso/issues/list -> use [accounts-qml-module] as subject prefix
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> We are sorry, but you do not have access to this service. Please contact your domain administrator for access.
<mzanetti> dpm: can you? ^
<dpm> mzanetti, success! *\o/* -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6453247/
<popey> sweet!
<mzanetti> whooohooo!
<dpm> awesome
<mardy> mzanetti: maybe it doesn't like that you are logged in with your Canonical account
<mzanetti> I am
<mzanetti> dpm: ok. I'll create some models so you can easily place that stuff into ListViews
<mardy> mzanetti: can you switch account (if you have a personal one?)
<mzanetti> ah that might be...
<dpm> this is pretty awesome, nice work mzanetti
<mzanetti> :)
<mardy> dpm, mzanetti: so, there is currently not 100% agreement on what the initial access token should do
<mardy> dpm, mzanetti: design would like for it to be a fully capable token, giving apps all the permissions possible
<mzanetti> yeah. from a design POV that makes sense
<dpm> mzanetti, how are you logging in to Evernote in system settings? Are you using a developer account created on sandbox.evernote.com or a regular Evernote account?
<mzanetti> however, any random app can then access your stuff
<mzanetti> dpm: I think a regular account. not entirely sure tbh
<mardy> dpm, mzanetti: but me and others would like to have it a *minimal* set of permissions, just to verify that the account exists (and the the username), and rather have each app use its own keys if it wants to do more
<mzanetti> dpm: note that I did all this stuff between 0:00 and 01:00 am :D
<dpm> mzanetti, lol, that might be it, then :)
<mardy> mzanetti: correct, any random app *authorized by the user to use the account* can do whatever it wants
<mardy> mzanetti: it is also against the policy of some services (such as twitter)
<mzanetti> mardy: I see your point, and for security reasons I tend to agree. however, I can see design not wanting that as it kinda defeats the purpose of the account in the system settings
<mardy> mzanetti: and if all apps use the same key, the API limits are more easily reachable
<mzanetti> true
<mzanetti> yeah... I fully agree with you
<mzanetti> I personally would not want any app to access my notes just because I wanted to authenticate a single app
<dpm> mzanetti, try logging in on sandbox.evernote.com with your browser, with the account you used for system settings. If it doesn't work, then you'll need to create an account there. The Evernote account provider only works with sandbox.e.c, and you can only use developer accounts to talk to Evernote until your app has been blessed
<mzanetti> dpm: ah.. that might explain things
<mzanetti> doesn't make any sense, but explains it
<mardy> mzanetti: if every app uses a different key, the user will have to authorize each app in the webview as well, before using it. However, he won't have to login into the website everytime, because Online Accounts is caching the session cookies
<mzanetti> mardy: ah ok... now it makes sense to me
<mzanetti> mardy: yeah. I really need to switch my fitbit app to use the accounts service. is there a fitbit plugin ready yet?
<dpm> mardy, so going back to the question earlier: if the only way to talk to the Evernote service is via our C++ plugin, we will need to ship it with the account provider, so that the Main.qml file can talk to the API, right? Either in the plugin package itself or as a dependency
<mardy> mzanetti: someone was working on fitbit IIRC... can't remember who!
<mzanetti> mardy: must have been cwayne
<mzanetti> but I don't know the state of it
<mardy> dpm: let's see why you need C++ first; if it's something which can be used by other plugins, maybe I can move that stuff into Online Accounts
<mardy> mzanetti: right, it was cwayne
<popey> cwayne was looking for testers
<dpm> mardy, Evernote does not have e.g. REST API - they provide what they call native SDKs in different programming languages to talk to the API. The ones we can use are JavaScript and C++. Their JavaScript SDK we cannot use because it needs JS features not implemented in the QML JS engine, that's why we're now using C++ instead. What we're doing is essentially a C++ wrapper to be used as a QML plugin to talk to the Evernote API from QML. I don't think i
<dpm> t's generic enough to put it into Online Accounts
<mzanetti> dpm: seems my account is for sandbox.evernote.com
<dpm> mzanetti, hm, weird. And your user name is listed under the Evernote account in System Settings? (I mean desktop System Settings)
<dpm> mzanetti, and what are the package versions of account-plugin-evernote and signon-plugin-oauth2? These are the only things I can think of.
<mzanetti> dpm: I don't have the desktop system settings
<dpm> mzanetti, why's that? You're on trusty?
<mzanetti> dpm: yes. and using KDE (unity doesn't scale on this display)
<mzanetti> dpm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6453344/
<dpm> mzanetti, ah, that explains things. So it seems the phone version of system settings doesn't quite work with the authentication plugin.
<mzanetti> dpm: ok. can you tell me the package name for the desktop system settings?
<dpm> it might be the part mardy was mentioning earlier on: for it to work the shipped Main.qml file needs to actually talk to the Evernote API, but I still do not quite understand what it actually needs to do
<dpm> mzanetti, I think it's a widget for gnome-control-center, so you'll need to install that first
<mzanetti> yeah... I'm afraid I removed all g stuff :D
<dpm> I need to run and start the appdev track, let's catch up later on...
<mzanetti> dpm: ack
<mardy> dpm: so, the Main.qml file is needed, but it can be as small as http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/account-plugins/trunk/view/head:/qml/twitter/Main.qml
<mardy> dpm: the rest is just to obtain the display name of the account, which is not needed in order for the account to be functional
<dpm> mzanetti, ^
<dpm> thanks mardy
<mzanetti> dpm: I'm still having issues with the accounts stuff. if you have some time between sessions, let me know
<dpm> mzanetti, I'll try to set some time aside during the break, but we'll probably need mardy's help too
<mzanetti> mardy: do I need to have some service running for it to work?
<mzanetti> I've configured it successfully in gnome-control-center. it shows up there correctly
<mzanetti> but the qml app's model doesn't list anything
<mzanetti> note that I do not have unity7 running.
<AskUbuntu> Set Window Icon to Gtk Stock Icon in PyGtk | http://askubuntu.com/q/380434
<mardy> mzanetti: no, no services are needed. Check with the "account-console" tool if you see something suspicious on the account
<mzanetti> mardy: looks good... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6454105
<mardy> mzanetti: yep. So, what happens? The application doesn't see this account?
<mzanetti> mardy: yeah. this is the code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6454114
<mardy> mzanetti: are you running the app under confinement?
<mzanetti> mardy: the AccountsServiceModel is just empty
<mzanetti> mardy: no. running on the desktop
<mardy> mzanetti: and there's a file called /usr/share/accounts/services/evernote-publish.service ?
<mzanetti> aha!
<mardy> :-)
<mzanetti> mardy: nope. it's evernote.service
<mzanetti> (strange it works for dpm then)
<mzanetti> mardy: works! thanks a bunch
<mardy> mzanetti: yw :-)
<dpm> mzanetti, glad to hear it worked for you, but I'm not sure I follow what you had to do?
<dpm> ah!
<dpm> I know what happened
<t1mp> who is working on gallery-app at the moment? I'm trying to compile it but I get some errors
<t1mp> /home/tim/dev/gallery-app/trunk/src/medialoader/preview-manager.cpp:395:35: error: ‘GST_BUFFER_CAPS’ was not declared in this scope
<t1mp>  I have libgstreamer1.0-dev  installed. anything else I need?
<mzanetti> dpm: I had to change this: service: "evernote"
<mzanetti> instead of service: "evernote-publish"
<t1mp> ^ that's just one error. I get a couple of similar ones
<dpm> mzanetti, mardy, I created an evernote-publish.service file when I first started testing the provider. Then cwayne packaged it up but it seems he renamed the file to evernote.service. But in my system I still had the manually-installed evernote-publish.service file, so that's why it was working for me
<mzanetti> ah
<mzanetti> dpm: anyways, I fixed it and will push soonish
<dpm> that's really cool
<mzanetti> dpm: looks like we managed to get over all the issues. now it's just a TODO
<mzanetti> well, we probably should figure how to reenable SSL at some point
<dpm> yeah, but for one I'm happy that we can talk to the Evernote service at all
<mzanetti> dpm: indeed
<mzanetti> dpm: when I said I could help with the QML plugin I didn't expect this :D
<mzanetti> dpm: I expected a standard REST api
<dpm> lol, but now your *really* helped
<dpm> everything we do is hardcore
<dpm> :)
<mzanetti> dpm: ok... so I'll continue to hack on this a bit to get it into a state where you guys can start building on.
 * dpm hugs mzanetti
<mzanetti> probably not feature complete by tonight tho :D
<dpm> :)
<nik90> dpm: does jenkins autopush MP in reminders or should I do it manually?
<nik90> for jordan's branch
<jkeyes0> \o/
<dpm> nik90, before I answer that...
<dpm>  _   _    _    ____  ______   __  ____ ___ ____ _____ _   _ ____    _ __   __
<dpm> | | | |  / \  |  _ \|  _ \ \ / / | __ )_ _|  _ \_   _| | | |  _ \  / \\ \ / /
<dpm> | |_| | / _ \ | |_) | |_) \ V /  |  _ \| || |_) || | | |_| | | | |/ _ \\ V /
<dpm> |  _  |/ ___ \|  __/|  __/ | |   | |_) | ||  _ < | | |  _  | |_| / ___ \| |
<dpm> |_| |_/_/   \_\_|   |_|    |_|   |____/___|_| \_\|_| |_| |_|____/_/   \_\_|
<nik90> dpm: thnx a lot :)
<dpm> :)
<dpm> nik90, I've been doing it manually until Jenkins it set up
<nik90> dpm: okay. I can merge jordan's branch.
<dpm> nik90, awesome. Note that now that your latest branch
<dpm> has landed, you will need to pull from trunk before pushing
<nik90> dpm: yes, I noted that
<dpm> I assume jkeyes0 (hi!) branch landed before that
<dpm> ok, cool
<dpm> sorry, not landed, I meant was submitted
<nik90> dpm, jkeyes0: done :D
<jkeyes0> woot!
<dpm> nice work jkeyes0! -> http://ubuntuone.com/7Nlz49jW8sVymwKuXP4Tde
<nik90> dpm: for a moment I thought it was meme that you stored in your u1db :P
<dpm> nik90, it was a real screenshot, but there's always other things worth sharing http://i.imgur.com/uyiVwVA.gif :)
<popey> I properly love that gif
<dpm> one can not love it
<nik90> hehe
<mzanetti> dpm: ping
<mzanetti> popey: dpm: *\o/* http://i.imgur.com/7HGfH8F.png
<nik90> mzanetti: wow awesome!
<mzanetti> I guess it's time for a first round of cleanup and a merge request
<nik90> mzanetti: yeah I work with other developers on the UI part
<nik90> mzanetti: so once your API plugin is in, we can get started
<mzanetti> nik90: yep. just browsing the current repo... need to change directory structure quite a bit
<mzanetti> need to take a break... maybe I'll continue to integrate it today still
<nik90> okay'
<popey> mzanetti: *\o/*
<fginther> dpm, reminders-app is all setup now
<dpm> fginther, awesome, thanks!
<dpm> mzanetti, indeed *\o/* nice work!
<mzanetti> dpm: currently integrating it into trunk
<dpm> cool
<dpm> balloons, around?
<dpm> mhall119, I know you've been busy with UDS, but have you perhaps had the chance to set up the reminders app burn-down?
<vthompson> balloons, just in case you hop back on yet today--I have a MR for the AP tests that are failing in the device images. http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/27:20131120.2:20131120.1/5060/music-app-autopilot/
<vthompson> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/fixes-1253480-1253788-ap-tests/+merge/196203
<vthompson> balloons, essentially what was happening was that after 5 seconds of playback the functionality of the previous button changes so that the current song is played from the beginning (intended). The tests on the device seem slow and often this 5 seconds would elapse and the test would fail due to the previous button not doing what we assumed it'd do.
<nik90> Does anyone know how to do a POST xmlhttprequest in javascript
<nik90> I am unable to do so...
<mzanetti> nik90: dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/integrate-plugin/+merge/196210
<mzanetti> ready to be baked on your machines
<dpm> wohoo!
<mzanetti> dpm: the diff is a bit messy as it includes the libs...
<mzanetti> dpm: read the description of the merge, that should explain everything. if not, let me know and I'll update
<dpm> mzanetti, no worries. I'll have a quick look and test it now and then look at the merge in more detail tomorrow morning.
<nik90> \o/
<mzanetti> and yes, the ui can already display your notes :)
<dpm> I just managed to finish the update announcing the authentication plugin and how to use it, I guess now we're ready for a new announcement :)
<dpm> http://davidplanella.org/ubuntu-reminders-app-gets-evernote-authentication/
<dpm> mzanetti, I was suspecting that you'd get that done when I saw your latest screenshot, excellent :)
<mzanetti> dpm: and I managed to create the project in a way that we don't need to fiddle with LD_LIBRARY_PATH or similar at all
<nik90> dpm: wow seeing your blog for the first time
<dpm> ah, cool, I was actually going to ask you about that, as I had to go through that when I checked out the branch on another computer today
<dpm> nik90, yeah, I've not been very active blogging there in the last few months, lots of stuff going on and I was actually blogging more on the developer blog :)
<dpm> so time to take the dust off my personal blog :)
<nik90> :)
<mzanetti> dpm: huh? where did you find follefuder.org as my website?
<dpm> mzanetti, is that not your blog?
<mzanetti> dpm: that was the old domain I had... it's still valid, but redirecting to my new one notyetthere.org
<mzanetti> that's why I wonder where you've found it
<mzanetti> as I shouldn't be referring to it any more
<dpm> mzanetti, let me update the post. I knew I had read your blog, but googling for michael zanetti blog didn't return any results I could recognize, so I noticed on your last screenshot the follefuder.org domain and I thought I'd try that :)
<dpm> mzanetti, fixed
<mzanetti> cheers
<mzanetti> nik90: dpm: just a heads up: right now you call "notes.note(id)" to get the content of a note. that will change to return a proper Note object with title, content and whatnot. so don't rely on that one too much yet
<dpm> ack
<nik90> okay
<mzanetti> I think Notebooks and Notes should be pretty close to what the api will be
<mzanetti> you can walk through the functions of this api doc and request stuff that you need: http://dev.evernote.com/doc/reference/
<dpm> excellent
<mzanetti> as you need them. otherwise I will probably add stuff I think would make sense
 * dpm nods
<nik90> mzanetti: will give feedback as I start using it
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-11-22
<balloons> vthompson, perfect. I'll check on the device and confirm and review
<vthompson> balloons, thanks!
<dholbach> good morning
<mzanetti> dpm: good morning
<dpm> morning mzanetti
<mzanetti> dpm: out of curiosity. why do we need the debian directory in the vernote app?
<mzanetti> evernote
<mzanetti> dpm: is that just for jenkins to have a recipe, or do we somehow generate the click package out of that?
<dpm> mzanetti, nowadays for autopilot and desktop testing. We build the packages in the core apps PPA. We've not set up the click package yet. Generally sergiusens took care of doing that for core apps
<dpm> we've got a daily recipy that builds the package from trunk
<dpm> package(s)
<mzanetti> ok... so the /debian dir is just for jenkins and we need something else to build the click package still. understood. thanks
<dpm> yes, I'd have to check with fginther if it's still necessary  to build autopilot packages for Jenkins
<mzanetti> dpm: seems I need to update the deb package in this branch still, otherwise jenkins won't merge it
<dpm> mzanetti, that's what I was thinking when I saw it failing. We don't actually have any tests, though, and I wonder even if the package builds in the branch what Jenkins will do
<mzanetti> dpm: don't you worry. I'll make that branch pass in jenkins somehow ;)
<dpm> cool :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy Go For A Ride Day! :-D
<mzanetti> dpm: btw. I responded to your review comment. You still voting for renaming it to "lib"?
<dpm> mzanetti, let's leave it for now, it's not that important and it shouldn't block the review.
<mzanetti> dpm: as I said. I have no problems renaming it. It's just my opinion that it describes it better what it is
<mzanetti> dpm: actually... we have a licensecheck exception in jenkins for everything in a 3rdParty folder
<mzanetti> dpm: so that would help us to prevent jenkins complaining about that stuff not being licensed by canonical
<dpm> ah, didn't know that
<dpm> mzanetti, do you want me to do another review, or are you planning to work on the debian packaging on that branch to keep jenkins happy first?
<mzanetti> dpm: well, I definitely will fix the debian packaging. but I don't think that would impact the existing code. so feel free to do however you want.
<dpm> ok
<mzanetti> dpm: so I'm especially interested in the usage of the plugin. if you think that's good
<mzanetti> dpm: as in NotesStore is a singleton which doesn't do much except managing the token.
<mzanetti> dpm: and the other models can be created in qml. for example Notes {} gives you a model holding *all* notes. but you can additionally set a filter on it to only show notes for a given notebook
<mzanetti> and the fact that it has a refresh() method. I figured we want to manually control when to do requests over the network instead of just automatically fetching stuff all the time
<mzanetti> but yeah. I'd like some feedback if you think that's a good approach
<dpm> mzanetti, we've got a call with popey in a few minutes re: Evernote. Would you have ~10 minutes within the next half hour to join us and talk a bit about the plugin? We'd just ping you to join if that works with you
<mzanetti> dpm: sure
<dpm> great, thaks, ttyl then
<dpm> mzanetti, want to join us? -> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/ZGF2aWQucGxhbmVsbGFAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.ibjpcq55kck6nkeanfpo0r5p00
<popey> mzanetti: have you tried building your plugin on the phone?
<mzanetti> popey: no, not yet
<popey> i tried from qtcreator and after installing all the deps it kinda fails ...
<mzanetti> popey: I don't think we can run C++ from Qtcreator on the phone yet
<popey> mzanetti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6458397/ line 487 onwards
<mzanetti> popey: that's to come in this cycle
<popey> oh, i thought it could build on device
<mzanetti> popey: for now I will probably add a script like ./run_on_device.sh
<popey> ok
<mzanetti> popey: but that's not there yet
<mzanetti> popey: I'll try to get that script ready asap, after I manage to make jenkins happy with the current plugin branch
<popey> thanks
<fginther> dpm, mzanetti, yes, the jenkins CI workflow requires the autopilot tests be packaged for them to work.
<mzanetti> fginther: yep, sure
<mzanetti> fginther: will update them soon
<dpm> thanks fginther
<dpm> mzanetti, for the evernote app we're tracking the work items in this blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-commons/+spec/reminders-app-development - so far we didn't have any WI for the API plugin. Is it ok for you if I add one for you as "Create Evernote API QML plugin" for the work that you've been doing?
<mzanetti> dpm: sure
<mzanetti> dpm: whatever helps you.
<dpm> perfect, thanks!
<mzanetti> dpm: how about this? [smartboyhw] Get a list of notes from the Evernote API and display them: INPROGRESS
<mzanetti> dpm: I guess that has happened
<dpm> indeed, updating the blueprint now :)
<mzanetti> dpm: or this one:  Research how we can use the Evernote Reminders API from a QML app
<dpm> actually, I'll mark it as done once we've merged the branch into trunk, but I'll reassign it to you, as it's going to get done automatically when it lands
<mzanetti> dpm: right, valid point
<dpm> the "Research" WIs I'll mark them as done now
<mzanetti> dpm: FYI: still todo:
<mzanetti> * create reminders model
<mzanetti> * create proper notes class
<mzanetti> * bring api's of existing model up to par with what the evernote API provides
<mzanetti> * enable write access (add note, edit note etc)
<mzanetti> * provide a way to compile/run it on the phone
<mzanetti> that's the stuff we'd need for a first step I guess
<dpm> mzanetti, cool, we really need this granularity, yes. I think I can add these as they are to the blueprint. I guess it makes sense to assign them to you, as this is the API work that you're doing. Are you also planning on looking ont the last one, or shall we ask for help from someone in the SDK team, what do you think?
<mzanetti> dpm: well, I guess in the long run this is something the SDK team needs to incorporate into QtCreator. but for the time being I have a script which does this for my other apps. I'll copy it over and adjust it for this app
<mzanetti> dpm: and yes, feel free to assign them to me
<dpm> ok, cool
<dpm> BP updated: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-commons/+spec/reminders-app-development
<vthompson> balloons, apparently leap frog isn't as easy now that we're old
<balloons> vthompson, :-)
<balloons> my mp works on my phone and desktop
<balloons> there's a funny thing with the datedelta
<vthompson> desktop too huh?
<balloons> yep
<balloons> if I change it back the assert is off by one day, but works in the lab
<vthompson> think it might be some difference in Trusty vs Saucy?
<balloons> it's a python thing.. and I'm not sure why changing it would make it work in the lab
<balloons> it should be *wrong*
<balloons> it has to do with calculating the date of the previous Sunday
<vthompson> Ok, I had to add some fixes for that because it needs to be the previous Monday (first day of week) according to the lab environment
<vthompson> Since its in the UK
<vthompson> I take it you have your phone set up as the US locale?
<balloons> bingo
<balloons> I figured that was the difference
<balloons> can we actually set that or does it just default?
<vthompson> You can change it
<balloons> so we should explicitly set it
<vthompson> I was changing it to fix it to work for both locales on the desktop
<vthompson> What I think the issue might be is that the locale seen by Qt might not match the locale in python (perhaps)
<balloons> ok, for now I'll push with a monday locale
<balloons> it should re-run and pass
<balloons> do you mind reviewing and approving?
<balloons> at some point this weekend?
<balloons> vthompson, ^^
<vthompson> sure thing
<vthompson> if you test my branch with a monday locale might it work on the device?
<vthompson> none of the failures had to do with the new event test
<vthompson> balloons, I guess when I was saying we could change the locale I meant on the device. I'm not sure if we can standardize on one or the other directly in the test though
<balloons> vthompson, I swapped mine back to the monday locale
<balloons> and yes, your branch worked as-is on my phone, minus the locale issue
<vthompson> I'll probably get around to reviewing it tonight
<balloons> alright.. ttyl
<vthompson> balloons, later (looks like Jenkins still isn't happy)
<balloons> vthompson, lol, syntax error
<balloons> whoops
<balloons> pushed the fix.. zzzzzzz
<AskUbuntu> write a hotcorners script (an maybe something more) | http://askubuntu.com/q/380974
<Ryan_> Hello all.  I have a quick question.  I am starting to play around with HTML5 apps for ubuntu touch and I want to create an app.  I cannot figure out how to import an image to my project.  I can't drag and drop.  I do not see an import button anywhere.  The add existing item is greyed out when I right click on the img folder.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-11-23
<AskUbuntu> Using Quickly to build a web browser | http://askubuntu.com/q/381006
<daker> hi popey reflashed utouch(r10) and the wifi is not working only getting the lo interface http://paste.ubuntu.com/6465396/
<daker> and no sound at all
<MadscienceFTW> ?
<Noskcaj> hey MadscienceFTW
<MadscienceFTW> Hey Nosk
<AskUbuntu> Text justification in gtk.MenuItem | http://askubuntu.com/q/381370
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-11-24
<randomcpp> is there an app that already use Ubuntu.Content component?
<AskUbuntu> Gtk3+ keyboard shortcuts without signal matching | http://askubuntu.com/q/381744
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-11-17
<jwyer> I'm trying to create an emulator but it won't create it
<dholbach> good morning
<zbenjamin> nik90: ping, you here?
<nik90> zbenjamin: pong
<zbenjamin> nik90: hey how do you make sure your app loads the right localization files?
<nik90> zbenjamin: I just update the .pot file and launchpad builds it to generate po files. That gets loaded correctly by unity8?
<zbenjamin> nik90: ah of course clock is a default app... i wonder where to put the pot files if you are coming from a normal click package
<nik90> zbenjamin: I don't think that matters. As long as the po files are installed in the correct directory, the system should pick it up.
<nik90> let me check
<nik90> zbenjamin: check out https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~verzegnassi-stefano/quick-memo/trunk/view/head:/po/CMakeLists.txt its a 3rd party app making use of launchpad translations
<zbenjamin> nik90: awesome thx
<zbenjamin> liuxg: ^^^^
<liuxg> zbenjamin, hi, I just tried the scope template. it seems that it is working. for the QML one, it is not working :)
<rpadovani> davidcalle, hey :-) Sorry to bother you again, could you ping me when you have 10 minutes? I have a couple of questions :-)
<mihir> nik90: i'll try to talk to renetu
<zbenjamin> liuxg: did you try to "run cmake" ?
<liuxg> zbenjamin, there is a little problem with the scope localization, the scope's name is not there in the "pot" file
<liuxg> zbenjamin, yes, I did it. but the UI is still English :(
<zbenjamin> liuxg: i might need to test myself
<davidcalle> rpadovani, pong, no worries :)
<liuxg> zbenjamin, OK. thanks! if you have any update, please let me know.
<liuxg> zbenjamin, it would be good to have the readme file there in the templates introducing the steps to do.
<zbenjamin> liuxg: actually the pot files should be picked up automatically on the next cmake run
<rpadovani> davidcalle, first answer it's easy :-) How could I do a query without parameter? e.g: api.com/QUERY? No ?, no =, only the query
<rpadovani> *first question
<liuxg> zbenjamin, the scope is some sort of working. However, the title is not translated. I think this could be fixed. Last time, I talked to pete-wood in DC, and he said that he would do that.
<zbenjamin> liuxg: then you should ask him :)
<zbenjamin> liuxg: thats a minor issue i think he will do it when he has time
<liuxg> zbenjamin, he seems not online these days. For the  QML template, please help to take a look at it.
<davidcalle> rpadovani, if it's with the template get() function, just use an empty dict where you would have your parameters.
<rpadovani> davidcalle, yap, with get, so could I use something like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9054369/
<davidcalle> rpadovani, ah, I see what you mean. No, it would be get( {query}, {{"format", "json"}, ... , since the "query" is just a part of your path.
<mihir> hi popey rpadovani
<rpadovani> davidcalle, ah, right, easy :D Thanks! Second question: how do I install the scope on the phone? I did the click package with click build ., then I pushed it on the phone and used pkcon install-local, but it appears nowhere... What's wrong?
<mihir> popey: rpadovani could you guys try to evaluate this , http://mathjs.org/.
<rpadovani> hi mihir :-) I'll take a look, thanks!
<mihir> rpadovani: sure , thanks , it is easy just evaluate the expression
<davidcalle> rpadovani, hmm, try "restart scope-registry", that could help (but shouldn't be necessary...), optionally, gimme a click, I want to try it ;)
<rpadovani> mihir, it requires Node.js, I think it's better to find something that uses only plain javascript
<mihir> rpadovani: it is available as normal javascript as well http://mathjs.org/docs/getting_started.html
<mihir> rpadovani: http://mathjs.org/js/lib/math.js
<mihir> rpadovani: I guess it should work, i might be incorrect.
<rpadovani> mihir, oh, wow, could work, I'll take a look in next days, thanks!
<mihir> rpadovani: no issues...if this works it'll makes our life easy i believe we can pass expression directly to the library.
<rpadovani> davidcalle, https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByIeGH9eQ4QoUUwtbEdQSzRQS2s/view?usp=sharing thanks :-)
<kalikiana> nik90: can you review this doc fixing branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/qmlDocs/+merge/208818 note the recent failure is from an old revision
<nik90> kalikiana: can you provide me with instructions on building and testing the documentation...I can then see if the docs have been generated properly
<kalikiana> hmmmm this has the docs but never merged https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/hackingDocs/+merge/205426
<kalikiana> need to get this landed
<kalikiana> nik90: easiest is to build it with -DBUILD_DOCS=ON
<kalikiana> it's regular cmake
<nik90> kalikiana: ack
<davidcalle> rpadovani, do you see "scoperegistry: could not open Click installation directory, ignoring Click scopes" in .cache/upstart/scope-registry.log?
<rpadovani> davidcalle, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9054648/
<davidcalle> rpadovani, there is apparently a path issue here : "/home/phablet/.local/share/unity-scopes//com" . I have that for another scope (from the store).
<davidcalle> rpadovani, I'll ping you a bit later when I have a solution
<rpadovani> davidcalle, thanks :-) If you need it, the source is here: https://github.com/rpadovani/discerning-duck
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Home-Made Bread Day! :-D
<davidcalle> rpadovani, in your main cmake file, change (line 57) : set(SCOPE_INSTALL_DIR "/discerningduck") to set(SCOPE_INSTALL_DIR "discerningduck")
<rpadovani> davidcalle, I have the same error
<davidcalle> rpadovani, ok, that wasn't it then. Do you have scopes installed from the store?
<rpadovani> davidcalle, nope, I have only the standard one
<rpadovani> davidcalle, I installed untapped and works well
<davidcalle> rpadovani, try installing the ssbscope, and see if you are stil able to access other click scopes (untapped, for example)
<rpadovani> davidcalle, yes, I'm able to use other scopes, but there isn't ssbscope
<davidcalle> rpadovani, then restart scope-registry. When I install this scope, all others scopes installed via click disappear, this could be related to your issue, somehow.
<rpadovani> davidcalle, now I don't have neither sbbscope and untapped
<rpadovani> no related messages log
<kalikiana> are you taking care of this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1342031
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1342031 in unity-action-api (Ubuntu) "Rename QML modules to follow qml-module-foo naming" [Low,Triaged]
<davidcalle> rpadovani, ok, so this is one bug, that could be related to yours. Could you please : reverse the change from earlier in cmake, remove that faulty ssbscope scope and yours (if it's still installed), with "click unregister" . Install yours again with pkcon. Then rm ~/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.log and restart scope-registry.
<davidcalle> revert*
<rpadovani> davidcalle, same error as before
<davidcalle> rpadovani, ok. A few questions : are you on 14.04 or 14.10? Do you build clicks with the Publish page of QtCreator?
<rpadovani> davidcalle, 14.10, I use click build . in the root of the project
<rpadovani> davidcalle, qtcreator says Error information on Publish page
<davidcalle> rpadovani, when you press "Create and validate  Click package", any specific error?
<rpadovani> davidcalle, it's deactivated
<vitimiti> My "Create and validate Click package" button is always greyed out, so I can't use it. I can only use the "Validate existing Click package" button (14.10)
<davidcalle> rpadovani, is the phone kit selected in the panel above the Run button in the left
<vitimiti> Wow, davidcalle, now I feel stupid, now it's activated, you fixed my brain
<rpadovani> davidcalle, when I add phone kit and try to build it says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9055193/
<rpadovani> but the button is activated, I'm running it
<davidcalle> rpadovani, when I build the package this way and install it on the phone (either by clicking Install on device, or by pushing the click and using pkcon), your scope works fine on the device.
<rpadovani> davidcalle, oh, wow, thanks :-)
<rpadovani> it's still building on my netbook
<davidcalle> rpadovani, which means your setup has an issue. You can try : pick the right kit and do "Build" -> "Run CMake", then try again what you just did. Or "Tools" -> "Options" -> "Ubuntu" -> "Update" the Armhf kit.
<rpadovani> davidcalle, it works \o/ /o\ Remeber me to buy you a lot of beers next time we see :D
<davidcalle> :D
<vitimiti> Hum, when creating an armhf emulator, the emulator that appears in QtCreator is called "cat:" (while I called it "emulator") and can't be started or deleted due to that. Where can I find the file that has its name so as to change it for it to work?
<davidcalle> vitimiti, huh, zbenjamin, maybe you can help? ^
<vitimiti> I see that it's looking for ~/.local/share/ubuntu-emulator/emulator/.device and .device has not been created automatically, either, apart from receiving the error chroot: failed to run command ‘/bin/sh’: Exec format error
<davidcalle> vitimiti, do you see the emulator if you run "ubuntu-emulator list" ?
<vitimiti> davidcalle, yes, it appears there
<vitimiti> I just issued a touch .device in the folder to try and see and now the name of the emulator changed in QtCreator
<vitimiti> emulator,arch=
<vitimiti> So I suppose the problem is the .device file, if I could find an example to create it manually since it's failing to do it automatically?
<davidcalle> vitimiti, this file just contains the arch name, like "i386" or "armhf"
<vitimiti> I'll try to add it, then
<davidcalle> vitimiti, if the emulator creation failed at some point (which would explain your issues), I'm not sure that will help. You should probably "ubuntu-emulator destroy <name>" this one and create a new one.
<vitimiti> Alright, now it sees the emulator and its architecture, identifying the correct kit on its own. It seems that the armhf emulator didn't create the .device and that was the problem, the i386 emulator didn't go that way
<davidcalle> vitimiti, ok, I'll try to reproduce
<vitimiti> Thanks, davidcalle, do you need versions of packages? (using proposed updates)
<davidcalle> vitimiti, which channel did you pick for the emulator creation? (devel, devel-proposed, stable, etc.)
<vitimiti> davidcalle, devel
<vitimiti> I have deleted both emulators and am creating them again in case I can find something else that I can report, with more data
<davidcalle> vitimiti, thanks :p
<davidcalle> :)*
<vitimiti> No prob :D
<vitimiti> Thanks to you
<vitimiti> davidcalle, I have another thing, the armhf only created the sdcard.img and ubuntu-system.img files, while I just have seen the i386 has created more. When I create again the armhf emulator I'll say if it repeats the errors
<vitimiti> davidcalle, this is all I can find, and it happens every time. Do you think that with the versions of the packages it will be enough to report? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9055706/
<davidcalle> sergiusens_, ^
<davidcalle> vitimiti, sergiusens_ should be able to help you more than I can, but yes, you should probably file a bug with these info, here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/goget-ubuntu-touch
<vitimiti> davidcalle, will do
<davidcalle> vitimiti, thanks!
<vitimiti> sergiusens_, the armhf emulator is giving me problems as explained in my paste
<sergiusens_> vitimiti: what paste? what system? what version of ubuntu-emulator? what graphics card?
<vitimiti> sergiusens_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9055706/ | Ubuntu 14.10 (proposed updates activated), armhf devel emulator, ATI HD 6320 card
<vitimiti> sergiusens_, using the FOSS drivers, btw
<sergiusens_> vitimiti: I don't use the sdk though; I just call 'sudo ubuntu-emulator create --arch i386 myi386'
<sergiusens_> vitimiti: where does this come from? chroot: failed to run command ‘/bin/sh’: Exec format error
<vitimiti> sergiusens_, I will try the command now. That comes from the Ubuntu SDK log in the Devices tab
<sergiusens_> vitimiti: I see what's going on... but can you create an x86 one?
<vitimiti> sergiusens_, yes, and it works properly
<sergiusens_> vitimiti: ok, just log a bug for the other one
<vitimiti> sergiusens_, but, if I create the armhf one after it, the i386 one will not appear in the SDK either
<vitimiti> I will try the command to see if it's an SDK problem or an ubuntu-emulator problem though
<sergiusens_> vitimiti: that is very likely an sdk problem
<vitimiti> sergiusens_, I just issued the command, as soon as it finishes and I see what happens I'll report
<vitimiti> sergiusens_, if the ubuntu-emulator command works should I issue the bug in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/goget-ubuntu-touch or in the ubuntu-sdk project?
<sergiusens_> vitimiti: sdk
<vitimiti> sergiusens_, thanks, will do
<zbenjamin> vitimiti: seems there went something wrong with the detection on your system
<sergiusens_> vitimiti: I'll wait for that other bug report :-)
<zbenjamin> vitimiti: you can try to refresh the device list
<vitimiti> zbenjamin, refreshing the device list does not work
<zbenjamin> vitimiti: seems that file does not exist for you /home/vitimiti/.local/share/ubuntu-emulator/armhf-emulator/.device
<vitimiti> The ubuntu-emulator command failed, too, sergiusens_, zbenjamin
<vitimiti> Setting up a default password for phablet to: '0000'
<vitimiti> chroot: failed to run command ‘/bin/sh’: Exec format error
<vitimiti> zbenjamin, yeah, it doesn't exist, that one and others like the kernel file
<vitimiti> Only created in the i386 emulator for me
<zbenjamin> vitimiti: hm thats weird, seems the emulator is only half created or so
<vitimiti> Oh, I'm using an AMD bobcat (dual core, 64 bits), too, will include that in the report
<vitimiti> sergiusens_, I'll report in goget-ubuntu-touch since the command doesn't work, either
<vitimiti> zbenjamin, it only creates the two .img files you see in the paste, it fails to configure it
<zbenjamin> vitimiti: yeah the QtC can not catch that i guess
<vitimiti> zbenjamin, neither the ubuntu-emulator create command
<zbenjamin> vitimiti: yeah qtc just invoked the ubuntu-emulator command
<vitimiti> Reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/goget-ubuntu-touch/+bug/1393398
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1393398 in goget-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "ARMHF emulator failes to be created" [Undecided,New]
<vitimiti> I will use the i386 emulator for now
<zbenjamin> vitimiti: the armhf emulator is still very slow
<zbenjamin> vitimiti: you will be more happy with the i386 one ;)
<bzoltan> sergiusens_: :) you should use the SDK
<vitimiti> zbenjamin, then I'm lucky it was that one which failed
<zbenjamin> vitimiti: indeed
<bzoltan> sergiusens_:  is it possible that the emulator does not bring up the UI on certain hw?
<beuno> jdstrand, there's a few scopes stuck for manual review: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/reviewer/
<beuno> with (MANUAL REVIEW) 'account-qml-plugin' not allowed
<beuno> I'll let you decide
<sergiusens_> bzoltan: yes, but the armhf issues is a different one than what vitimiti is mentioning
<vitimiti> It just doesn't create ir properly, not that it can't display
<vitimiti> it*
<mihir> renatu: ping
<renatu> mihir, hi
<mihir> renatu: i have resolved that issues, I had to create single in NewEvent page for dateChanged , and it worked well , thanks for your help
<renatu> mihir, great
<mihir> renatu: i have another question for that, in calendar  we're using multiple bottomEdge at multiple views like . Month / View/ Week . is there any way we can have only on BottomEdgeView in Mainview?
<mihir> renatu: i did try that and i got pageStack errors , where it says it can't push
<mihir> renatu: I am not sure if I can achieve that or not.
<renatu> mihir, I am not sure if this is possible I never try that
<mihir> renatu: okay , i did try , i'll give you MP if you get time to play with that.
<rpadovani> davidcalle, hey :-) What's the registered name for the scope? I tried to do another search with scope://discerningduck?q=, but doesn't work
<davidcalle> rpadovani, try the name of you .ini file
<gventuri> nik90: could you please explain me this bug here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1380248
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1380248 in Ubuntu Clock App "Alarm Settings: "%1m" can't be translatable in the right way" [High,Confirmed]
 * mzanetti is sure there's a way to translate things like %1m
<mzanetti> dpm_: you're the expert on this ^
<dpm_> mzanetti, I'd go simply for "%1 m" - in any case, there should always be a space between the value and the units
<nik90> gventuri: hi, just got back
<mzanetti> dpm_: From the  NIST Guide for the Use of the International System of Units (SI)
<mzanetti> In the expression for the value of a quantity, the unit symbol is placed after the numerical value and a space is left between the numerical value and the unit symbol. The only exceptions to this rule are for the unit symbols for degree, minute, and second for plane angle (...) in which case no space is left between the numerical value and the unit symbol.
<nik90> gventuri: so at the moment, we show the string "alarm in 3h 20m" .... however the character "h" in "3h" cannot be translated since it is combined with the number,.
<nik90> gventuri: and hence we would need a spacing between "3" and "h" to ensure that it is translatable in all languages. That's what the bug is about.
<mzanetti> nik90: see my conversation with dpm_
<mzanetti> nik90: I'm sure it can be translated somehow, and also having a space between the number an minutes is "wrong"
<nik90> mzanetti: ah yes...
<dpm_> mzanetti, oh, nicely spotted. I only knew of the first part, not the exception for plane angle. In any case, it's a time of the day, so I guess it's not covered by the exception
<rpadovani> mzanetti, an american institute and international standard? How could be possible??
<nik90> rpadovani: lol
<mzanetti> rpadovani: fair enough :D
<nik90> dpm_: it is covered by the minute, and second for plane angle?
<gventuri> nik90: I see
<mzanetti> oh... now I get it
<nik90> gventuri: I remember you explicitly asking for no space between the characters, hence I wasn't sure what to do
<gventuri> nik90: yeah, in other languages it is a space saver
<dpm_> nik90, is it? We're not measuring angles here, it's a time of the day, if I understand it correctly. In any case, if the space needs to be removed, I guess it could be 2 concatenated strings
<gventuri> nik90: can't we have 3 different text strings and 2 variables for example 'alarm in'+X+'h'+'Y'+m
<mzanetti> yeah, just do text: value + i18n.tr("m") with a TRANSLATORS comment
<nik90> gventuri: yeah that's what should be done I guess
<nik90> popey, dpm_: Would I get approval to make the above change to clock app? ^^
<nik90> or would be for ota-1?
<popey> nik90: possibly, if it's just a string change, will it be translated?
<nik90> popey: yeah its a new string that would need translation
<popey> have any other changes landed in trunk since the store build?
<kingwill101> ive been trying to compile bacon2d but keep getting  QQmlExtensionPlugin: No such file or directory. any suggestions?
<rpadovani> kenvandine, ^^
<kenvandine> rpadovani, he's missing build depends
<rpadovani> oh, you're already on #bacon2d, nevermind
<kenvandine> yup :)
<nik90> popey: let me check, 1 sec
<nik90> popey: the only thing that landed in trunk since the last update was https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/bump-framework/+merge/241414 and a bunch of translations
<popey> nik90: thats going to be a problem
<popey> nik90: krillin doesn't know about 15.04
<nik90> popey: ? we bumped to 14.10 framework not 15.04
<popey> oh, doh
<popey> that'll teach me to click links
<popey> ok, thats cool.
<nik90> :)
<nik90> popey: Can I go ahead with preparing the patch?
<popey> yes, we need to file a bug and submit to the wishlist. they meet in 1.5 hours, or can wait till tomorrow.
<popey> i recommend tomorrow.
<popey> swordfish90: heya, got your mail, it's on my list for testing ☻
<nik90> popey: cool tomorrow is fine
<nik90> I will prepare a MP meanwhile
<popey> thanks
<swordfish90> popey, no worries. when you have time... :)
<popey> kk ☻
<nik90> dpm: can you glance over https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-translation-string/+merge/241980 and see if it is the correct way to do it?
<nik90> it feels a bit strange breaking the string like that
<nik90> popey: can you check if bug 1387231 is on the top blockers list...I haven't seen progress on it and is worrying
<ubot5> bug 1387231 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "[regression][clock] alarm still rings once it's been disabled or deleted" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1387231
 * popey looks
<popey> nik90: well its tagged ota-1
<nik90> popey: ok..I saw it tagged ota-1 and rtm...so wasn't sure which one it was
<dholbach> popey, is the music app supposed to be still in review?
<popey> yes, don't touch :D
<dholbach> yeah, thought so :)
<dpm> nik90, done, thanks
<dholbach> popey, did you see Pete's scopes in the store?
<popey> nope
<popey> i dont look at the store now I dont have to ㋛
<dpm> nik90, indeed, it feels a bit strange to break the string, perhaps you might want to check with tsdgeos if he's got a better idea.
<dholbach> popey, some stuff ends up in there for manual review
<popey> yeah, I'm kidding ㋛
<dholbach> ok, nevermind :)
<nik90> dpm: ok, I will check with tsdgeos
<dholbach> but I wasn't quite sure about the scopes, but might have to go back to read the phone list again
<tsdgeos> nik90: why the old code doesn't work?
<tsdgeos> splitting like that seems like calling for trouble
<nik90> tsdgeos: launchpad recognises "%1d" as one string ..however we want only the "d" character to be translated
<nik90> tsdgeos: the %1 equates to a numerical day value...
<tsdgeos> ah so you're getting bitten by c-string
<nik90> and design doesn't want a space between "3d" to solve the issue
<tsdgeos> let me remember how you tell gettext this is not c
<nik90> ok
<tsdgeos> nik90: add //xgettext: no-c-format as comment just over the tr call
<tsdgeos> that should fix it
<tsdgeos> i think
<nik90> tsdgeos: oooh ...awesome..
 * nik90 trie
 * nik90 tries*
<tsdgeos> thing is that %1d is a printf-like string
<tsdgeos> and gettext gets all smart
<tsdgeos> and fails
<nik90> tsdgeos: how do I confirm that this fixes the issue in launchpad without commiting to trunk?
<tsdgeos> that's a good questio
<tsdgeos> i am not even sure launchpad understands no-c-format
<nik90> my pot file still like the old one w.r.t these string http://paste.ubuntu.com/9057890/
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> but now it has the no-c-format marker
<nik90> yup
<tsdgeos> nik90: i'd say commit it and see what happens
<tsdgeos> it can't be worse than before
<tsdgeos> :D
<nik90> tsdgeos: true :)
<tsdgeos> if you want some docu on the [no-]c-format see https://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/manual/html_node/c_002dformat-Flag.html
<nik90> tsdgeos: thnx. will let you know how it goes
<tsdgeos> cool :)
<tsdgeos> good luck ;)
<nik90> :)
<nik90> dpm: can you approve the MP as per the conversation above and we can check if it fixes the issue or not. If not, it should be simple enough to revert.
<sverzegnassi> popey: ping
<popey> sverzegnassi: hiya!
<rpadovani> dpm, hey, did you have time to take a look to tagsUI branch?
<dpm> rpadovani, not yet, sorry, but I enjoyed your "I had an idea while I was having some beers" e-mail :-)
<rpadovani> lol :D
<dpm> :)
<dpm> I need to run, but I'll try to test it later on or early tomorrow morning
<dpm> cheers
<dpm> see you all tomorrow!
<nik90> sverzegnassi: hey, I tried using the unity 8's zoomable image component but couldn't get it to work. When I used the component, it displays the picture properly, but the full screen zoom didnt work as expected..does it work in the docviewer app?
<nik90> essentially I defined it in my qml file as http://paste.ubuntu.com/9058205/
<nik90> since the rest of the code is just copying the component from unity8
<sverzegnassi> nik90: hi! now i'll test. time to reboot my phone
<nik90> ok
 * sverzegnassi waiting for my poor single-core Atom to compile docviewer-app
<sverzegnassi> nik90: which is the issue with full screen zoom? Here on docviewer-app it's ok
<nik90> sverzegnassi: for me, when I click on the image, it doesn't go full screen
<sverzegnassi> nik90: if i'm not wrong, zoom is supposed to work by pinching the image area or wheeling the mouse
<nik90> sverzegnassi: oh that works!
<nik90> sverzegnassi: but I was referring to that nice animation you see in the store when you click on an image
<nik90> but I guess I know how to achieve that..just figured it might come built-in with the zoomable component
<sverzegnassi> nik90: ah, we were talking about different stuff then. yep, it's nice!
<pindonga> jdstrand, hi there... remember what we discussed about overriding framework/policy data?
<pindonga> https://code.launchpad.net/~ricardokirkner/click-reviewers-tools/override-frameworks/+merge/241998
<jdstrand> ack, thanks!
<rpadovani> There is a way in the scope to close the preview when the action is pressed?
<mzanetti> verterok: ping
<mzanetti> rpadovani: try asking in #ubuntu-unity
<mzanetti> oh, you did already :)
<rpadovani> :D
<rpadovani> I just specified what I need
<verterok> mzanetti: pong
<mzanetti> verterok: I think I know why the push registration isn't working. I've just sent an email
<verterok> mzanetti: yup, reading :)
<mzanetti> verterok: thanks :)
<popey> \o/ upward trend http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/graph.png
<verterok> mzanetti: try now :)
<verterok> mzanetti: hold it. not working yet :/
<mzanetti> :)
<mihir> balloons_: ping
<mzanetti> anyone knows what's wrong here?
<mzanetti> Could not connect to host: SSH Protocol error: Server and client capabilities don't match. Client list was: aes128-cbc,3des-cbc. Server list was aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr,aes128-gcm@openssh.com,aes256-gcm@openssh.com,chacha20-poly1305@openssh.com. Is the device connected and set up for network access?
<mihir> hi balloons_ we're trying to implement BottomEdge in calendar as i have already discussed with you.
<mihir> balloons_: here is the MP , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/bottomEdge/+merge/241590
<mihir> could you help us with some initiation of AP . then I can make tweaks and carry forward ?
<verterok> mzanetti: fixed
<mzanetti> verterok: cool, will try asap. having troubles with the SDK atm not sure why
<bzoltan> mzanetti:  what is your problem?
<mzanetti> bzoltan:  Could not connect to host: SSH Protocol error: Server and client capabilities don't match. Client list was: aes128-cbc,3des-cbc. Server list was aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr,aes128-gcm@openssh.com,aes256-gcm@openssh.com,chacha20-poly1305@openssh.com. Is the device connected and set up for network access?
<bzoltan> mzanetti:  easy ... get the qtcreator from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/tools-development
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> bzoltan: is there some mismatch in the latest image and the currently released version?
<bzoltan> mzanetti:  it is vivid ... the new ssh server dropped a bunch of so called "unsafe" ciphers and the QtC was using exclusively those few...
<mzanetti> bzoltan: ah ok. will upgrade from that ppa. thanks a lot
<bzoltan> mzanetti:  we have the fix, and I made the new qtc in that ppa... now copying over to the SDK release PPA
<mihir> gventuri: hi
<mihir> gaspa: are you around ?
<mihir> gaspa: sorry wrong ping.
<mihir> gventuri: are you around ?
<nik90> rpadovani: hey, how do I install your click? I am getting the authentication error when I do so..Was the argument --allow-unauthenticated  to force install it?
<nik90> rpadovani: Also wouldn
<nik90> rpadovani: Also wouldn't it be better to distribute the click via the store (clearly labelling to as alpha) for easy updates?
<pindonga> jdstrand, pls let me know when you've had a chance to look at that mp (as I have another one building on top of it)
<mihir> popey: as discussed converted most of the task into bugs.
<gventuri> mihir: hi
<mihir> hey gventuri
<gventuri> mihir: quick hangout?
<mihir> gventuri: sure i won't mind if you have time for that.
<gventuri> mihir: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/gyx23u6so5pprsktwyzmroldiqa
<jdstrand> pindonga: yes, I haven't been able to get to it yet
<jdstrand> I will try shortly
<pindonga> jdstrand, nw
<pindonga> thx a bunch
<gventuri> mihir: it dropped
<gventuri> mihir: let's catch up when you guys have finished with the update. I can install a click package on my phone
<mihir> gventuri: i am re-joining
<mihir> gventuri: had some interent issues
<mihir> gventuri: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/gyx23u6so5pprsktwyzmroldiqa
<mzanetti> verterok: ok... one step further, but still not working
<mzanetti> verterok: I'm getting status 0, as opposed to 200, no responseText
<verterok> mzanetti: same POST request?
<mzanetti> verterok: ah got it. I had "com.ubuntu.reminders" as opposed to "com.ubuntu.reminders_reminders"
<mzanetti> now it seems to work.
<mzanetti> verterok: do we need the _reminders thing? we're not really using that in the app (although I'm not sure why
<verterok> mzanetti: the register call should work with and without the _reminders "suffix"
<mzanetti> verterok: doesn't seem to
<mzanetti> only works with it
<verterok> mzanetti: the curl POST works...something else is going on then
 * mzanetti tries again
<verterok> also, if it's returning status 0, something is really broken ;)
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9060418/
<verterok> mzanetti: is there a way I can reproduce it?
<mzanetti> I can push it to a branch, one sec
<verterok> mzanetti: curl -i -H "Content-Type: application/json; charset=UTF-8" -X POST -d '{"appId":"com.ubuntu.reminders","token":atoken"","userId":"user_id"}' http://162.213.34.150:7778/register  http://162.213.34.150:7778/register
<verterok> with a single url :)
<mzanetti> verterok: yeah, I tried with curl too. works there
<verterok> very weird
<mzanetti> I've pushed to lp:~mzanetti/reminders-app/push-helper
<mzanetti> it should compile and run on the phone with qtcreator
<mzanetti> code is in src/app/reminders.qml line 226
<mzanetti> src/app/qml/reminders.qml
<verterok> mzanetti: ok, will need to setup the phone-dev-env but will try it ASAP
<mzanetti> verterok: well, I know this takes a bit. you don't have to spend the time, I guess I'll figure it eventually
<mzanetti> verterok: and once the register call succeeds, calling the sample url should immediately call the helper binary?
<mzanetti> http://162.213.34.150:7778/evernote/v1/webhook?userId=testuser&notebookGUID=10
<verterok> mzanetti: yes, after the 2 register calls (push server and the gateway)
<verterok> mzanetti: immediately might have a bit of delay, but you can tail the push client logs
<verterok> *not immediately,
<mzanetti> oh, I guess I missed the second register call then
<mzanetti> the test server does return {"ok": true} now if I use the testuser userId
<mzanetti> so that one seems good
<verterok> mzanetti: that means the msg was sent to the push server, and should be on it's way to the device
<mzanetti> verterok: so both register calls should be ok then?
 * mzanetti is still not sure what the second one should be :)
<verterok> mzanetti: 1st is to get the token, 2nd is to set the token <-> userid relation in the gateway server (this gateway is the one you then call the webhook: http://162.213.34.150:7778/evernote/v1/webhook?userId=testuser&notebookGUID=10)
<mzanetti> verterok: I get the token from the PushClient component, so I assume that one does the call implicitly
<josharenson> Getting this error when trying to run app from the SDK. I can connect to the device just fine via phablet-shell or ssh. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9060530/
<mzanetti> verterok: is there a log of the thing that tries to call the helper binary? maybe it can't find it - wrong path or so
<rpadovani> nik90, I'll make it available on the store asap, but I need to fix 2 previews...
<mzanetti> josharenson: had the same today, bzoltan said it should work after installing qtcreator from here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/tools-development
<josharenson> mzanetti, thanks
<mzanetti> josharenson: otherwise you can install rtm on the phone, then it works again too
<josharenson> ah ok
<mzanetti> verterok: yep, found it... the log is in ~/.cache/upstart/ubuntu-push-client.log, and indeed it can't find the helper binary. but I'll be able to solve that
<mzanetti> thank you very much for your help
<verterok> mzanetti: cool, I was looking for the log path on the phone :)
<verterok> np
<verterok> mzanetti: will let you know when the real server is up and running
<mzanetti> awesome
<balloons_> mihir, you about?
<Letozaf_> popey, hi, at what time is the filemanger meeting tomorrow ?
<Letozaf_> popey, last time I was late, got the wrong time I think :-P
<popey> Letozaf_: glad you asked, just cc'ed you on a mail about that ☻
<Letozaf_> popey, ok thanks :-)
<theo> hi all, I currently don't have a device to install the ubuntu touch on, are the apps in emulator the final versions of those apps and are they the only apps available?
<popey> theo: depends which emulator
<popey> theo: the armhf emulator which is s  l  o  w  shows what's actually available on devices
<popey> theo: the X86 emulator is nice and zippy but we don't have many x86 compiled binaries in the store
<theo> ahh I have only run the x86
<theo> I will give the armhf a try. thanks for that
<jdstrand> beuno: I looked at songkick and commented that it is ok to approve, but I don't see where I can actually 'this is ok'
<jdstrand> beuno: I apparently can only 'Add new comment'
<jdstrand> beuno: I took care of vimeo and soundcloud (they were updated applications)
<jdstrand> beuno: I guess maybe because songkick is a new click it isn't letting me approve it?
<beuno> jdstrand, thanks
<beuno> let me look
<jdstrand> I'm looking at 'Tasks' too, but looks like I'll have the same issue
<beuno> jdstrand, you don't have an approve button at the bottom of this?  https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/1193/review/
<beuno> (I can approve, just want to check)
<jdstrand> meh, I do. sorry I didn't see it
<beuno> np
<jdstrand> (approved)
<beuno> found redflagged fields (needs human review): read_path
<beuno> Task is different
<jdstrand> yes
<jdstrand> I am looking at it now
 * beuno doesn't review clicks with scary wording
<jdstrand> hehe
<jdstrand> that's fine :)
<jdstrand> beuno: I think you'll want to pull the latest click-reviewers-tools for bug #1392133, which I just committed a fix for
<ubot5> bug 1392133 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "Click review complains about internationalized ini files for scopes" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1392133
<beuno> jdstrand, ack, will get on that tomorrow morning
<beuno> pindonga, ^^
<jdstrand> beuno: fyi, the other one is not needed due to a pending landing
<jdstrand> beuno: (read_path on tasks)
<jdstrand> I commented
<beuno> jdstrand, pending landing in the sdk?
<jdstrand> beuno: no, the image. apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu. this is bug 1384286 which is about to land
<ubot5> bug 1384286 in click-reviewers-tools (Ubuntu Vivid) "add directory allowing scopes and apps to share data" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384286
<jdstrand> (there is a click-reviewers-tools component, but that isn't the relevant part I am talking about)
<jdstrand> (I want to add a couple of extra tests)
<beuno> jdstrand, perfect
<beuno> jdstrand, I'm still postponing permanent exceptions per app per manual review test
<beuno> but if it gets too much for you to keep reviewing updates of the same app, let me know
<beuno> I sort of feel it's good to feel the pain and drive us to remove them wherever possible
<beuno> also less work for me, which is always a win
<jdstrand> beuno: I generally feel little pain wrt this. people use the reviewers tools and seem to manage it themselves
<jdstrand> beuno: I'm not ready for per apps permanent exceptions. that is a complex problem for the security tests and cleanliness of the clicks in the store in general
<beuno> jdstrand, I will take no extra work.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-11-18
<ahoneybun> hello all
<dholbach> good morning
<mihir> anybody need Inbox invite let me know i got few :)
<mzanetti> dpm: is there a reason we're using only "com.ubuntu.reminders" and not "com.ubuntu.reminders_reminders" as appid?
<dpm> hi mzanetti, not particularly, no. I think it had the _reminders at some point, and it was removed to work around some issue I can't quite remember. I think it should be ok to re-add it now
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> dpm: probably something with the multiple apps in our click
<dpm> yeah, I can't quite remember
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Entrepreneurship Day! :-D
<kalikiana> hmmm lately system settings keeps freezing and not responding anymore
<kalikiana> it seems related to updates
<kalikiana> (just thinking out loud here since I don't really know what is happening there)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi
<mzanetti> hi mivoligo
<mivoligo> mzanetti: as I'm doing underwater backgrounds now I was thinking about giving up on another 5 levels in some different theme and instead do one more for each theme we have
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I liked the fact that we had one row per level set in the level selector
<mzanetti> mivoligo: but I can't force you to paint yet another theme
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I was thinking about that and we may do 6 levels on one page in level selection
<mivoligo> mzanetti: 2 rows with 3 bigger icons than we have now
<mzanetti> oh, I see
<mzanetti> so each page would have another theme
<mzanetti> sounds good
<mivoligo> yep
<mzanetti> we'd have 5 pages with 6 levels each
<mzanetti> yeah, works for me I guess
<mivoligo> great :)
<popey> you guys gonna make this a paid game? ☻
<popey> you're putting quite a bit of work into it!
<mzanetti> indeed
<mzanetti> hmm... might be worth considering :D
<mivoligo> popey: mzanetti is my hero, so I'm doing that mostly for him ;)
<popey> awwwww
<popey> you guys
<mzanetti> lol
<popey> (get a room)
<mivoligo> seriously though, it really takes a ton of time
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> I guess I've only spend more time on xbmcremote so far
<mzanetti> spent
<mzanetti> oh well, reminders is pretty time consuming too
<mzanetti> the others are pretty much in the range of 5 evenings
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'd tell you how much time I spent on the game but you wouldn't believe me :D
<mzanetti> :(
<mzanetti> I do
<mzanetti> If I imagine I would have to paint all this...
<mzanetti> mivoligo: but we're really close now
<mivoligo> let me check zeegaree
 * mzanetti is not sure he wants to know :D
<mzanetti> we can try to monetize it somehow
<mzanetti> but if I think about ads popping up between levels I start feeling sick
<mivoligo> about 150 work units documented :D
<mzanetti> and a work unit is between 1 hour ad 6 hours I guess
<mivoligo> fortunately not as much, about 25 minutes
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mzanetti> that makes ~80 hours
<mzanetti> I guess I've spent a bit more on it by now
<mivoligo> good to hear that :)
 * kalikiana would be curious what the first monetized game looks like
<kalikiana> maybe system76 ads? :-D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I was afraid you magically produce the game code in no time :D
<mzanetti> kalikiana: lol
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I wish. It wasn't too much in the beginning, but then you came up with all those cool ideas about the different shots, animations, behaviors and everything
<mzanetti> and suddenly it turned into real work :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hehe
<mzanetti> still enjoy it though. although I've been really busy with reminders the last weeks
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I think underground theme will be nicest so far but svg will be few MB each :P
<mzanetti> mivoligo: underground or underwater?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: sorry, underwater
<mzanetti> I'm soo looking forward to that one :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: one more idea before I go shopping
<mzanetti> my gf asked me about it a few days ago, when I showed her the city levels (which I really love btw)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: can we do zoom animation at the level start. From the whole board view to playable area?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yep, great idea
<mivoligo> mzanetti: that way a user will have some imagination what it is what she's looking at
<mzanetti> yeah, definitely +1 from me
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, I'm afk now. Hope to finish the levels in this week
<mzanetti> awesome :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: :) see you arround
<mzanetti> o/
<nik90_> dpm: hey, tsdgeos provided a possible solution to yesterday's MP. However we need to test if it works by first merging to trunk. Shall we merge https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-translation-string/+merge/241980 ?
<mzanetti> kalikiana: heh, I bet that was because of Jussi's mail
<kalikiana> mzanetti: love at first sight ;-)
<popey> nik90_: possible clock bug. have no alarms, set one for every day in a few mins time, wait for it to go of, then go back to clock and it says "No active alarms" yet there's clearly a repeating one when you swipe up...
<popey> nik90_: so should say "Next alarm in 1d" or somesuch.
<nik90_> popey: yeah, the issue there is that the clock app needs to refresh the alarm model when an alarm goes of..but there isn't a method to call in the alarms api
<nik90_> so it is still looking at the old data
<popey> nik90_: do we have a bug for it?
<popey> pmcgowan: ^
<nik90_> popey: yeah I reported the bug but it wasn't considered critical
<nik90_> let me find the bug
<nik90_> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1380559
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1380559 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[API Request] Alarms API should expose a slot Update() to allow app devs to manually refresh the model" [High,In progress]
<popey> pmcgowan: seems bzoltan set in progress a month back..
<popey> thanks nik90_
<dpm> nik90_, reviewed and commented, thanks!
<nik90_> dpm: let's see if launchpad recognizes that gettext comment
<nik90_> thnx for the review
<nik90_> dpm: tsdgeos approved it. Shall I top-approve?
<bzoltan> popey: nik90_: pmcgowan: I have my eyes on that bug, but sadly it does not have the tags on it what could pull it up on the top of the higher priority bugs.
<pmcgowan> bzoltan, it does now :)
<pmcgowan> or will soon
<bzoltan> pmcgowan: thank you :)
<nik90_> yay
<nik90_> popey: this will require a fix to land in the clock app as well, to make use of the refresh() function when an alarm has gone off.
<popey> ok
<bzoltan> pmcgowan: popey: nik90_: note that this bug actually has a fix what consists of two seprate MRs, these MRs need to be reviewed and integrated.
<nik90_> bzoltan: 2 MRs?
<bzoltan> nik90_: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/expose-alarmmodel-reset/+merge/238802
<bzoltan> nik90_: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/alarm-data-adaptation/+merge/237611
<nik90_> bzoltan: hmm, the 2nd MP is a massive code change though
<bzoltan> nik90_: yes,  it is not a light one
<bzoltan> nik90_:  but I just agreed with zsombi that this issue is th enext in queue
<nik90_> bzoltan: cool,
<zsombi> nik90_: so, I'll bother you allot for testing :)
<zsombi> nik90_: perhaps we'll have to touch teh app :/
<nik90_> zsombi: touch the app? I realise this would require some subtle code changes in the clock app
<zsombi> nik90_: yes... the async update might suffer updates, but I'll let U know if we have to
<nik90_> zsombi: ok
<zsombi> kalikiana: no API change!!... seems the API checker doesn't see it
<kalikiana> zsombi: there is. you no longer have the signal in the subclass
<zsombi> kalikiana: make check passed teh API check...
<kalikiana> zsombi: !?
<kalikiana> I saw it fail
<zsombi> kalikiana: so where would I have it then?
<zsombi> heh?
<kalikiana> zsombi: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-utopic-armhf-ci/1060/console
<zsombi> kalikiana: I see it... wth??!
<zsombi> kalikiana: then why make check pass????
<kalikiana> hmmm
<kalikiana> well, you see that it fails there. not sure why it would pass for you
<zsombi> zbenjamin: kalikiana: t1mp: did anyone of you change the make check recently?
<zsombi> the API check used to be executed before the tst_alarm...
<kalikiana> zsombi: in my clean-up branch I moved it up into the tests.pro because it was wrongly executed twice before
<kalikiana> so it was actually run for unit and again for unit_x11 before
<zsombi> kalikiana: do we have a way to execute that script separately?
<kalikiana> zsombi: sure. just do ./tests/qmlapicheck.sh .
<zsombi> kalikiana: like tests/qmlapicheck.sh used to work previously
<kalikiana> (the argument is new, so cmake can use a different build folder)
<zsombi> kalikiana: but it got broken at some point...
<kalikiana> I guess we could add a default of some sort for the build folder if the argument is too annoying
<kalikiana> just for cmake it can be any folder
<zsombi> kalikiana: ah, right! thx!!
<kalikiana> (come to think of it… zbenjamin, what's with the cmake branch? :-P)
<zsombi> I can see the signals missing now... but tbh, why there were two signals there??
<zsombi> kalikiana: the branch is up to date
<kalikiana> that I don't know… ask the qt type system :-P
<kalikiana> cool, checking
<zsombi> nik90_: bzoltan: now, Alarm MRs!
<kalikiana> zsombi: niiice
<zsombi> :P
<kalikiana> also, I'll have a present for you in a minute. I'm sure you'll like it
<zbenjamin> kalikiana: the cmake branch is sitting around atm... i need to sync with trunk again
<kalikiana> zbenjamin: I see it every time I make a merge request, teasing me :-P
<kalikiana> zsombi: check this out https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/runUnitTestsWithLauncher/+merge/242073
<kalikiana> idea taken from unity8
<zsombi> kalikiana: ok... I am a bit tired but I don't see the point...
<kalikiana> zsombi: try running qmlscene tst_dialer.qml :-)
<kalikiana> you'll notice it doesn't work
<zsombi> kalikiana: ah!
<kalikiana> I was looking for a way around this to figure out the failures in the cursor branch
<zsombi> oh, super cool!!!!!
<zsombi> kalikiana: U made my day!!!
<kalikiana> so now I can see the same things the test can see
<kalikiana> zsombi: :-D
<zsombi> kalikiana: I woke up @4am...
<kalikiana> oh
<kalikiana> I see why you're tired
<kalikiana> you feel like leo when he used to attend out meetings I bet :-D
<kalikiana> *our
<zsombi> yeah... Iand I'll have an app rotation meeting in 10 mins...
<kalikiana> :-|
<zsombi> which reminds me to get a cup of tee
<zsombi> kalikiana: this MR is a super cool one!!! dude, I just love it!!!!
<kalikiana> zsombi: I found one little thing to add there, don't h it yet, please
<kalikiana> it doesn't handle windowShown
<zsombi> kalikiana: ouh, just did
<kalikiana> so it can give an annoying warning message
<kalikiana> oh well, if it goes on I'll make another one :-P
<zsombi> kalikiana: just rolled back
<zsombi> kalikiana: anyway autolanding will take it only after CI ends its job
<kalikiana> zsombi: rolled back like this? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ
<kalikiana> hmmm I wonder if I could actually have some kind of test case for this new feature
<kalikiana> maybe a simple ap test that aborts if it warns
<dpm> davidcalle, mhall119, could we add a tutorials section to http://developer.ubuntu.com/web/, so that we can publish http://developer.ubuntu.com/web/web-app-tutorial/ under it?
<dpm> I just realized that the tutorial is not linked to anywhere on the site
<davidcalle> dpm, it is, in the left menu :p But sure, doing that in a moment.
<dpm> davidcalle, oh, I see it now, I was just trying to find the tutorials tab
<beuno> jdstrand, dholbach, review scripts rolled out
<dholbach> beuno, rock on
<jdstrand> beuno: thanks!
<mhall119> dpm: that's fine by me
<zsombi> nik90_: dude
<zsombi> nik90_: can you run the clock app locally?
<zsombi> nik90_: on desktop I mean?
<nik90_> zsombi: 14.10?
<zsombi> nik90_: yes
<nik90_> zsombi: yeah
<zsombi> The crashed program seems to use third-party or local libraries:
<zsombi> /mnt/hgfs/work/core-apps/build-ubuntu-clock-app-Desktop-Default/backend/GeoLocation/libgeolocation.so
<zsombi> /mnt/hgfs/work/core-apps/build-ubuntu-clock-app-Desktop-Default/backend/Timezone/libtimezone.so
<zsombi> /mnt/hgfs/work/core-apps/build-ubuntu-clock-app-Desktop-Default/backend/DateTime/libdatetime.so
<zsombi> nik90_: I get this:
<nik90_> zsombi: how did you run it?
<zsombi> nik90_: from QtC
<nik90_> you need to pass the libraries while running qmlscene
<zsombi> nik90_: ehh...
<zsombi> nik90_: how you run it from QtC?
<nik90_> zsombi: hmm, I am running 14.10 on lxc, and I can open it via Qtc by just pressing the green button
<zsombi> nik90_: same did here, opened the cmake project, built, and tried running it...
<nik90_> zsombi: let me update my system and try it
<zsombi> nik90_: do you remember what was the issue with the branch? I cannot find any logs in the branch, but remember you saw an issue with...
<nik90_> zsombi: I vaguely remember that I wasn't able to disable alarms.
<zsombi> nik90_: yeah... and for that I need to get your app running on desktop :(
<nik90_> zsombi: can you run via qmlscene
 * t1mp break, bbl
<nik90_> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-clock-app
<nik90_> cd ubuntu-clock-app
<nik90_> mkdir builddir && cd builddir
<nik90_> cmake .. && make
<nik90_> qmlscene ../app/ubuntu-clock-app.qml -I backend/
<t1mp> wrong channel :)
<zsombi> nik90_: uhh...
<zsombi> nik90_: QtC places all the crap in an upper folder...
<nik90_> strange
<zsombi> nik90_: ok, did it like that, core dumped, cannot find module configuration file
<zsombi> nik90_: huh? Ubuntu Platform API sais that to me!
<nik90_> QGeoclueMaster error creating GeoclueMasterClient.
<nik90_> Geoclue error: The name org.freedesktop.Geoclue.Master was not provided by any .service files
<nik90_> That's the only warning message that I get
<nik90_> for some reason my lxc container broke :/ I don't have 14.10 for now.
 * nik90_ brb
<mihir> hey popey
<mihir> hey nik90_ you got some time for testing MPs ?
<taiebot> Hi guys i am hitting bugs with the new music app. New music app does not seem to show songs in album view properly. I do not know why but there is one song which is showing in the wrong album. And all the various artists albums do not have any song in them. Does anyone notice the same?
<ahayzen> taiebot, sounds possible the way various artists/albums works with mediascanner2 is a bit fuggerly at the moment
<ahayzen> taiebot, what happens if you go Artist->Album->Song does that have the same result? (just so i can compare)
<taiebot> Do you want a bug for this?
<taiebot> It is the same zero songs. while they are displayed in songs
<ahayzen> taiebot, maybe let me check there isn't something already
<ahayzen> taiebot, bug 1377510 ?
<ubot5> bug 1377510 in Ubuntu Music App "[music] Soundtracks and other "Various Artists" album types are not well supported in the Albums tab" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377510
<ahayzen> ...but i thought we tweaked this
<taiebot> Mmmh its not really the same. Now various artists albums have a different category with a "weird" icon. And if you go to the album view it says 0 songs. In the artist view you can though launch the music while not in the album view as there is 0 songs
<ahayzen> ugh :/ taiebot are you able to take some screenshots so i can see what has happened?
<taiebot> No probs.
<taiebot> Ok various artist view http://tinyurl.com/oqqtlgc here i can launch music and here the view inside the albums http://tinyurl.com/olwoj4u the three albums in the various artist view do not have songs in them so i suppose its related to this.
<ahayzen> interesting
<taiebot> New bug?
<taiebot> Someone should confirm though..
<ahayzen> taiebot, probably if you could attach your database file, screenshots
<taiebot> whats the path of the database location?
<ahayzen> taiebot, the database file is at .... ~/.local/share/com.ubuntu.music/Databases/
<ahayzen> taiebot, you'll probably just want to zip up that folder as there can be multiple
<ahayzen> taiebot, also the files affected would you be able to detail what the album/artist is from nautilus/something on the desktop as well (just to check)
<taiebot> Sorry would like the path of the albums which are affected?
<ahayzen> taiebot, no i was just thinking if the actual files which *should* be appearing if knowing what nautilus thinks the artist/album of them is would help
<ahayzen> taiebot, ah damn even the database file won't give you much as nothing is in there anymore :/
<taiebot> They do appear in songs so they are correctly recognised.
<ahayzen> yeah but it is the filtering that is failing
<ahayzen> taiebot, maybe attaching one of the actual music files which should be appearing to the bug may help
<taiebot> No problem
<ahayzen> taiebot, as then we can put it on our device :)
<taiebot> Will give you some nice jazz then..
<ahayzen> taiebot, victor thinks that bug 1377510 could be related but you can do a separate bug for now and we'll merge them if needed
<ubot5> bug 1377510 in Ubuntu Music App "[music] Soundtracks and other "Various Artists" album types are not well supported in the Albums tab" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377510
<taiebot> Yeah the tittle look quite the same
<taiebot> I could maybe add a file on the bug
<ahayzen> taiebot, which ever you feel is more appropriate
<ahayzen> taiebot, separate bug or extending the current is fine by me...a separate bug may be slightly better as we aren't sure if it is the same issue
<taiebot> Would still one file show as various artist?
<ahayzen> should do
<ahayzen> as it is the actual artist metadata that says "various artist" IIRC
<ahayzen> unless ms2 is being cleaver..
<taiebot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1393907
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1393907 in Ubuntu Music App "No songs displayed in the album view of albums corresponding to the various artist group" [Undecided,New]
<ahayzen> taiebot, thanks i'll let you know if we need another file from the same album...
<ahayzen> taiebot, or maybe you should just attach one anyway
<ahayzen> taiebot, i'll check it out tonight or victor will get to it before me lol
<taiebot> Should that kind of bug be private as there is Copyrighted material on it ?
<ahayzen> taiebot, eh we've done it before... but maybe? popey ^^ what should we do about attaching copyrighted material to lp bugs?
<popey> we don't, generally
<ahayzen> heh a few of our bugs have a few mp3s etc on them
<ahayzen> popey, should we just remove the attachments once the bug is confirmed or something? or should we not do it in the first place?
<popey> ideally not do it in the first place.
<ahayzen> ok :/
<popey> it puts us at risk of lawyers being all lawyery
<ahayzen> heh
<popey> I can't stop people privately sharing files though
<ahayzen> good point
<ahayzen> taiebot, maybe it is best if you email me and victor with 2 of the files from the album
<ahayzen> taiebot, and then remove them from the bug
<taiebot> They are on the bug i can live them for an hour and delete them
<ahayzen> taiebot, cool i'll download them and delete them after :)
<taiebot> sorry leave them
<ahayzen> taiebot, i've got them ... i'm not sure if i can delete someone elses attachments so you may have todo that
<ahayzen> taiebot, oh no i've found it
<ahayzen> taiebot, done thanks :) one of us will get round to that tonight hopefully
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-11-19
<jeamesv> Hi. I am having an issue removing "cat:" from my devices. I don't know what the "cat:" is/means. Any help thanks!
<Mirv> morning
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Have A Bad Day Day! :-D
<zsombi> nik90_: pingorius
<nik90_> zsombi: pong (from phone)
<zsombi> nik90_: I still cannot launch your app in Utopic desktop
<zsombi> nik90_: however I made a small test app
<zsombi> nik90_: and don't bother with the app launching, I just realized I have Qt 5.3.2
<zsombi> nik90_: so most probably that's the issue
<zsombi> nik90_: so, question: do you remember what backend were you using when you got the disabling problem? EDS or memory?
<zsombi> nik90_: I found one issue with the latest, but still doesn't disable the alarms, will keep checking.
<nik90_> Ah
<nik90_> zsombi: I tried the eds backend
<nik90_> I tried the memory back end as well if I vaugely remember...at the end we concluded that the clock app switch code needs to be fixed
<nik90_> n zsombi the alarm not being disabled is a regression on the phone at the moment
<nik90_> zsombi: indicator date time isn't patched yet to recognise the special tag we decided to use.
<zsombi> nik90_: the alarm disabling seem to have issues still, and not the ones I have tests for...
<zsombi> nik90_: but the regression you mean the branch I gave you, right?
<zsombi> nik90_: or is a different one?
<nik90_> zsombi: no it is present in the rtm images now and is a different issue.
<nik90_> zsombi: although your branch also had trouble disabling alarms when we last checked
<zsombi> nik90_: but not ion teh alarm API, right?
<nik90_> So 2 separate issues
<zsombi> nik90_: the branch I gave you, the one I'm working now has, I know, I am fixing that
<nik90_> Okay
<beuno> dholbach, hi!
<dholbach> hey beuno
<dholbach> how's life over there?
<beuno> dholbach, I finished filling the pool with water yesterday, so not too bad I guess
<beuno> you?
<dholbach> nice :)
<dholbach> doing well, thanks
<beuno> dholbach, I've been seeing more and more people take to mailing lists and g+ as they hit some review scripts failures
<beuno> and I see that a lot of failing tests don't have askubuntu links on them
<beuno> I guess because we continue to grow tests  :)
<beuno> dholbach, do you think you could sneak in some time to fill that out a bit more?
<dholbach> beuno, I'll have a chat with the guys
<beuno> \o/
<beuno> thank you
<ahayzen> Hi, so over the past few boot on my mako i've noticed that either i don't get the 'Adjust brightness automatically' option in the power indicator or i have half of the scopes missing, has anyone else seen this behaviour (i always seem to get one working but not the other)?
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119: do you get "Error establishing a database connection" too on developer.u.c?
<dholbach> ah no... seems it was just intermittent
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119: do you know what http://developer.ubuntu.com/web-app-tutorial/ was supposed to be about?
<dpm> dholbach, it's the web apps tutorial. Hm, it seems it appears in the site's header now
<dpm> let me see if I can fix it
<dholbach> dpm, ok... I just noticed the page because I replaced "128x128" with "256x256" (for icons) everywhere (as that's what myapps uses now)
<dpm> dholbach, ok, fixed, thanks for the heads up!
<dholbach> ok cool
<zsombi> nik90_: bingo!!! :)
<nik90_> zsombi: you solved the issue?
<zsombi> nik90_: I found the problem...
<nik90_> cool
<zsombi> nik90_: in your app, you use model.enabled = checked
<zsombi> nik90_: then mode.save()
<zsombi> nik90_: the problem is that you/I used model
<zsombi> nik90_: that will fetch the unmodified model data!
<nik90_> zsombi: mode.save() or model.save()
<zsombi> nik90_: each time you're trying to dereference model, the QAbstractItemModel will call the model to get the role...
<zsombi> nik90_: model, sorry
<zsombi> nik90_: so, that role fetch will always return you the unmodified data, so after model.enabled = false, you will still have print(model.enabled) printing true!
<zsombi> nik90_: solution: var alarmData = model
<nik90_> ah ok
<zsombi> nik90_: and use alarmData whenever you wanna change something on the alarm
<zsombi> nik90_: you must do this wherever you have changes on the "model" role!
<zsombi> nik90_: mea culpa, I should have known this when I wrote the sample app...
<nik90_> zsombi: do I need your sdk branch to land before doing this change?
<zsombi> nik90_: nope, you can do it on your own, before my branch(es) land
<nik90_> ack
<zsombi> nik90_: I thought these roles are handled like the context properties, but no, they are not...
<zsombi> nik90_: so each time you use a model role name in your ListView or other model based lists, those will land in QAbstractItemModel::data() calls!
<zsombi> nik90_: but noone sais that anywhere in the docs...
<nik90_> ok
<nik90_> zsombi: ok, so where I need to *get* data I use model.propertyName ...and when I want to change the data, then I do var alarmData = model and then alarmData.enabled = true/false or whatever
<nik90_> s/where/whenever
<zsombi> nik90_: right
<zsombi> nik90_: also alarmData.save()!!!
<nik90_> yeah
<nik90_> zsombi: after going through my alarm list delegate file, the only change I had to do was http://paste.ubuntu.com/9097197/. There was no other place where I did model.propertyName = someValue.
<zsombi> nik90_: yes, but that was enough to not to disable the alarm :)
<nik90_> zsombi: :)
<zsombi> kalikiana: nik90_: ok, https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/alarm-data-adaptation/+merge/237611 is up to date now
<zsombi> kalikiana: as you were reviewing all previous alarm code, would you mind looking at? thx!!
<nik90_> zsombi: looking at your sample app, the switch code looks much simpler. For clock, we had to worry about looping issues and so on and as a result looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/9097288/. Can I simplify it?
<zsombi> nik90_: yes, you can, and perhaps the problem there was the same model role issue...
<zsombi> nik90_: hope the simplified will work
<zsombi> nik90_: can you help me? can you reproduce this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1336806
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1336806 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "qmlscene crashed with SIGSEGV in UCAlarmModel::clear()" [Medium,Triaged]
<nik90_> sure
<kalikiana> zsombi: aye
<zsombi> kalikiana: thx, pretty big one, almost same amount of code goes out as comes in :D
<nik90_> zsombi: I cannot reproduce the crash on my 14.10 lxc container. I am using the memory manager by default.
<zsombi> kalikiana: but I had to do this in order to support properly the model actions
<zsombi> nik90_: I was afraid to hear that :)
<zsombi> nik90_: thx!!!
<nik90_> zsombi: do you remember when mzanetti fixed the alarm crashes with a simple fix. May be this bug was reported *before* that fix landed?
<zsombi> nik90_: aaah, indeed, as I don't have the clear() func anymore :D
<nik90_> zsombi: :) So i get the bug is invalid
<nik90_> s/get/guess
<zsombi> nik90_: yep, smells like
<nik90_> zsombi: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-model-usage/+merge/242221
<nik90_> zsombi: I made the usage of model consistent in alarm delegate and fixed the above issue
<zsombi> nik90_: the date, message, type and others were good as they were, as those are also roles, model is a role which gives access to the slots/ivokables of the Alarm type, so no need to get those changed
<nik90_> zsombi: oh yes,
<nik90_> zsombi: reverted
<nik90_> zsombi: why do we refer to enabled as model.enabled though? It is not a slot/invokable
<zsombi> nik90_: good question :)
<zsombi> nik90_: oh, yes, because teh CheckBox also has enabled property
<zsombi> nik90_: so enabled would use that
<nik90_> ah...that makes sense
<zsombi> nik90_: MR looks good :)
<nik90_> zsombi: can you approve. I can then top-approve when I get the permission to land this in trunk.
<zsombi> nik90_: done :)
<nik90_> zsombi: cool, thnx. I will look into the switch code simplification tonight
 * zsombi eod
<dholbach> beuno, do we know what the most failing tests are? :)
 * dholbach crosses fingers and hopes we store that in the database somewhere
<dholbach> oops
<dholbach> beuno, did you respond? :)
<popey> he didnt dholbach
<dholbach> ok, thanks
<popey> <beuno> When that holbach comes back, tell him I owe him beer
<popey> He may or may not have said that.
<popey> :D
 * dholbach hugs popey
<beuno> dholbach, I always owe you a beer
<beuno> dholbach, the most common complains come from the ones that have "manual review"
<beuno> and people don't understand why or what to do
<dholbach> right......
<dholbach> I was just wondering if we had a list of most common issues in database
<beuno> dholbach, we don't currently record that at that level
<beuno> sorry
<beuno> I'll add that to my list, it'll be useful in the future
<dholbach> yes
 * dholbach hugs beuno
<seb128> nik90_, popey, is that known that the calendar app stopped showing all day events?
<seb128> well in the day/week views at least
<popey> s/nik90_/mihir/
<kalikiana> t1mp: are you still there? I'm  wondering if I'm looking at a ListItem.Standard regression. removing without confirmRemoval doesn't work
<seb128> popey, nik90_, mihir, ups, sorry for pinging the wrong people ;-)
<mihir> seb128: no issues.
<nik90_> seb128: no worries, although when I saw the latest screenshots of calendar app, it was still there
<popey> seb128: there's a bunch of in-flight design changes in calendar right now.
<seb128> well, I've a patch pilot day today, which is listed in the agenda view
<seb128> but not in the calendar
<seb128> well, not in the week/day calendar views I mean
<seb128> but the event is there, my phone ring as a reminder and it's listed in the agenda view
<popey> gotcha
<popey> will take a look
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> seems like it's not know in any case, and that I should open a bug about it ;-)
<popey> sure, feel free
<popey> ☻
<popey> renatu: bfiller: i did a clean install, added google accounts and then installed calendar, then switched on calendar sync in online accounts, but got no sync-monitor popup.. and i see no events
<popey> (nothing in calendar, nothing in indicator)
<mihir> seb128: sorry i escaped your message without reading previous message.
<mihir> seb128: here is new Day View / Weekview (WIP) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Mw1_oJdAp4
<seb128> mihir, no worry, I opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1394284
<mihir> seb128: here is new way for New event (WIP) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMZVKEpGFJY&feature=youtu.be
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1394284 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Day event not listed in day/week views" [Undecided,New]
<ahayzen> dpm, ping
<bfiller> popey: mind attaching your sync-monitor.log to the previous bug
<popey> k
<seb128> mihir, nice work there! :-)
<mihir> seb128: :) both MP is in WIP as of now will land soon \m/
<seb128> :-)
<bfiller> popey: if you toggle calendar sync switch does the sync occur then?
<popey> bfiller: updated bug 1393433
<ubot5> bug 1393433 in sync-monitor (Ubuntu RTM) "Sync-monitor didn't sync contacts" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1393433
<popey> seb128: feel free to review them ㋛
<popey> bfiller: what? switch off and on again?
<bfiller> popey: yes
<popey> k
<bfiller> the calendar sync switch in accounts
<popey> still no popup
<bfiller> shit
<popey> sorry ☹
<bfiller> popey, renatu : looks like same errors in the log as last time "Failed to create session" for Calendar sync. Contact sync seemed to work ok, correct?
<popey> yes
<bfiller> popey: did you switch on contact and calendar sync at the same time after installing the calendar app? or did you switch on contacts sync before installing calendar app?
<popey> the latter
<popey> i only just installed calendar, then switched on calendar sync
<bfiller> ok
<popey> but I flashed the phone and turned on contact sync some hours ago
<bfiller> trying to repro, without wiping my phone
<bfiller> popey: did you launch calendar before switching on the sync setting?
<popey> uh, yes.
<bfiller> popey: just worked for me doing exact same steps (:
<popey> dammit
<bfiller> popey: do you have any logs in .cache/syncevolution/*calendar*?
<bfiller> popey: if so those would be helpful
<popey> yes, i see logs
<kalikiana> t1mp: please check this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1394295
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1394295 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Swipe to remove is racy, 50% nothing happens (without confirmRemoval)" [Critical,New]
<dpm> hi ahayzen, sorry for the late pong
<ahayzen> dpm, no worries i was going to ask if we needed to switch the development focus of the translations from utopic to remix...i hit the big red button and nothing seems to have broken
<ahayzen> ...as we changed our code development focus to remix as well
<dpm> ahayzen, yep, looking at the translations page, it looks good. We should start talking of probably renaming the remix branch to trunk at some point, too
<ahayzen> dpm, well if you branch lp:music-app it actually branches remix i think it is all ok now?
<ahayzen> dpm, the only trace of the word remix left is the series name
<dpm> ahayzen, yeah, that works well. I was just thinking of that - to rename both series at some point
<ahayzen> maybe although we'll probably be onto the next series soon lol :)
<popey> Music Remix, Remix.
<ahayzen> popey, Music Restructure is maybe next ;)
<ahayzen> popey, but Remix, Remix sounds possible... ;)
<dpm> "Music App Greatest Hits III"
<ahayzen> +1 lol
<ahoneybun> hello all
<zmaj> hello anyone online?
<akiva-thinkpad> zmaj, yep
<akiva-thinkpad> hows it going?
<zmaj> nice you?
<zmaj> apparently I am an Ubuntu app pioneer :D
<akiva-thinkpad> zmaj, wasting time on reddit; save me
<akiva-thinkpad> zmaj, ah I am jealous
<akiva-thinkpad> nice work
<zmaj> I wondered when will they contact me for my t-shirt
<akiva-thinkpad> ping popey -  he's in charge of t-shirts (probably)
<popey> not me, mhall119
<akiva-thinkpad> ah yes; hes really in charge of t-shirts
<akiva-thinkpad> its why Canonical hired him. That and he is a good programmer.
<zmaj> though .click packaging is a blessing... .deb is seriously complicated.
<rpadovani> Discerning Duck is on the store :D
<zmaj> nice
<zmaj> so,just out of curiosity,what are you guys working on at the moment?I am thinking of either making my own web browser or a 4chan webapp...
<zmaj> how would you make a vertical text input field in qml?
<rpadovani> zmaj, you mean that every single char is on a new line?
<zmaj> yep
<zmaj> exacly like that
<rpadovani> zmaj, I dunno if it's the better solution, but you can use a TextArea, set autoSize to true and set the width of the textarea to the width of one char
<rpadovani> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.TextArea
<zmaj> thank you
<ahoneybun> omg akiva-thinkpad
 * ahoneybun pokes mhall119 for his t-shirt as well
<zmaj> @rpadovani :thank you for the help,I think i cracked it...
<ahoneybun> seems ubuntu sdk does not like me using 3d on VM
<rpadovani> zmaj, great, feel free to ask if you need something else :-)
<zmaj> let me copy paste my solution
<zmaj> http://pastebin.com/9cgfcrcC
<rpadovani> zmaj, that's how I implement it if I need it - again, maybe there are better solutions, but not I'm aware of
<zmaj> I am satisfied with it...
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-11-20
<nik90_> rpadovani: hey, can you add support for listview in discerning duck? For instance in duckduckgo, if you search for delft weather, it returns the weather for today and a couple of days
<nik90_> rpadovani: would be nice to see that in the scope as well
<rpadovani> nik90_, unfortunately weather isn't supported yet by DDG api
<rpadovani> https://api.duckduckgo.com/?q=delft%20weather&format=json&pretty=1
<nik90_> rpadovani: ah :/ their website returns it nicely https://duckduckgo.com/?q=delft+weather , but no API
<rpadovani> lot of answer aren't supporter, but they are working on. No ETA unfortunately
<rpadovani> *supported
<nik90_> rpadovani: is there a way to search normal strings? instead of just answers?
<nik90_> as a fallback mechanism
<rpadovani> nik90_, nope :( Or, tbh, you have to do a partership
<rpadovani> I'll ask later
<nik90_> oh
<rpadovani> too soon atm, I need to have something better - but I'm working with them to have the best possible experience
<nik90_> rpadovani: cool
<rpadovani> nik90_, so, it's supported what here is listed as goodie or fathead https://duck.co/ia
<rpadovani> theorically, because something doesn't work
<nik90_> rpadovani: ah...and you have implemented some of them
<rpadovani> nik90_, actually, like all that api provide are displayed somehow - I miss related search. But I want to create custom categories for some results, like show the color when you look for it
<nik90_> rpadovani: do you have a link to the public API that you are using for instant answers?
<rpadovani> nik90_, https://api.duckduckgo.com/api but the documentation is poor, and something is missing - I already reported that
<nik90_> ack
<ahoneybun> why speeds you be so slow!
<ahoneybun> is anyone else having slow slow download speeds?
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> rpadovani, are you up for the reminders call?
<vitimiti> Hi, I am getting this weird problem I can't fix with my app. The bug is that the for function in FunctionPage.qml should make the function in line 250, taken from an external JS, be repeated for each person you add. But, instead, it works only for the very last person in the list you create. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vitimiti/exchangeticker/trunk/files Bug #1394516 Any ideas to fix this recursive function not working?
<ubot5> bug 1394516 in ExchangeTicker "The function that should create a component for each person after the calculate button is clicked does not work" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1394516
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Use Less Stuff Day! :D
<vitimiti> Morning, JamesTait
<JamesTait> vitimiti, o/
<vitimiti> Would you be able to help me with this bug I'm trying to fix in my app? Bug #1394516 <- The function just creates an item for the last person you create in the FunctionpPage.qml instead of creating one for each
<ubot5> bug 1394516 in ExchangeTicker "The function that should create a component for each person after the calculate button is clicked does not work" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1394516
<vitimiti> JamesTait, ^
<rpadovani> dpm, sorry for the late, but I woke up like 15 minutes before the meeting saying 'Where am I? And mainly, why that fucking alarm rings so early in the morning? ":D
<dpm> hahaha
<rpadovani> now, it's time for breakfast, see you later o/
<JamesTait> vitimiti, can I hide behind my cloak of "I only know server-side stuff"?
<vitimiti> JamesTait, well, yes
<JamesTait> vitimiti, my saving roll is to suggest someone who might be able to help with client-side stuff.  dpm might be in a better position to point you in the right direction, though - I'm not familiar with QML and horribly out of touch with who is, lately.
<vitimiti> He seems busy now, I'll ask in another moment
<zmaj> hello
<JamesTait> vitimiti, I suspect alecu might be able to help you, or know who can, but he won't be around for a little while yet.
<zmaj> I am on the app pioneer list but I was still not contacted for a shirt...
<zmaj> I really want it :)
<popey> zmaj: I'll bring it up at my meeting with Michael later today (he's in the US so asleep right now)
<zmaj> ok thx...
<zmaj> and I will continue to make Apps :D
<zmaj> what are the usual reasons when the touch emulator does not want to boot?
<karni> kalikiana: how can I read a string value from u1db with a default value in case it was not set previously?
<karni> anyone familiar with u1db might now
<kalikiana> karni: can you be more specific?
<kalikiana> you can have a document with 'defaults' set even though it doesn't exist in the db yet
<karni> kalikiana: suppose I created the u1db document already. I have an upgrade to an app. I need a new property, that I haven't used before. say, settings.content.foo - I would want that to return "" if foo was not set earlier
<karni> kalikiana: other than checking if (typeof settings.content.foo == 'undefiend') ? ....
<karni> say: property string foo: (typeof settings.content.foo == 'undefined') ? "" : settings.content.foo
<karni> kalikiana: is the defaults document re-read for properties that have not been defined there before, if they're added in the source after the u1db document was created? i.e. v1 of app, I have 3 defaults. v2 of the app, I need one more default value.
<karni> if I add it, would it just work, or it only initializes once with the "default value set"?
<kalikiana> karni: the defaults is always what the currently running version sets, and never written to the database
<kalikiana> but
<kalikiana> it doesn't "merge" with existing documents
<kalikiana> so an old doc will not get new values automatically
<karni> right, that was exactly my question. is there something like .get(key, default) method?
<kalikiana> nope… these are just straight js objects (qml variants)
<kalikiana> short of hasOwnProperty
<liuxg> nik90_, ping
<kalikiana> karni: I'm thinking potentially (as an enhancement) absent values could be supplemented from defaults (and you could emulate this in your app if it makes things easier), though I'm concerned about other cases like removing values
<karni> kalikiana: while I think new default values (when values are absent from the document) could be initialized from the defaults, I would not care about removals (that is, the code should handle if a property that was there before has been deprecated)
<kalikiana> karni: can you file a feature request? it probably makes sense this way; and it can be said explicitly in the docs
<karni> kalikiana: okay. in a form of a wishlist bug, right? (not a blueprint ;) )
<kalikiana> yes :-D
<karni> kalikiana: https://bugs.launchpad.net/u1db-qt/+bug/1394547
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1394547 in U1DB Qt/ QML "Make use of newly added key value pairs from the defaults" [Wishlist,New]
<kalikiana> karni: thanks!
<karni> yw!
<gventuri> nik90_: I installed the ucs, how do I preview the radial bottom edge on my phone?
<nik90_> gventuri: well ucs is more geared towards developers using that component in their app. What I could do is create a sample app with that component and send you the click.
<gventuri> nik90_: it would be awesome to have a component gallery app
<gventuri> where you can browse different components
<nik90_> gventuri: there is a component gallery but it does converge on the phone yet properly.
<nik90_> I am fixing that at the moment.
<gventuri> nik90_: yes I have that installed
<nik90_> liuxg: can I get back to you in an hour? Going out now.
<nik90_> gventuri: I will make it as easy as possible tonight. You will get a click in the next hour or so :)
<gventuri> nik90_: looking forward to it!
<gventuri> nik90_: love the radia menu
<gventuri> nik90_: we have been experimenting with arcs as well
<nik90_> Yay :)
<gventuri> nik90_: think about it
<gventuri> nik90_: I can show you a few wireframes
<nik90_> gventuri: that would be awesome..I will be back in an hour
 * nik90_ bbl
<alecu> vitimiti: line 27 here looks weird: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vitimiti/exchangeticker/trunk/view/head:/ExchangeFunctions.js#L27
<vitimiti> alecu, that's the file that will be created, I make it with the createQmlObject instead of the createComponent. I have it in a single line so as to be able to read it more easily than with using the plus to make it several lines
<alecu> vitimiti: why are you creating an object like that? what should addData do?
<vitimiti> alecu, it gets the data that is passed in the FunctionPage and gives a person data with a button that will (not yet done) delete it if you click on it. It is supposed to be done several times and add one after another as the for loop in the FunctionPage.qml works, but it only seems to work for the last person added instead of all of them
<alecu> vitimiti: I think creating a new QML object is not the right way to do a list of very similar objects
<vitimiti> alecu, I was trying to use a ListItem.Empty that had the removable property set to true, but I couldn't get that working
<alecu> vitimiti: my suggestion is that you find some app or qml sample that does a similar thing to what you want to do, and then take that as inspiration.
<vitimiti> alecu, thanks
<alecu> vitimiti: the "dynamiclist" example here seems to be similar to what you want to achieve: https://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.7/declarative-modelviews-listview.html
<vitimiti> alecu, that's very helpful, I couldn't find that example myself
<alecu> dpm, dholbach: it seems our sdk docs don't have an example or tutorial on how to properly do qml lists... I wonder if there's a site with recipes on how to do such a thing... :-)
<dpm> alecu, wait, that sounds familiar... :)
 * dpm has spent some spare cycles setting up  ubuntusnippets
<dpm> lately
<dpm> but no demo yet
<mhall119> zmaj: I'll be processing the last batch of t-shirts in the next week or so
<nik90_> liuxg: pong
<nik90_> gventuri: I added a sample app click package to the dropbox folder.
<renatu> popey, hi, I have a fix for bug #1393433, could you test it, please
<ubot5> bug 1393433 in sync-monitor (Ubuntu) "Sync-monitor didn't sync contacts" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1393433
<renatu> https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/sync-monitor/fix-1393433/+merge/242249
 * popey looks
<popey> renatu: kk
<popey> renatu: do you have an armhf deb handy?
<popey> if not I can make one
<renatu> popey, you can use the package created by jenkins: http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/sync-monitor-vivid-armhf-ci/5/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip
<popey> perfect, thanks
<vitimiti> alecu, I fixed my problem, even if I've come with another one (and hope the last one) before I will make it available with the click packages
<gventuri> nik90_: cool
<bfiller> popey: I reopened a few bugs for calendar app, the one I described yesterday is here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1311165
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1311165 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "timezone incorrectly modified when editing/creating google calendar event" [High,Confirmed]
<popey> thanks bfiller
<bfiller> popey: not sure if its' a calendar app bug or backend issue, renatu please take a look
<bfiller> popey: also re-opened these https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1311111 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1311133
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1311111 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Event Name field is obscured by OSK" [High,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1311133 in Ubuntu Calendar App "default start/end times for new event should be changed" [High,Confirmed]
<popey> awesome, thanks.
<mihir> hi bfiller
<bfiller> mihir: hello
<liuxg> nik90_, thank you. I just wanted to check it with you which is the best video recorder. I saw one of your videos on the developers website. it was a good one. popey told me vokoscreen.
<mihir> bfiller: I'll need to check myself because we have fixed this bug in eds and I am not sure about whether it is there in RTM or not.
<popey> mihir: can you take a look at those?
<popey> mihir: bfiller reproduced them
<mihir> popey: sure i'll do that.
<mihir> popey: i tested with the packages which were there on renatu 's MP.
<bfiller> mihir: I am actually testing on vivid-proposed, I can re confirm with rtm but think it's an issue there as well
<mihir> bfiller: okay..
<nik90_> liuxg: I use SimpleScreenRecorder. http://www.maartenbaert.be/simplescreenrecorder/. It is quite powerful and provides presets for different kinds of output sources like youtube, ipod etc..
<nik90_> liuxg: it is just a personal preference. Many people also RecordMyDesktop...
<liuxg> nik90_, that sounds great. thanks for telling me this. I will try to find one which is more suitable to me. Your one is really good.
<nik90_> liuxg: yw, enjoy :D
<popey> yeah, +1 on Simple Screen Recorder here too.
<popey> I flip between kazam/vokoscreen and ssr
<nik90_> I haven't tried vokoscreen...kazam though looks great..might give that a try sometime later
<nik90_> rpadovani: hey, what's your blog url?
<rpadovani> nik90_, blog.rpadovani.com, but I prefer to write code than blogpost :D
<nik90_> rpadovani: :) .. I just need to link your blogpost for something ... surprise
<rpadovani>  /o\
<bfiller> mihir: you are right, it works correctly on rtm with the timezone :) we must not have synced something back to vivid - probably qtorganizer5-eds. I will check
<bfiller> mihir: sorry for the scare
<bfiller> glad to know that is fixed
<ogra_> blame google
<mihir> popey: ^^^
<ogra_> if gcal is involved timezones are always wonky
<mihir> bfiller: wow great  :D so it is not broken
<mihir> ogra_: hahahqah :P
<popey> Brilliant!
<popey> I love it when we fix bug over irc.
<bfiller> confirmed, older version of qtorganizer5-eds in vivid and ubuntu, only ubuntu-rtm got the proper fix
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> that shouldnt happen
<ogra_> vivid needs to have at least the same version as rtm
<bfiller> ogra_: because we landed in rtm first and never landed it in ubuntu I guess. my fault probably
<bfiller> going to request a sync now
<popey> thanks bfiller
<ogra_> yeah, that "rtm first" thing wasnt a good idea ... we had the same issues with a bunch of packages
<bfiller> ogra_: is there a script or something that can be run to compare versions between rtm and vivid to make sure vivid versions are at least equal?
<ogra_> might be that sil has something
<bfiller> would be a good sanity check, guessing there might be others
<ogra_> he recently generated such a list
<renatu> bfiller, mihir, sorry I was in another meeting
<mihir> renatu: no issues
<ogra_> you missed all the fun though
<mihir> renatu: the one thing was if we can use bottomEdge once in Mainview and can be utilize in diff views ?
<mihir> renatu: another thing was, we got bug for vivd :d
<renatu> mihir, I never tried that.
<renatu> mihir, probably you will have problems with PageStack
<mihir> renatu: yes I am having that.
<renatu> mihir, the current bottom edge implementation is a temporary solution until the SDK team has his own implementation
<mihir> renatu: this will be by default in SDK in future?
<mihir> there*
<renatu> mihir, I believe so
<mihir> renatu: okay :)
<nik90_> mzanetti: do you know where I can find the image viewer component which is used in the ubuntu touch store to preview app screenshots? I couldn't find it in unity8 source tree.
 * mzanetti searches
<ogra_> most likely in unity-scope-click or so
 * nik90_ looks in unity-scope-click
<mzanetti> nik90_: I think it's this one: qml/Components/ZoomableImage.qml
<mzanetti> nik90_: here's something a bit similar: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/dronefly/trunk/view/head:/app/components/ImageGallery.qml
<nik90_> mzanetti: I checked out that component, but it doesn't provide that nice animation you see when you click on an app's screenshot
<nik90_> with the fake transparent header
<nik90_> but I guess that's outside the ZoomableImage component code
<mzanetti> nik90_: not sure tbh... that zoom in/out you can steal from dronefly though
<mzanetti> nik90_: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/dronefly/trunk/view/head:/app/components/ImageGallery.qml#L65
<nik90_> mzanetti: yeah, that's what I am looking at the moment :) .. I like to add it as a component in the component store
<mzanetti> I'd also have a color picker for that
<nik90_> that was suggested as well
<mzanetti> nik90_: here's a plain ColorPicker.qml, not dependant on Ubuntu.Components: https://github.com/mzanetti/shine/tree/master/plugin/Hue
<mzanetti> nik90_: and the UbuntuColorPicker.qml in here uses that to make it look like Ubuntu: https://github.com/mzanetti/shine/tree/master/apps/ubuntu/qml
<mzanetti> e.g. wraps it in a UbuntuShape, makes the drag handle an UbuntuShape etc
<nik90_> ok
<mzanetti> you can see a picture of it in the store preview of the "shine" app
 * nik90_ checks
<nik90_> ooh that's nice :)
<mzanetti> UbuntuColorPicker.qml  is the colored one
<mzanetti> UbuntuColorPickerCt.qml is the one below
<mzanetti> that one just selects color temperature, like described here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromaticity
<nik90_> ok
<mihir> nik90_: https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/NewDayView-Final/+merge/242346 there you go
<mihir> it's HUGE one :P
<nik90_> wow
<mihir> nik90_: i'll doing regression testing by this weekend..
<mihir> but your inputs on code reviews would really appreciate.
<nik90_> yeah will do
<gventuri> nik90_: awesome demo, I have a few ideas can we catch up tomorrow?
<nik90_> gventuri: yeah sure
<dholbach> davidcalle, do you think your scopes should be merged into lp:ubuntu-sdk-tutorials?
<davidcalle> dholbach, no reason they couldn't, but we'll have to make sure to fix all the links in various tutorials. Or, not "merges", just duplicating what's in branches into trunk.
<dholbach> davidcalle, I just thought that it'd be nice if folks could check out one branch and have all the examples in there
<dholbach> but yeah, we'd need to fix the links
<nik90_> tsdgeos, dpm: looks like the ignore c-format comment doesn't work on launchpad :/
<tsdgeos> nik90_: what's exactly the problem you have? that people translate 1%d as 1%k and launchpad complains?
<nik90_> tsdgeos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1380248
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1380248 in Ubuntu Clock App "Alarm Settings: "%1m" can't be translatable in the right way" [High,Fix committed]
<davidcalle> dholbach, well I'd prefer not having to edit each tutorial, because each time you save in wordpress, you have to fix all [code] elements (special characters get html parsed) and add a new blank space under images when they are before a title or titles are put to the right of images.
<davidcalle> dholbach, so I'm in favor or copying the content of branches into trunk :)
<dholbach> haha
<nik90_> tsdgeos: actually ignore me, it might have worked
<nik90_> can someone who speaks anything other than english, check if https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot allows you to translate "%1m" where "m" is the minutes
<tsdgeos> nik90_: i see https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot/+pots/ubuntu-clock-app/hu/+translate?memo=20&start=20 has
<tsdgeos> in %1d %2h %3m
<tsdgeos> as
<tsdgeos> %1n, %2ó és %3p múlva
<tsdgeos> so looks good?
<nik90_> yeah that works then :D
<nik90_> woohoo
<tsdgeos> \o/
<dpm> nice work nik90_, tsdgeos
<dpm> I can confirm it works too
<nik90_> yay
<nik90_> I suppose I can wait a few days for the translations to land before requesting a click update in the store
<dholbach> davidcalle, what can I do about http://paste.ubuntu.com/9125915/?
<davidcalle> dholbach, apt-get install cmake-extras should fix that
<pkhaxorz> Trying to find documentation on how to create an indicator applet in C++
<dholbach> davidcalle, it's installed
<pkhaxorz> the python documentation is available, but the C documentation has a broken link
<davidcalle> dholbach, hmm
<dholbach> c'est bizarre ça
<davidcalle> dholbach, you should probably ask pete-woods about that, it's weird. In the meantime, you can build by commenting out line89 in your main cmake
<dholbach> will do, thanks
<ahayzen> popey, ping
<popey> ahayzen: pong
<ahayzen> popey, was a new music app click built today with the new spanish translations?
<popey> lets see
<ahayzen> as QA were asking for that yesterday...it looks like the spanish changes have landed via the auto lp merge
<popey> fginther: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/music-app-click/ what's going on there?
<popey> every hour there#s a failure
<ahayzen> \o/
<fginther> popey, looking
<fginther> F
<ahayzen> popey, something todo with lp:music-app/remix being the focus and renamed to lp:music-app ?
<ahayzen> or just magic :)
<fginther> ahayzen, the problem looks unrelated to that
<ahayzen> cool
<popey> ahayzen: I'll bring it up in the landing meeting in 5 mins
<pindonga> jdstrand, question, is r298 of click-reviewers-tools good for us to push to prod?
<popey> pmcgowan: fyi ^^ we have a new click for music app which _only_ has translation updates (Spanish) from the previous one uploaded to the store...
<ahayzen> popey, cool all that has changed is the translations in the click no code has landed since...i was sortof waiting
<popey> pmcgowan: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/remix/revision/745
<pmcgowan> popey, what new translations were done?
<popey> pmcgowan: spanish.
<popey> and dutch
<pmcgowan> popey, well, whats strings, it seemed already complete?
<pmcgowan> or was it not
<popey> it had missing ones which rvr spotted and filed a bug for
<popey> rev 744 is in the store, 745 contains only those translations.
<pmcgowan> popey, tell me how it will work, if it goes int he store is it automatically into the image?
<popey> pmcgowan: only if we build a new image
<pmcgowan> which we will do
<popey> when do we plan to do that?#
<pmcgowan> as soon as the new oxide and pulse fixes are ready
<pmcgowan> to fix the top blocker we thought we fixed but didnt
<popey> pmcgowan: ok, well I have a click here whch i can test first before store upload, if we can get the okay.
<popey> as it's only translation updates, risk is very low
<pmcgowan> popey, while I agree we need to limit the changes to the one bug to avoid repeat testing, so lets delay until we get another image
<popey> ahayzen: do you have the bug handy?
<ahayzen> popey, yeah two seconds
<ahayzen> popey, bug 1394265
<ubot5> bug 1394265 in Ubuntu Music App "Untranslated strings" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1394265
<popey> pmcgowan: delay until after the next image is built?
<pmcgowan> popey, yes, don't push to store until we are good
<popey> ok, ack
<pmcgowan> thanks
<popey> I will test anyway.
<pmcgowan> indeed
<popey> thanks ahayzen
<ahayzen> popey, let me know if u need anything else from me :)
<popey> thanks
<fginther> popey, latest build passed.
<popey> thanks fginther
<popey> fginther: will that fix stick?
<fginther> popey, it should, but I'll keep an eye on it today in case it doesn't
<popey> thanks
<DS-McGuire> popey, As part of Ubuntu Appreciation Day I just want to say; Thanks!!! \o/
<popey> awww
<popey> thanks DS-McGuire ☻
<DS-McGuire> popey, Not a problem :D
<mihir> hey nik90_ wish you many many happy returns of the day :)
<nik90_> mihir: hey, thnx ;)
<balloons> ajalkane, Letozaf_ is curious about this bug. Is it fixed or ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1385364
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1385364 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Autopilot test for keyboard obscuring textfield" [Undecided,New]
<pindonga> jdstrand, when you have a minute, a small fix for the reviewer scripts: https://code.launchpad.net/~ricardokirkner/click-reviewers-tools/handle-malformed-overrides-data/+merge/242402
<labsin> I get the following when uploading my click app for review:
<labsin> specified unsupported template 'ubuntu-scope-network'
<labsin> Is this wrong? It's from the template
<ahoneybun> mhall119: pop
<ajalkane> balloons: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1385364 it is fixed, the autopilot test is only for making sure no regressions happen
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1385364 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Autopilot test for keyboard obscuring textfield" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-11-21
<popey> Happy birthday nik90_ !
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, do you know if there is a template for writing a scope in go?
<popey> i do not
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90_, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1VcgWvhyV0
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, curses!
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, on the filemanager app, terminal app, etc; did you compile the evernotes into a nice todo list?
<akiva-thinkpad> Or do I have to jump back and go through them?
<zmaj> hi
<axp_> Hi to everyone...
<axp_> where I can submit a screenshot about a mistake on Ubuntu Sotwtare Center ?
<ahoneybun> pretty sure it seems ubuntu-device-flash does not like VM
<dholbach> good morning
<Lichte> greetings
<Lichte> I've been reading about installing the sdk on the website and it says to add a ppa, but when I do a search for software, I see that there is an sdk already in 14.10;  any advice ?
<popey> Lichte: the ppa is more up to date.
<popey> (I think)
<Lichte> :)
<Lichte> or maybe it will be at some point in time
<Lichte> thx popey
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy World Hello Day! :-D
<kalikiana> JamesTait: lemme guess, you go around and say hello to everyone you meet? does it include cats, though?
<kalikiana> or is it a typo and it should be Hello World day and we all write code?
<JamesTait> kalikiana, I think the basic idea is to just greet people, yes. It's a simple thing, but it's frighteningly uncommon in some parts of the world.
<kalikiana> I know it as a self confidence learning technique - you say hello to everyone to stop being afraid of being more forward
<kalikiana> but it's a good thing in any case
<zmaj> do any of you guys have experience with renpy?
<dholbach> davidcalle, do you need more time? :)
<rpadovani> davidcalle, hey :-) There is a workaround for this bug?
<rpadovani> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-shell/+bug/1335761
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1335761 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Dash] Activating a preview with a scope URI for the current scope doesn't send you back to the results view" [Medium,Confirmed]
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
 * davidcalle hugs dholbach back
<pindonga> hi jdstrand when you have a minute... https://code.launchpad.net/~ricardokirkner/click-reviewers-tools/handle-malformed-overrides-data/+merge/242402
<davidcalle> rpadovani, I don't think there is a workaround for that yet :(
<popey> nik90_: did you have any luck making a fat package to push to the store?
<nik90_> popey: hey, I have built the packages of clock. But haven't uploaded yet since I forgot to change the developer name and other small stuff that I usually do before uploading to the store.
<popey> nik90_: ah
<popey> nik90_: got any tips for how you made it?
<nik90_> popey: Well, during our previous discussion, we decided to create individual click packages for each arch instead of fat? That's what I did using the arm and i386 chroots
<popey> ah, did we.
<popey> Wonder if we can cut-and-shut them together.
<nik90_> yeah, since you said the store accepts multiple clicks of different arch (which I was initially suprised at)
<popey> yeah, thats probably not the best way for us to do it though.
<popey> was just chatting to balloons and beuno about it, we should test fat packages really.
<nik90_> ah
<popey> but dont have the tools to make them
<nik90_> Is there any place with instructions on how to create fat packages?
<popey> nope.
<nik90_> hmm
<popey> I suspect it's going to be a case (right now) of mashing two or three clicks together
<beuno> nik90_, the store doesn't accept different clicks for each arch
<popey> i was led to believe it did
<popey> so my bad, sorry
<nik90_> oh
<nik90_> I will have to check with sergiusens_ on how to create fat packages, but only for next week though. I have got calendar app reviews today
<popey> ok, thanks
<axp_> Hi to everyone... is here someone who mantains Ubuntu Software Center ?
<axp_> ops.. maintains :)
<bzoltan> popey:  correct, the PPA is more up to date.
<popey> ta bzoltan
<mhall119> nik90_: happy birthday :)
<nik90_> mhall119: hey, thnx :)
<ogra_> nik90_, happy b-day !!
<nik90_> ogra_: thnx for your wishes :D
<kalikiana> nik90_: my condolences :-P
 * kalikiana doesn't like birthdays… :-D
<nik90_> kalikiana: lol
<popey> Congratulations on clinging to a rock which happens to be circling a nearby star for an arbitrary amount of time nik90_ !
<nik90_> popey: nice touch
<kalikiana> :-D
<nik90_> well I wouldn't call it arbitrary amount of time though...its all well calculated trajectories and planetory motions :)
<popey> This is true. I will not make that mistake in 365.25 days when I next congratulate you.
<popey> Oh man, I'm such a buzzkill.
<kalikiana> haha
<popey> PARTY ON
<rpadovani> balloons, o/ do you have time to do a fast query? :-)
<balloons> rpadovani, fast!
<nik90_> lol
<mihir> hi balloons
<balloons> hello mihir
<balloons> nik90_, btw, I created a multi-arch build of clock.. it works ;-)
<mihir> Hey balloons could you quickly help us with bottomedge test helper.
<mihir> ?
<mihir> balloons: i am trying to utilize the helper from Clock app but not really able to port that.
<balloons> mihir, I can probably help
<mihir> balloons: yes  , i just need lil quick start , then i can try to move on and modify rest.
<balloons> can you leave some notes about what's up and happening? I'll be back in a bot
<balloons> *but
<balloons> *bit
<mihir> balloons: sure..here is MP which enables BottomEdge in Calendar
<mihir> https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/bottomEdge
<mihir> so if you can just help to initiate test and then i can try to  follow the partten and can merge your MP in this.
<Randy_O> I've got a quick question about scopes, any experts around?
<mihir> Randy_O: just shoot question , so that if there are any around they'll respond you back.
<Randy_O> Question: How do I get a scope to read a JSON file that is local, and not from a web API?
 * kalikiana sometimes wonders if anyone will have to figure out the copyright authors one day when files are copied like that… that has to be a very annoying task
<ahoneybun> hello all
<daker> is it me or the GPS is faster now ? it took like half a second to show my position
<balloons> nik90_, you've been quiet all day!
 * balloons wishes nik90_ a wonderful birthday
 * Letozaf_ too wishes happy birthday to nik90_ 
<popey> daker: yes, now we have the here location stuff baked in
<daker> it's much faster now
<popey> yeah, it's way better
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-11-22
<Randy_O> Question: How do I get a scope to read a JSON file that is local, and not from a web API?
<ahoneybun> hello all
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90_, ping
<akiva-thinkpad> blarg; Why does my SDK just break?
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad:  how your SDK is broken?
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan, it segfaults on running applications
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad:  what is "it"?
<akiva-thinkpad> It happened some time after the distribution upgrade.
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan, "it" is most of the core apps.
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad:  what series? Trusty, Utopic, Vivid?
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan, and most of the templates
<akiva-thinkpad> 14.10; this was a final beta originally
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad:  Do you use the SDK PPA?
<akiva-thinkpad> after the upgrade to 14.10 it just started giving me issues
<akiva-thinkpad> yes
<akiva-thinkpad> I recall something like this happening before last time, that ... instead of figuring out what went wrong, I was just told to reinstall ubuntu, which is fine enough
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad:  would you please pastebin the `apt-cache policy qtcreator qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu`
<akiva-thinkpad> but damn my internet is slow
<akiva-thinkpad> sure
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad:  I doubt that anybody from the SDK team has suggested you to reinstall the whole OS :)
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9168946/
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan, Does popey count? to be fair; it was not segfaulting, but just not running the filemanager and the terminal app at that time, giving some innocuous cmake error.
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad:  ok :) popey must have some well established reason to suggest so... if he did
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan, reason; RTM - just reinstall :P
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan, btw I'm downloading 15.04 atm; presuming I can run the sdk on this, right?
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad:  okey, so please tell me what exactly you do and what is the outcome.
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan, want a screencast?
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad: if it is easy to do
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan, sure I'll ping you in 5-10
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad:  one thing is for sure, the latest qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu package from the SDK PPA is 3.1.1+15.04.20141117.2-0ubuntu1~0utopic1 what is newer than what you have.
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan, okay thanks for letting me know
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad: I do not promise that upgrading to that will solve your problem :) but at least I can track down your issue better by attempting to reproduce what you see
<akiva-thinkpad> ah bloody public wifi... slow
<popey> wat!
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan, http://filebin.ca/1i6Zdswe54Gv/Cast-_00003.mp4
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, nvm this was months ago
<popey> akiva-thinkpad: I rarely tell people to re-install their OS, that's a horrid solution
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, for what its worth; it worked.
<popey> hah
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan, anyways; I am far from a cmakelists guru; but in that project video, I am running an older version of the filemanager app (few weeks), and the current trunk, using the exact same build environment
<akiva-thinkpad> the trunk does not want to build
<akiva-thinkpad> the old version doesnt have an issue
<akiva-thinkpad> when I try running the qmlproject, that just crashes, where a week ago it was working fine for me.
<akiva-thinkpad> one thing I would like to get better at is learning how to actually figure out why this is segfaulting. How do I find the logs related to the core dump?
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad: It looks odd indeed. As start, please upgrade to the latest version of the SDK
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan, okay; although I thought I had...
 * akiva-thinkpad sudo apt-gets update
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad:  you have a newer version of the QtC than the plugin
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad: the `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` does the upgrade
<akiva-thinkpad> sure
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad:  the apt-get update does not upgrade, it just updates your package list
<akiva-thinkpad> yah I know :P   I just had the software running an hour ago, so ~
<akiva-thinkpad> anyways
<akiva-thinkpad> it looks like there are a few qt components updating now so +1
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9169332/ -- still getting the same errors
<akiva-thinkpad> no compile on filemanager, and crash on qmlproject.
<akiva-thinkpad> huh; I think i'll take your advice popey and just upgrade to 15.04. hopefully that will solve the sdk issues.
<akiva-thinkpad> anyways; I'm out for a bit. Once I get this cleared up I think I can jump back on the horse~
<mzanetti> ogra_: you busy, eh :D
<ogra_> heh, yeah, framework updates etc :)
<ogra_> wow, in the build.de app it always shocks me  how you can even make a mobile site look like yellow press
 * mzanetti likes how ogra can't type "bild" because his brain autocompletes to "build"
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> i didnt even notice :P
<ogra_> still shocked by the page :)
 * mzanetti curses at ogra because he made him open bild.de
<ogra_> lol
<mihir> nik90_: ping
<mihir> nik90_: did you get chance to review the MP ?
<mzanetti> popey: pfff... are you tryin to keep down the number of changes per update? "Ensure this value has at most 500 characters (it has 635)." :D
<popey> mzanetti: i have no idea what you're talking about ☻
<mzanetti> popey: uploaded a new version of fahrplan. apparently the changelog field can't have more than 500 chars
<popey> → beuno
<popey> I'd file a bug
<popey> ogra_: might look nicer if your app is called "freenode webchat" rather than webchat.freenode.net
<ogra_> popey, hmm
<popey> just a suggestion, long names with dots dont work well in the dash
<ogra_> updated :)
<ogra_> aha ... and now kiwi as well as the freenode app show in the communication category
<ogra_> seems it just took a little to take the changes
<Randy_O> Question: How do I get a scope to read a JSON file that is local, and not from a web API?
<ahoneybun> ping popey
<ogra_> phew ... all apps updated (and except one also all fixed)
<popey> ☻
<mzanetti> popey: do you know if there's an api to add stuff to the calendar from an app?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-11-23
<akiva-thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<akiva-thinkpad> cool
<mihir> popey: ping
<mihir> popey: whenever you get time , could you test this MP and provide your feedback https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/NewDayView-Final/+merge/242346
<mihir> and provide your feedback on MP ( Just feedback on implementation would be helpful)  I am doing regression testing though , so you can skip that.
<mihir> popey: thanks.
<ogra_> mzanetti, one for you ...
<mzanetti> ogra_: ?
<ogra_> watch the stoe ;)
<ogra_> *store
<ogra_> sadly it has no sound, havent found out why yet ...
<mzanetti> ogra_: oh wow
<ogra_> :D
<mzanetti> well, not really for me, rather for Heike
<ogra_> yeah, indeed
 * mzanetti tries
<mzanetti> ogra_: how come this works now?
<ogra_> well, its a website that doesnt integrate with FB
<ogra_> just had to find it :)
<mzanetti> cool, thanks. will tell her when she wakes up (had a night shift)
<ogra_> :)
<mzanetti> lets see if that qualifies ubuntu to be flashed on her N7 :D
<ogra_> haha
<mzanetti> kinda sad that such things are actual stoppers
<ogra_> i found a proper original version of bejweeled too, will package that as well
<mzanetti> awesome
 * ogra_ just found a website that encourages direct linking of the games ... no extra ads ... thats rare 
<mzanetti> cool. if there is also that farm hero saga thing, add that to the collection :)
<mzanetti> nik90_: thanks
<mzanetti> nik90_: will you fix the date/time picker one too?
<nik90_> mzanetti: yes
<mzanetti> cool
<mzanetti> nik90_: you can delete the custom components in there then
<nik90_> mzanetti: will do. Do you know how to run it on the desktop via qtc? At the moment, I can only run it via the terminal which is fine but still.
<mzanetti> nik90_: not possible atm... fahrplan uses qmake
<nik90_> I added CONFIG+=ubuntu to the qmake arguments in the projects tab
<nik90_> ah
<mzanetti> nik90_: uh... do we have some qmake support now in the sdk?
<nik90_> I guess it should be possible in the next 1-2 weeks since there is qmake support in the testing sdk ppa
<mzanetti> awesome
<nik90_> :)
<mzanetti> nik90_: so yeah, for now you need to copy qtc_packaging/ubuntu/run_on_ubuntu_touch.sh to the root dir, then edit it and change PASSWORD to your device password
<mzanetti> then you might be able to use run_on_ubuntu_touch.sh to run it. if that still fails, at least you can use ./run_on_ubuntu_touch.sh -c to create a click package
<nik90_> mzanetti: ooh that simple? Nice..I only tested the code on the desktop for now.
<mzanetti> I didn't really maintain the run script lately so there might be more issues. but I used it yesterday to create a click package, so that is known to work
<nik90_> ok
<nik90_> mzanetti: btw I don't think location feature works..since I didn't get any prompt from the app requesting location access.
<mzanetti> worked for me when I tested it
<mzanetti> nik90_: doesn't work on desktop, crashes the app :/
<mzanetti> I reported a bug but for that
<nik90_> ah
<nik90_> I will test it further
<mzanetti> nik90_: I do get the prompt, but only as soon I click the location button
<nik90_> mzanetti: when I clicked the location button, the app froze for 2-3 seconds, and then shows the spinner..but no prompt dialog.
<mzanetti> strange
<mzanetti> I tested it again this very moment. works fine
<mzanetti> tested on 2 devices now. works for both :/
<nik90_> strange..I will reinstall the app and check the code to see if that works..since clock app shows the location for me correctly after the prompt.
<mzanetti> nik90_: does it work fine in the Netherlands otherwise?
<nik90_> mzanetti: yup, this app is so useful for me
<mzanetti> nik90_: would appreciate a review in the store then :)
<nik90_> mzanetti: will do definitely
<kalikiana> mzanetti: if only the dash would allow… for me the comment feature has been broken for a while :-(
<kalikiana> and same for giving stars
<kalikiana> I don't know where that problem is based, though, if it's dash, or some scope, or scope api
<mzanetti> kalikiana: really, works for me
<mzanetti> and apparently also for nik90
<nik90_> kalikiana: erm that's strange...i just added a review for fahrplan few hours back
<kalikiana> I basically don't see the UI for it, no stars, no edit field, nothing
<mzanetti> nik90_: so... now you're pulled in into fahrplan development :P
<kalikiana> and there's no hidden bottom swipe either so I don't think it would be an intended ux change
<kalikiana> alas… no idea
<nik90_> mzanetti: lol...looks like it :P..
<nik90_> I fixed the date time picker..but cant create a pull request until the about UX stuff lands
<mzanetti> nik90_: you think you can do those changes proposed by smurfy?
<mzanetti> nik90_: I'm not exactly sure what it means to do what leppa wants
<nik90_> mzanetti: I can do parts of them. I am atm changing the contributors list into a listview
<mzanetti> ah ok, so you're on it already, great
<mzanetti> I'm sure you can do technically, just wasn't sure if you have the motivation to do so :)
<nik90_> They are good suggestions...although I am not sure about adding more info into the main about page since it might get crammed again. I will try somethings out
<mzanetti> cool, yeah, I'm sure you'll find a good way for it. thanks again for contributing
<nik90_> np
<mzanetti> ogra_: pff.. never satisfied... I told her about you having added candy crush saga, now she tells me that there's a new version now called candy crush soda :D
<ogra_> mzanetti, lol, yeah i sae the TV ads ...
<ogra_> *saw
<bzoltan> nik90_: mzanetti: I am in final dogfooding phase with the qmake support. It is question of days. One thing is missing... the official click package should be able to create vivid chroot and it should provide the cross qmake from qtbase. the TEsting PPA's click is my own hack to do the job.
<bzoltan> nik90_: feedbacks are welcome :)
<nik90_> bzoltan: :)
<bzoltan> nik90_:  next week I will spend some quality time on fixing the Qt examples for our SDK. They kind of act strange ... seems that they were made with work better when the Qt is ~ installed and opened with qt sdk.
<mzanetti> bzoltan: wow, that's awesome
<mzanetti> bzoltan: we just were talking about this as fahrplan is one of those apps that were created for Maemo, then got ported to Symbian, MeeGo, Jolla, Blackberry and Ubuntu, so changing that over to cmake is not really easy
<bzoltan> mzanetti: believe me that your case was in my mind when started to push this feature :) making porting easier or at least remove the pointless rocks is important
<bzoltan> mzanetti:  it is strange that qmake support was such a big deal.. but our chroot build model put us  in a difficult situation .. with rootfs+toolchain+custom Qt tools as all other Qt sdk it would have been trivial... with chroots  it is not :)
<mzanetti> yeah, totally agree
<nik90_> mzanetti: how does https://imgur.com/1nmbRqq look? I thinnk this is better
<mzanetti> nik90_: definitely
<mzanetti> *much* better actually
<nik90_> :) I might have overkilled it previously with a listitem :P
<mzanetti> nik90_: btw, leppa: Oleksii Serdiuk and smurfy: Philipp Andreas
<nik90_> thnx
<nik90_> updating now
<mzanetti> and you probably want to add yourself to the contributors list, especially if you do the one or other future branch too
<nik90_> done
<Randy_O> Question: How do I get a scope to read a JSON file that is local, and not from a web API? Or is there some good docs to look at?
<popey> cwayne: 18:25:56 < Randy_O> Question: How do I get a scope to read a JSON file that is local, and not from a web API? Or is there some good  docs to look at?
<cwayne> sorry about that, my desktop just killed itself again :/
<popey> nice
<popey> did you see what I pasted?
<cwayne> I'm not 100% sure how to do it in C++, other than using scopebase's ScopeDirectory() as the first part of the filename, then read it in however files are read in cpp
<cwayne> let me see if i can find an example somewhere
<popey> thanks!
<cwayne> something like this would work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9200958/
<cwayne> where data is a file that's in the ScopeDirectory()
<cwayne> or CacheDirectory()
<cwayne> i hope that helps.. i don't know much about C++, I've been writing all my scopes in go
<cwayne> popey: I lost my backscroll of who that was intended for^ :)
<Randy_O> cwayne-afk, that was for me, I see it, looks promising anyways, it's only that all the examples are grabbing web api stuff, needed a place to start for local files
<Randy_O> popey, thanks, cwayne gave me something to look at.
<cwayne-afk> Randy_O: right, I've written a few that take local stuff, but it's all in go, so wouldn't be particularly helpful probably :)
<ahayzen> popey, are you still about at this late hour on a sunday?
<sandman_> well hello
<akiva-thinkpad> sandman_, Hiya
<sandman_> just checking out the Ubuntu SDK version of QT
<akiva-thinkpad> sandman_, how do you like it?
<akiva-thinkpad> sandman_, question; did you understand the wizard that prompted you at the beginning?
<akiva-thinkpad> I'd like feedback on it, because I believe it is not terribly informative
<sandman_> its pretty nice so far
<sandman_> whats not terribly informative?
<akiva-thinkpad> sandman_ when you started,
<sandman_> today
<akiva-thinkpad> did a wizard pop up, asking you about kit creation?
<sandman_> i got the kit created but it seemed to have a problem with the QT version
<akiva-thinkpad> sandman_, do you know what the kit is for?
<sandman_> i believe so, its to set up for compiling the app
<sandman_> and running the app for debug
<akiva-thinkpad> okay
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks
<sandman_> i take it you had trouble setting up a kit?
<akiva-thinkpad> sandman_, I just think the description of what the kit is for, is terribly vague.
<akiva-thinkpad> filed a bug about it today
<sandman_> well im new to linux, qt, and the ubuntu sdk so its all new to me
<akiva-thinkpad> sandman_, oh welcome to linux
<akiva-thinkpad> what made you switch?
<sandman_> dunno to be honest
<akiva-thinkpad> sandman_, do you miss windows?
<sandman_> its pretty flexible and seems to run pretty quickly. i still use windows i have some software i use for work that i cant use on linux as far as i know
<akiva-thinkpad> such as?
<sandman_> solidworks and altium dxp mostly
<sandman_> have you been to the qt website on the kits? did you get one set up?
<sandman_> so what is this chat for exactly?
<popey> ahayzen: yo
<ahayzen> popey, o/ me and victor were playing about with new designs+bottom edge and were looking for a little bit of feedback fancy having a go at an early prototype?
<ahayzen> popey, we're not sure about colours and some of the animations
<ahayzen> popey, here if you wanna play :) https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMeVZmSVFpbmxGb28/view
<popey> sure thing
<ahayzen> popey, hint drag the bottom toolbar upwards ;)
<popey> haah
<popey> ahayzen: artwork bounces around when pulling up
<popey> when the page finally hits the top that is
<ahayzen> popey, yeah we know a few rough edges
<popey> and ends up bouncing down too far
<popey> k
<ahayzen> popey, but do you think we're heading in the right direction?
<popey> need to play some more ☻
<ahayzen> hehe
<popey> would you remove the bottom bar?
<popey> and replace it with the bottom edge swipe up?
<ahayzen> popey, i would personally keep the bottom toolbar as it provides useful information ? and you can tap it to reveal as well
<popey> ok, which makes the bottom edge gesture pointless doesn't it?
<ahayzen> sortof
<popey> if it's going to do exactly the same as tapping the bar?
<popey> makes me thing the bottom edge should do _something_ but not that
<ahayzen> thats only because that what it did before lol
<popey> right
<ahayzen> popey, we're still waiting to see what jouni comes up with as well
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-11-16
<dholbach> good morning
<Mirv> jaywink: on older Ubuntus we so far have just provided the Qt Creator + emulator etc, which means the old Ubuntu's older Qt version is used, which explains the problem. Soon everyone will be updated to a new SDK IDE package that contains a whole new Qt version (not conflicting with the system Qt version) too.
<jaywink> Mirv, sounds good, thanks for the note! It's good to keep trusty as a valid dev host
<Mirv> jaywink: exactly, that's how it will be. just before the upgrade supported run targets are hardware + emulator, not the desktop itself.
<Mirv> but that'll soon change too
<t1mp> hello there, what did I miss? ;)
<ahayzen> t1mp, o/ bug 1514143 ;-)
<ubot5`> bug 1514143 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "While searching often times the keyboard hides while typing" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514143
<t1mp> ahayzen: I'm on it :)
<ahayzen> thanks man :-)
<t1mp> ahayzen: victor's analysis was correct, we're a bit too eager to set 'moving' to true internally.
<ahayzen> t1mp, is that likely to get into OTA8? :')
<t1mp> ahayzen: I have a fix, writing some regression tests now.
<t1mp> ahayzen: the fix will be in our staging this week for sure. I am not sure when the next landing to trunk is though
<t1mp> when is OTA8?
<ahayzen> 'soon', maybe this week :(
<t1mp> (I just returned from my holidays, still need to catch up a bit)
 * ahayzen wonders how many other apps that have already bumped this affects
<ahayzen> like any that have a search in the header are likely affected
<t1mp> right
<t1mp> bzoltan, zsombi: what do I need to do to get a fix in OTA8?
<zsombi> t1mp: luck :D
<t1mp> and maybe more important, *when* do I need to get it done?
<ahayzen> t1mp, buy QA a beer ;-)
<zsombi> t1mp: and magic
<zsombi> t1mp: OTA8 train has left the building :)
<bzoltan> t1mp: You just give me the MR
<bzoltan> t1mp:  against the trunk not the staging!
<t1mp> bzoltan: I don't have the MR yet. I'm working on it. That's why I asked the *when* question.
<bzoltan> t1mp:  two weeks ago
<zsombi> t1mp: ota8 gates are closed for 6 days
<bzoltan> zsombi:  :) exactly
<zsombi> t1mp: so you missed that, ota9 maybe
<t1mp> okay. It seems to me then that the fix for bug 1514143 will go to ota9
<ubot5`> bug 1514143 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "While searching often times the keyboard hides while typing" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514143
<ahayzen> t1mp, does the address-book have a search? as it may affect that
<ahayzen> t1mp, hmm address-book is fine when you search
<t1mp> ahayzen: the address book has a locked header, and I think locked headers are not affected
<ahayzen> ahhh thats why
<t1mp> the problem occurs when the flickable contents height changes
<ahayzen> ok that makes sense
<t1mp> ahayzen: so I'll have it fixed soon, but too late for OTA8
<ahayzen> :-/
<t1mp> ahayzen:  you could temporarily lock your header
<ahayzen> t1mp, yeah was about to say as a workaround, when entering search we could lock the header
<ahayzen> t1mp, ok we'll do that then until OTA9 :-)
<t1mp> okay, cool
<t1mp> sorry for the breakage. I'll add a regression test so it won't happen again.
<t1mp> bzoltan: I'll make the MR for staging and hopefully we can land that for OTA9
<ahayzen> t1mp, thanks
<bzoltan> t1mp: if that is fine with pmcgowan then it is good
<t1mp> pmcgowan: ^ can the fix for bug 1514143 go to OTA9?
<ubot5`> bug 1514143 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "While searching often times the keyboard hides while typing" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514143
<pmcgowan> bzoltan, once you have the fix we can decide whether to hotfix or wait for the ota, will see what QA things
<bzoltan> pmcgowan: Thanks! I agree.
<bzoltan> t1mp:  so just watch out to make it in a way that we can retarget if needed
<t1mp> okay
<popey> balloons, jenkins looks unwell.. lots of clocks https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/
<popey> (morning btw) :D
<popey> looks like it's running against the wrong branch according to sverzegnassi_  balloons
<balloons> popey, morning to you!
<balloons> I'll look
<balloons> ahh.. offline
<beni_> hei
<beni_> appdevs
<beni_> are there any appdevs?
<popey> beni_, ya
<ahayzen> balloons, any idea why jenkins hasn't merged this? https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/music-uc1.3-now-playing-fix-1447428/+merge/275635
<popey> oooh!
<popey> ahayzen, jenkins was busted earlier today, it might need re-approving to nudge it? balloons ?
<ahayzen> popey, oo
<balloons> ahayzen, indeed, jenkins was broken this morning. I wasn't sure if the old jobs got re-run or not
<popey> i believe it's supposed to be fixed now
<balloons> ohh.. that merge has never been run by the new jenkins
<ahayzen> balloons, that mp, and this one hasn't had jenkins comment on it yet https://code.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/fix-1514143-workaround/+merge/277611
<ahayzen> yup, its all appproved :-)
<balloons> interesting
<balloons> let's look
<balloons> ahayzen, d'oh!
<balloons> found the issue
<ahayzen> :-)
<balloons> it's doing lots of stuff now
<ahayzen> \o/
<balloons> btw, it is lp:music-app, not lp:ubuntu-music-app
<balloons> lol
<ahayzen> balloons, up lp:music-app
<ahayzen> *yup
<ahayzen> lol
<ahayzen> boom \o/ thanks balloons :-)
<balloons> ahayzen, let me know if you see anymore weirdness, but yes, things should be happening now on music
<balloons> sorry about that!
<ahayzen> balloons, will do ... unrelated, and a bit obscure, was wondering if you can connect Vis to an app running on a device ?
<ahayzen> i can use the print_tree as a sortof workaround but Vis is slightly nicer
<balloons> in theory, yes. In practice, no
<ahayzen> hah!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-11-17
<dholbach> good morning
<hasselmm> zbenjamin: as i just saw you on qtc-devel, is there a branch of the ubuntu plugin that works with qtc master? how about moving the entire plugin to qtc master to offload api-breakage burden to tobias, eike and friends?
<hasselmm> basically everyone does that
<zbenjamin> hasselmm: not atm, 3.5.x is what we build against atm
<zbenjamin> hasselmm: we thought about upstreaming but we did not get to the point yet. At least all our patches to the other plugins are upstreamed
<hasselmm> zbenjamin: yeah, 1000 thanks for your cmake work, btw
<zbenjamin> or 99% of them , except some small if (device == ubuntuDevice)
<hasselmm> makes my daily routine so much easier
<zbenjamin> hasselmm: yw, i had some hard time to get it in ;)
<hasselmm> (ok, not for the current project. but usually)
<hasselmm> still 1000 thanks to everyone involved
<zbenjamin> hasselmm: one feature i had to remove btw, the run cmake dialog is back again (but since you use master you know that already)
<hasselmm> zbenjamin: well, at least it became better
<zbenjamin> hasselmm: yeah imho the cmake per Kit feature is pretty nice and makes sense
<zbenjamin> hasselmm: problem is i only can use the QtC in the most recent ubuntu development branch
<zbenjamin> so keeping up with master is not on the daily agenda
<zbenjamin> but maybe i'll start porting to the current development version soon
<hasselmm> yeah, qtc with its permanent api changes is a pain to work with
<zbenjamin> yes
<hasselmm> see, i also just bug you, because ubuntu-sdk killed all my configured kits
<zbenjamin> hasselmm: -settingspath ftw
<zbenjamin> hasselmm: qtcreator -settingspath ~/.config/QtCMaster
<hasselmm> zbenjamin: indeed! great idea!
<zbenjamin> hasselmm: :D
<hasselmm> thank you
<timp> ahayzen: I have a fix for bug 1514143
<ubot5> bug 1514143 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "While searching often times the keyboard hides while typing" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514143
<timp> ahayzen: see https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/lessHeaderDisabling/+merge/277713
<timp> please test and comment if it works for you :) (I think it does).
<ahayzen> timp, awesome thanks, i'll have a look when i have a moment, thanks for the quick patch :-)
<cwayne1> popey: how many beers and/or cat pictures would I owe you to let my latest version of activity tracker through? :)  For some reason it has a warning for vcs files, even though when I run click-review locally, it says it's fine...
<popey> There are not enough cat pictures.
<popey> cwayne1, done
<cwayne1> popey: <3
<popey> cwayne1, seems you are not alone, davmor2 is getting that too
<popey> dholbach, has something recently changed in the review tools? it's barfing for some people when there's no vcs files in the click package
<dholbach> popey, have an error message
<dholbach> and yes, it changes now and then :)
<popey> found VCS files in package: .excludes lint_vcs_files
<popey> why does it care if there's an ".excludes" file in there?
<popey> I mean, it's only a warning, granted :)
<dholbach> it's a valid point
<cwayne1> should a warning be enough to stop something from being published?
<dholbach> consider you're working on a closed source app
<dholbach> I don't think I implemented the check, but I think it's fair enough
<dholbach> and it can potentially be huge
<dholbach> I think it's good to make the uploader aware
<popey> it stops the line in the store
<popey> forces manual review
<dholbach> the check has been in place since 2013
<dholbach> 2013-08-20
<popey> hehe
<cwayne1> then how did it just start flagging it? i didnt change anything in my click pkg and that check used to always pass
<dholbach> cwayne1, some files were added to the vcs_files list in the past few weeks
<cwayne1> ah, that's it then
<dholbach> the check didn't change, but some files were added (r533 in lp:click-reviewers-tools)
<cwayne1> should click build not inlcude them by default then?
<dholbach> I'm not sure I understand the question
<dholbach> you mean... "click build" should run "click-review" and complain?
<popey> click build shouldn't assume what files you should/shouldn't have in your source dir
<popey> oh, yes.
<cwayne1> yeah
<dholbach> that's what it does if you have it installed
<popey> i do
<popey> and it passed davmor2's app if I run it manually
<popey> but fails (warning) in store
<cwayne1> yeah, same here
<popey> and cwayne1's :)
<dholbach> it does: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13314634/
<cwayne1> popey: btw, my cat tax: https://www.thedodo.com/hoodie-with-pouch-for-pets-1154767753.html?xrs=RebelMouse_fb
<cwayne1> dholbach: yeah, but click review is passing my app locally, but got an error on the store
<popey> yeah, but they pass locally, no warnings issued, but fail after uploading.
<popey> yeah, that :)
<popey> 0.35-0~532~ubuntu15.10.1 is the version of click-review-tools I'm on
<popey> which is some 15 merges out from trunk..
<dholbach> so you're on wily and have all updates applied - do you have the SDK ppa enabled?
<davmor2> dholbach: pfff wily that's so old hat, I'm on xenial
<dholbach> davmor2, I'm on xenial too
<dholbach> ?
<davmor2> dholbach: no to the ppa I am running the sdk from repos
<dholbach> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<dholbach> it's not my decision, but we strongly recommend that folks use the ppa
<dholbach> so the sdk and its tools are not updated in the distro
<popey> i am on xenial
<dholbach> right... what about the ppa?
<dholbach> so yeah... if you feel that the vcs check should be dropped, please file a bug - I think it'll need some more discussion with Jamie and others
 * popey re-enables the ppa which got disabled on upgrade to xenial
 * popey expects his sdk to break if he updates
<popey> \o/ successfully fails on my machine now davmor2 :)
<popey> thanks dholbach
<davmor2> popey: updating mine
<dholbach> brilliant ;-)
<davmor2> dholbach, popey: now if I run click-review on my .2 I get 2 errors about debug in apparmor that I don't have in the file and arch all it doesn't like
<popey> davmor2, odd
<davmor2> and no mention of the vcs
<davmor2> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13315080/
<davmor2> I might just destroy this an try again with a .3 version
<popey> how did you build the click?
<davmor2> popey: click build . like it tells you in the Readme file
<popey> odd
<davmor2> popey: also the readme say 128x128 for icon and it is 256x256 :(
<popey> indeed
<popey> file  abug
<popey> :)
<davmor2> popey: will do when I finish tearing my hair out with bluez5 that was supposed to be so easy because we had already tested the hell out of it /me shakes his fist
<davmor2> removed the .excludes file and now it passes which begs the question why does the sdk create it
<davmor2> meh and I forgot to change the url now D'oh
<davmor2> yay and now it works \o/
<davmor2> cwayne1: so apparently just remove the .excludes file from the dir and any other .dotfiles and the it builds and everything :)
 * mcphail wonders how many apps go unpublished because the dev cannot think of or make a decent icon? Bah.
<davmor2> popey: feel free to confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sdk-ide/+bug/1517196
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1517196 in Ubuntu SDK IDE "Webapps readme incorrectly says icon size 128x128 " [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-11-18
<jplatte> where would be the appropriate place to ask about ubuntu-device-flash?
<ahayzen> jplatte, probably in #ubuntu-touch but alot of the people are in this channel or that one :-)
<jplatte> yeah so this thing is NOT behaving as it should
<jplatte> it fails to go into recovery mode despite me having specified the recovery image file, even when I use an absolute path
<jplatte> and now I'm trying to flash the bq channel instead of the non-bq devel channel and it fails before it has even downloaded the new image?!
<ahayzen> jplatte, what is the command you are running and the output ?
<jplatte> also, the -v flag has to be before the touch apparently? but who cares, it doesn't do anything anyway >_<
<jplatte> jonas@VirtualBox-Xubuntu:~$ sudo ubuntu-device-flash -v touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en --bootstrap --recovery-image /home/jonas/recovery-krillin.img
<jplatte> 2015/11/18 02:50:39 Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting
<jplatte> 2015/11/18 02:50:39 Device is |krillin|
<jplatte> 2015/11/18 02:50:39 Flashing version 26 from ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en channel and server https://system-image.ubuntu.com to device krillin
<jplatte> 41.34 MB / 52.68 MB [===============================================================================================================================================================================>_________________________________________________] 78.48 % 550.23 KB/s 21sFailed to enter Recovery
<jplatte> I had a = instead of a space after --recovery-image first, does not make a different
<jplatte> *difference
<jplatte> with a space is simply how I found it online
<ahayzen> well firstly you shouldn't need sudo
<jplatte> I do, fastboot devices doesn't find it without sudo and ubuntu-device-flash waits forever for the device to be in the bootloader
<jplatte> dunno why, fastboot devices works on my host system (I'm flashing through usb passthrough on a xubuntu 15.04)
<ahayzen> hmm i've never used the --recovery-image before so someone else is probably better to answer
<jplatte> I guess I'll restart the VM
<jplatte> ah right, this was the problem without sudo:
<jplatte> jonas@VirtualBox-Xubuntu:~$ fastboot devices
<jplatte> no permissions	fastboot
<ahayzen> hmm $ adb devices and $ fastboot devices both work without sudo for me
<jplatte> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/27017453/fastboot-and-adb-not-working-with-sudo
<jplatte> they're talking about udev, might well be that it's the virtualbox passthrough that results in the permission problem
<jplatte> is there a manual chmod I can do?
<jplatte> also, how high is the probability that running ubuntu-device-flash as sudo actually changes anything for worse??
<ahayzen> probably not stopping it doing what its failing todo
<jplatte> will upgrading from 0.30 to 0.32 potentially help?
<cwayne1> jplatte: what version of ubuntu is your vm
<jplatte> 15.05
<jplatte> *04
<cwayne1> jplatte: and where did you get that recovery image from?
<jplatte> heh
<jplatte> somewhere on launchpad I think, linked to on askubuntu
<cwayne1> ah, that'd probably be the right one then..
<jplatte> http://askubuntu.com/questions/602035/how-do-i-use-ubuntu-device-flash-with-the-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-aquaris-e5
<jplatte> not sure, I guess that could actually be the problem
<cwayne1> jplatte: something you could try is sudo fastboot boot /home/jonas/recovery-krillin.img
<jplatte> okay
<cwayne1> jplatte: and once that's booted, verify you can adb shell to it
<cwayne1> then you could try the same u-d-f call, but without --bootstrap
<jplatte> hey, it shows up in adb devices! :)
<cwayne1> :) also jplatte the udev rules you would need are in the second answer on the askubuntu question
<jplatte> Yeah I looked at that
<jplatte> Didn't copypaste it but played around with the vbox udev rules
<jplatte> but didn't work
<cwayne1> im just not sure how it works with usb passthrough to vbox, never tried that
<jplatte> anyway, now I'm getting weird error messages
<jplatte> Do I have to use a bq-approved channel? :<
<jplatte> The bq images are so cluttered with useless stuff that's tedious to remove
<cwayne1> im pretty sure that's the right channel, what're the errors you're seeing?
<jplatte> No I didn't use the stable channel this time
<jplatte> I used ubuntu-touch/devel/ubuntu
<jplatte> (it did show up with ubuntu-device-flash query --list-channels --device=krillin so I thought it should work)
<jplatte> 2015/11/18 03:11:15 Device is |/sbin/sh: getprop: not found|
<jplatte> Device /sbin/sh: getprop: not found not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel ubuntu-touch/devel/ubuntu
<cwayne1> jplatte: adding --device krillin should fix that
<jplatte> thanks! :)
<jplatte> it's doing something... ^^
<jplatte> for longer than before...
<cwayne1> it's cause the way it auto-determines the device doesnt work from recovery (there's no getprop command)
<cwayne1> neat :)
<jplatte> so now that this is non-bootstrap, what's going to be reset?
<cwayne1> userdata should be preserved, if you dont want it to be you can --wipe
<jplatte> nah, it's nice to have that stay
<jplatte> does userdata include non-preinstalled apps?
<cwayne1> i believe so
<cwayne1> but its been a while since ive done phone stuff, so i could be wrong :)
<jplatte> so you also don't know what apps are preinstalled on the non-bq image?
<jplatte> wanted to ask that next :D
<cwayne1> it depends on the channel
<cwayne1> they all have different custom tarballs with different preinstalled apps
<jplatte> ubuntu-touch/devel/ubuntu
<cwayne1> i think that was the least amount of preinstalled stuff, but i never really used that one
<jplatte> but do the non-vendor-specific ones also have apps that aren't in the store?
<cwayne1> no, theyd all be in the store
<jplatte> because that was the most confusing and annoying about the bq image
<cwayne1> there were only a select few that weren't in the store
<jplatte> it has all these scopes that you can't uninstall (at least without the command line) because you just can't get to their store pages
<cwayne1> yeah, that is an issue
<jplatte> only english names being searchable is another one :P
<cwayne1> in which scope?
<jplatte> I'm really sceptical about UTs future in general :D
<jplatte> which scopes were uninstallable? a lot
<jplatte> I think reddit was one of them
<cwayne1> ah, see those ones aren't even installed on the phone
<cwayne1> those live on a server
<cwayne1> lp:ubuntu-rest-scopes
<jplatte> not that I don't like or use reddit, it's awesome, but the scope is absolutely useless because I can't log in
<cwayne1> reddit, weather channel, openlibrary, wikipedia, yahoo finance,
<cwayne1> jplatte: you know i cam pretty close to writing a logged-in reddit scope, but figured theres enough apps in the store for it
<jplatte> that's another thing, why is canonical marketing scopes so badly..? at the current state they can't do shit
<cwayne1> well i dont know about that
<cwayne1> a lot of them can do quite a bit
<cwayne1> there's certainly room for improvement
<jplatte> well, I think a logged in reddit scope wouldn't be so much better
<ahayzen> i live in the main scopes :-) lol
<cwayne1> also full disclosure
<cwayne1> i wrote a whole lot of those scopes
<cwayne1> and im the one that added a bunch of those things to the preinstalled images
<cwayne1> sooooooo you hate me :)
<jplatte> my general problem with the scopes is that they don't have their main selling feature, which is being instantly accessible
<cwayne1> how so?
<jplatte> When I swipe to a scope, it always has to load for 1 or 2 seconds before actually showing up to date data
<jplatte> there's no quick swiping through them to view stuff on the go
<jplatte> I could open up an app just as well as it it currently
<cwayne1> i always just swiped up from the bottom and chose the scope that way
<cwayne1> but you can swipe through them if you set them as favorites
<cwayne1> but that said, if you have like 10 favorites its not quite as useful
<ahayzen> cwayne1, i think the aggregation scopes should have a higher precedence in that list from the bottom, even have the single scopes collapsed under them in the menu
<cwayne1> ahayzen: i agree
<ahayzen> as if i'm looking for the News aggregation scope in my list of scopes i have to scroll quite far down
<jplatte> uhm... shouldn't this flashing come to an end by now?!
<ahayzen> and i really don't care about the BBC/CNET scopes
<jplatte> it's been running since more than 10 minutes
<cwayne1> ahayzen: not if you favorite the news one :)
<ahayzen> i just want the aggregated one
<jplatte> okay, I can see aggregate scopes being useful for some people
<ahayzen> cwayne1, yeah its favourite now, but my point is that list is *way* too long and i never use it because of that
<cwayne1> if you add it as a favorite you can set its place in the list of favorites
<jplatte> that is a thing I didn't consider
<cwayne1> ahayzen: yeah, that's fair
<cwayne1> i dont know that a list is the best way to do it
<jplatte> but aggregated scopes are also useless to me because there is nothing they could aggregate
<ahayzen> cwayne1, but if it showed a list like Music, News, Videos etc .. then if you tap on news it shows all the news ones in the list or something .. would be much easier to navigate
<cwayne1> jplatte: any specific examples of what you think they're missing?
<cwayne1> ahayzen: absolutely
<ahayzen> then the main issue of scopes after that, is i can only read the first X characters of the article, i have to then open the browser
<jplatte> cwayne1: aggregated scopes or scopes in general?
<ahayzen> i believe the refreshing of the scopes is planned to be improved, right cwayne1 ? so it doesn't go completely blank/white ?
<jplatte> Can I safely assume the flashing failed (again) when it's been taking more than 15 minutes??
<ahayzen> jplatte, what stage is it at?
<jplatte> 2015/11/18 03:14:27 Start pushing /home/jonas/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/ubuntu-631ce387d6c729c3da0ae9177d0c9d9a07f3e0dfb15b21b20771079322915d20.tar.xz to device
<jplatte> it's started pushing 4 files, then logged it was done with 3, started pushing 2 more, and now it just sits there
<jplatte> all the logs are from within the first minute of starting it
<ahayzen> usually the last file is huge and takes a while
<jplatte> okay, then I'll keep waiting I guess
<jplatte> actually
<ahayzen> could adb shell in and see what $ top is showing
<jplatte> let me just check the files sizes of those
<cwayne1> jplatte: both, really
<cwayne1> ahayzen: not sure to be honest, i've been out of the scopes game for a bit now :)
<jplatte> so aggregation scopes are just not for me I think
<ahayzen> cwayne1, haha thought there was a discussion at UOS about it
<jplatte> the only one I might be interested in would be news aggregation in the form of RSS feeds
<jplatte> normal news as one is useless, I only have one text source for that
<cwayne1> jplatte: that's basically what the news aggregator is
<jplatte> I guess I would use an rss aggregation for comics, but then again that might not work because the screen is to small. but I also don't wanna read articles on my phone
<cwayne1> jplatte: you can create a new scope from an rss feed in like 5 minutes, and add the news keyword so it shows up in the aggregator
<jplatte> but I can't add my own rss feeds, can I?
<jplatte> Oh, oaky
<cwayne1> jplatte: well, there is a configurable rss scope in the store i think
<jplatte> Should do that for my favorite news site then, even if I'm not gonna use it myself ^^
<cwayne1> jplatte: :)
<jplatte> okay, might try it out if my phone works again
<jplatte> also...
<jplatte> about that...
<cwayne1> http://chrismwayne.com/?p=277
<jplatte> adb shell hangs
<ahayzen> cwayne1, if you have the calls and/or messages scope shown on the today scope, does that dramatically slow down the loading time for you ? (and sometimes causes it to not load anything below the calls scope)
<cwayne1> ahayzen: yeah :(
<jplatte> and about scopes in general.. not sure. I don't like any of the scopes that I actively do stuff, and haven't found many that just show information passively that I really like.
<cwayne1> that's supposed to be fixed in ota8 IIRC
<ahayzen> :( ooo :-)
<cwayne1> jplatte: do you have any suggestions for specific ones you might like more?
 * ahayzen wishes mako had the nearby aggregator 
<jplatte> I know there is something like this, but it either didn't work or there was some big problem with it, but I like stuff like "Daily random XKCD scope"
<ahayzen> hmm but i'm on rc-proposed that should be fixed for me :') lol
<jplatte> Which would also be one scope that would massively suffer from not being pre-loaded
<cwayne1> ahayzen: ill check with the dev tomorrow
<ahayzen> i think its better than before, but still slow
<jplatte> I'm not gonna wait a full second for this thing that might be nice to see, but I don't actually need
<cwayne1> jplatte: ha, i did do an xkcd one, but admittedly havent tested it in quite some time
<ahayzen> cwayne1, what about if you could make your own aggregator on the device
<cwayne1> jplatte: that's fair
<ahayzen> like a "My Scope" ... where i go .. i want the BBC News...the XKCD ..the Local Music
<cwayne1> ahayzen: that idea was thrown around a lot, im not sure what became of it
<ahayzen> could that even be a thing
<cwayne1> in theory
<jplatte> so yeah, the only scope besides apps and store I have 'favorited' is today, which is kinda nice I guess? but I could totally do without it
<cwayne1> jplatte: but i mean do you have any specific ones you would use?
<cwayne1> like services that would fit well to a scope that dont exist as a scope today
<ahayzen> cwayne1, do local train/bus times appear on the nearby scope ?
<cwayne1> ahayzen: nope, but they could if someone found a good api for them
<cwayne1> ahayzen: it could work on a local level
<ahayzen> that'd be pretty cool for some places
<jplatte> Use as in actively do something in? I'm having a hard time imagining how a scope would be better than an app for anything I would do actively. But if it's also about passive one like today and XKCD, I guess a few more that just show info that would go on the "welcome screen".
<jplatte> Because that welcome screen, if ever possible, will be replaced by media control buttons for me
<ahayzen> jplatte, ok flip the question, which apps do you tend to use a lot? (that could then maybe be scopes)
<cwayne1> well generally a scope is supposed to be about consuming content rather than actively doing stuff
<jplatte> #1 App by faaaar: Music
<ahayzen> music \o/
<jplatte> Then Timer
<jplatte> Oh, I guess that would be nice as a scope
<jplatte> hm, am I actually using any web app scopes often..?
<ahayzen> jplatte, we are considering taking the local music scope into the music-app click... so then we could expose the playlists to the scopes and then like most played/recent etc all from the scope
<ahayzen> would that be useful ?
<jplatte> dunno
<jplatte> music control indicator would be useful :P
<ahayzen> thats inprogress :-P
<jplatte> but yeah, about the music scope..
<jplatte> or actually the "My Music" scope, because the aggregation scope was just awful the last time I had a look at it
<ahayzen> yeah i talking specifically about the My Music one
<ahayzen> *i'm
<jplatte> I'm pretty sure I haven't started playing music from it a single time
<ahayzen> same, and i'm a music-app dev :-)
 * cwayne1 uses the untappd scope and the fitbit scope constantly
 * cwayne1 also wrote the untappd scope and the fitbit scope though..
<jplatte> It has been there for a while, might actually be the fourth favorite scope I forgot, but I only ever scrolled though it, thought how awful it looked because of missing images, and gone on doing something else
<jplatte> okay yeah not gonna use fitbit, am slightly underweight :D
<jplatte> what's untappd though?
<ahayzen> jplatte, yeah i think the navigation of it could be improved and if it exposed data from the music-app it could be pretty cool
<jplatte> ahayzen: to quote myself: dunno ^^
<cwayne1> jplatte: beer info
<jplatte> oh
<jplatte> yeah not my thing either
<jplatte> (my music scope) I just don't see how it's any better than using the app directly
<ahayzen> yeah once you have the app open i agree
<jplatte> so what's the use case here?
<ahayzen> you can search your music and select an album to play without having to open the app first, i guess
<jplatte> saving on startup time of the app?
<ahayzen> yeah :-/
<jplatte> well I guess this might be useful for people who don't have it running constantly
<jplatte> that reminds me.. how near are we to the music control indicator?
<ahayzen> but say you were on the Music aggregation, you could search for an Artist and you would then get results locally, on 7digital, any events they are playing, soundcloud etc
<ahayzen> jplatte, "close" ;-)
<jplatte> because that will include the change where the music app doesn't actually have to run anymore when music is being played, right?
<ahayzen> jplatte, we missed OTA8 but we are working with upstream, fingers crossed for OTA9 :-) lol our side is in this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/media-hub-bg-playlists-rework
<jplatte> I fear my phone is gonna be even more annoying to use, because the music app will constantly have to restart :S
<ahayzen> jplatte, eventually yes it won't have to run, but you will be able to control from the indicator :-)
<jplatte> I still want it to run in the backgroudn though, just to save on startup time! :D
<ahayzen> and when the app comes out of suspend it should jump back to the same spot you were
<ahayzen> haha, what's our startup time now ~3seconds IIRC ?
<jplatte> can't test :/
<ahayzen> (note it was much worse before we halved it last year)
<jplatte> but is suspend wakeup time low?
<ahayzen> idk, we have never been suspended :-) lol
<jplatte> do the wakeup times vary from app to app?
<ahayzen> depends what the app needs to load
<jplatte> that sounds like a yes
<jplatte> also, I just checked the files that are being flashed onto my phone
<ahayzen> eg we have quite a few multimedia libraries to load, that say the weather app doesn't need to load
<jplatte> this can never take this long
<jplatte> it's been running since 40min
<jplatte> it's 570MB of data
<ahayzen> is the device doing anything visibly ?
<jplatte> nope
<jplatte> hasn't been since going into recovery mode
<ahayzen> hmm i don't know i'm afraid
<jplatte> just a orange ubuntu on a white circle on a purple background
<ahayzen> spinning ?
<jplatte> nope
<jplatte> cwayne1: is it safe to ctrl+c ubuntu-device flash in this state?
<jplatte> ugh whatever
<jplatte> wait what :O
<jplatte> I have a recovery menu! :)
<ahayzen> :-)
<jplatte> buutthe factory reset says it will wipe all user data
<jplatte> I have a feeling this will *only* reset user data
<jplatte> that's the one thing I want to keep :D
<ahayzen> :-/ i would take a backup
<jplatte> hm, did a cache wipe
<jplatte> don't think that's gonna help but hey :D
<jplatte> apparently I can just restart the device-flash..
<jplatte> at least I don't get an error message
<jplatte> buut it doesn'tseem to be doing anthing either
<jplatte> reboot...
<jplatte> aand...
<jplatte> in recovery mode again
<jplatte> ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en
<jplatte> ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<jplatte> the first is the standard aquaris image, right?
<jplatte> what's the second one?
<jplatte> is proposed some sort of thing that gets deemed-as-stable-updates a little sooner or sth?
<ahayzen> jplatte, probably best to read this page https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/
<jplatte> wow the channel selection guide gives me nonexistent channels
<jplatte> I kinda want devel
<ahayzen> ...you likely don't want devel...
<jplatte> why?
<ahayzen> either rc or rc-proposed
<ahayzen> like no QA at all
<ahayzen> or stable
<jplatte> okay, trying rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en now
<ahayzen> that's what i'm on
<jplatte> even the fricking download bar is buggy
<ahayzen> its doing multiple downloads, so its gets confused lol
<jplatte> okay, so it has to push 427MB
<jplatte> I think it actually needs hours
<jplatte> and it didn't hang last time
<jplatte> because the <1MB files already needed a full second
<ahayzen> it usually takes like a couple of minutes on my mako IIRC
<jplatte> hm
<jplatte> well, it's 04:15 here
<jplatte> I'm just gonna let it run the next 8 hours :D
<ahayzen> :')
<jplatte> while I sleep
<jplatte> good night
<ahayzen> o/
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> dholbach, beuno do warnings trigger manual review in the store? (someone complained that their app has taken ages to be reviewed, it was stuck in manual review, and I looked and it's the vcs .excludes file again)
<dholbach> popey, maybe we need another category for app reviews, maybe "notification" or something, which allow the app developer to publish regardless
<dholbach> jdstrand should be part of this discussion as well
<popey> yeah, I haven't been checking for apps as much recently because they generally all go through
<dholbach> I realise that this is irritating and creates additional work, but as I said yesterday I feel there are valid cases where vcs files in the package are a problem
<popey> sure, i just wasn't aware this was happening until this week, so will now have to check for manual review needed more often
<dholbach> 1) huge vcs history, 2) proprietary app are two reasons which come to my mind
<popey> sure, I understand why
<dholbach> I agree we should discuss this
<popey> it's just breaking the whole automated things
<popey> I don't want us to go back to the bad old days where stuff sits there for weeks, untouched
<popey> Because there's a giant queue of stuff for manual review, just because it has a .excludes file in it
<popey> and actually, the .excludes file is put there by our sdk!
<dholbach> jdstrand, ^
<dholbach> or hang on, I'll file a bug
<dholbach> popey, so removing .excludes would make you happy for now? in that case I'll make the bug just about that
<popey> well, we should have the sdk and the review tools line up
<popey> having the sdk actually make apps which by default _cannot_ be automagically loaded into the store is broken
<popey> whether that's fixing the sdk or the review tools or the store I'm not sure
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-reviewers-tools/+bug/1517378
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1517378 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools ".excludes file (part of SDK template) makes apps held for manual review" [Undecided,New]
<popey> thanks
<popey> will poke jdstrand when he wakes
<sverzegnassi> popey, balloons: is Jenkins still down? We have a few branches ready to land, but auto-landing isn't currently enabled.
<timp> ahayzen: I fixed the second issue you commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/lessHeaderDisabling/+merge/277713
<timp> ahayzen: could you try it out with your app?
<ahayzen> timp, yup will do, thanks :-)
<timp> ahayzen: with the previous change, I made sure not to update 'moving' if unneeded when the height of the flickable contents changed
<timp> ahayzen: but in the case of a long list being filtered, also the contentY of the flickable may change.. but that should also not always set 'moving' to true for the header.
<ahayzen> ah :-)
<timp> zsombi: ^I updated https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/lessHeaderDisabling/+merge/277713
<zsombi> timp: why don't you take the verticalVelocity into accont to see whether really moves? That supposed to eb changed when the mouse/touch related moves are happening
<timp> zsombi: it only matters how much the flickable moves (the header needs to follow it), not how fast
<timp> zsombi: the flickable does really move, but the header does not always have to move as well.
<timp> zsombi: when the header is exposed and you scroll up, the header stays exposed (doesn't move)
<jdstrand> dholbach, popey: .excludes fixed in trunk. really, the sdk probably shouldn't include that in the click, but that is a flat text file and small, as opposed to .git or .bzr, so letting it through
<dholbach> <3
<popey> <3
<dholbach> jdstrand, does https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/click-reviewers-tools/1517017/+merge/277679 look god to you too? :)
<jdstrand> dholbach: commented
<dholbach> thanks
<jplatte> ahayzen: I have music player controls in the music indicator! :O
<ahayzen> jplatte, hehe ;-)
<jplatte> flashing finally worked when I extracted the ubuntu-device-flash executable from the xenial deb package and ran it on my laptop (though it would have worked on my desktop outside the VM as well I guess)
<jplatte> will there have to be a system update before next / prev track will work?
<ahayzen> jplatte, yup thats all work in progress :-)
<jplatte> Okay.. so how does being on rc-proposed change what updates I get? Are there more frequent OTAs, do I just get the features sooner?
<ahayzen> jplatte, you get like daily updates other than weekends, of what has been approved by QA that day
<ahayzen> jplatte, and then eventually a cut of the rc-proposed is taken and released as a normal OTA to the other users
<jplatte> Okay, but what would the update be for when it's stuff like the indicators?
<jplatte> Surely it won't be a completely new image whenever something in Unity changes?
<ahayzen> yup its a new image each day, usually only around 5-15MB though
<jplatte> because all the unity updates I had before were updates for "Ubuntu" in the form of completely new images
<jplatte> So that means a restart each update?
<ahayzen> yup
<jplatte> That sounds like it would get annoying quickly
<ahayzen> as a dev it doesn't as you have the later stuff you need to be working with, but as a user yes it probably will
<ahayzen> depends if you want to be on the latest or the most stable
<jplatte> I definitely like to see all the latest stuff
<jplatte> didn't know rc-proposed was this bleeding-edge though
<ahayzen> like you don't *have* to update every day, you can update at the end of the week and just download a slightly larger download
<jplatte> Whaat? No, I can't just not check for updates if I know there will be one almost every day :D
<ahayzen> ;-)
<ahayzen> i usually just update when i wake up
<jplatte> So how do I know what changed? Do I have to subscribe to some Mailing List? :/
<ahayzen> its on the landing emails or just look at the diff located...
<ahayzen> http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/
<jplatte> okay, so what are those landing emails?
<ahayzen> there are landing emails as well in the ubuntu-phone mailing list that summarise everything
<jplatte> oh okay, that would be the ML alternative
<ahayzen> eg https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg16811.html
<jplatte> I guess I'll have to write a small script to do something once there is a new file in that people.canonical.com directory
<jplatte> Don't like email
<ahayzen> :-)
<jplatte> Sooo, how's the music app development going?
<ahayzen> pretty good, lots todo :')
<jplatte> Okay, are there any things I already have on rc-proposed that I didn't have before? Haven't noticed anything yet
<ahayzen> not for music, because its a click whatever we put in the store you get on stable and rc-proposed
<jplatte> oh, right
<ahayzen> no beta store yet :-/
<jplatte> what's the next update gonna bring, then?
<ahayzen> bump to ubuntu components 1.3
<jplatte> smaller header bar?
<ahayzen> jplatte, look at the unreleased section of this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/debian/changelog
<ahayzen> yeah
<jplatte> that's a thing I noticed in the settings ^^
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-11-19
<dholbach> good morning
<Kivi> morning
<Kivi> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<rpadovani> mhall119, o/ how are you? :-)
<popey> Asleep probably :)
<rpadovani> well, I'll ping him later then :D
<popey> \o/ coffee time
<peter1858>  Hi. I'm interested in starting a game project (or finding out if there's something similar going). I'd like to see if I can get people together a bit at a time and try and grow support.
<popey> zbenjamin, what's the magic incantation to clear up all these schroots :(
<popey> zbenjamin, schroot --all-sessions --end-session tells me I have files open
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13344821/
<bzoltan_> popey:  I usually use lazy umount, that helps
<popey> how? I just booted my pc, not opened any sdk things at all and it's mounted
 * popey reboots to single user mode to nuke these schroots >:|
<popey> balloons, did you see the ping yesterday from Stefano about docviewer stuff not landing? https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/docviewer-app-autolanding/
<popey>  nothing seems to be happening there
<popey> bzoltan_, zbenjamin i updated my desktop to the new shiny sdk, and now i have two icons in my dash, ubuntu-sdk and ubuntu-sdk-ide... is that right?
<popey> I opened ubuntu-sdk-ide and get an OpenGL error :S
<zbenjamin> popey: an opengl error? Thats a new one. What Ubuntu version are you running?
<popey> 15.10
<zbenjamin> popey: first the two icons: did you remove the qtcreator as described in the mail/blog post?
<popey> http://imgur.com/tCXqJI4
<zbenjamin> the old
<popey> no
<popey> i just dist-upgraded like I usually do
<popey> wouldn't normally have to read emails to update my machine :)
<zbenjamin> popey: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/11/19/here-comes-brand-new-ubuntu-sdk-ide-tools/
<zbenjamin> popey: the gl error is weird. Does QtC still start?
<popey> there's 3 of those dialogs
<popey> I can't dismiss them
 * popey breaks out xkill
<popey> no, qtc won't launch
<popey> same errors
<zbenjamin> dang
 * popey removes qtcreator and qtcreator-plugin*
<popey> it worries me that others may see this without having seen the blog post
<zbenjamin> popey: it should not harm , other than having 2 qtcs installed.
<zbenjamin> popey: you could try to reset your config
<zbenjamin> popey: opengl does work for you?`
<popey> nuked some files
<zbenjamin> Mirv: ^ ^ ^ ^
<popey> now it starts
<zbenjamin> popey: what did you kill?
<popey> had to nuke some stuff in .config - the usual QtProject QtProject.conf and ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<popey> now if i run qtcreator I get the usual sdk wizard
<zbenjamin> popey: weird ... oO how could that create a opengl problem ....
<popey> so I guess before I removed qtc, I was launching the old one with the new libs?
<zbenjamin> popey: finish the wizard and see if you then get the error
 * Mirv sees SDK upgrade without any special PPA:s, updates his 14.04!
<popey> ok, will take a while, I want to make kits
<zbenjamin> popey: you can make kits always :D, just don't waste your time
<zbenjamin> popey: also the chroots are still there
<popey> no, i manually nuked them
<popey> wanted to start clean on this machine
<popey> "clean"
<zbenjamin> aa ok :), well you can always add chroots in Tools->Options->ubuntu->click
<Mirv> zbenjamin: is it ok that the ubuntu-sdk-api* (which seem new packages) don't get installed by default?
<zbenjamin> Mirv: yes its a alternative to the dynamic chroots
<Mirv> zbenjamin: ok
<Mirv> zbenjamin: no error pops up on my 14.04 LTS after upgrade. the only confusing thing is that there are both Ubuntu SDK and Ubuntu SDK IDE items that start the same thing
<Mirv> zbenjamin: bzoltan_: very solid work, I don't even know how you've so firmly managed to put it so that the new SDK/QtCreator is always started and I don't manage to start the old, installed one even if I purge and re-install it :)
<Mirv> no package error to be seen
<popey> zbenjamin, aaaargh!
<popey> during the kit creation it crapped out at the end, and forcibly unmounted my _home_ partition
<zbenjamin> popey: encryptfs?
<popey> yes
<zbenjamin> popey: that never worked ... let me guess your old machine was not encrypted?
<popey> old machine?
<zbenjamin> popey: or old install
<popey> this is my desktop which has been around for a long while
<popey> pretty sure it worked.
<popey> not used it for a while, tend to use my laptop mostly
<zbenjamin> you worked around it probably
<zbenjamin> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1427264/comments/15
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1427264 in schroot (Ubuntu) "using ecryptfs, creating frameworks fail to bind mount issues" [High,In progress]
<popey> :(
<popey> thanks
<popey> zbenjamin, Mirv ignore the opengl error, looks like my nvidia driver broke :(
<popey> sverzegnassi, this is looking great
<popey> I am surprised how fast it is on the E4.5!
<balloons> popey, also https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-internet-check-jenkins/+merge/278026
<balloons> for file manager, if you don't mind
<popey> done
<popey> sverzegnassi, file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.docviewer/0.3.latest/qml/loView/LOViewPage.qml:266:13: QML QQuickImage: Cannot open: file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.docviewer/0.3.latest/graphics/libreoffice.png
<popey> sverzegnassi, looks like libreoffice.png isn't installed, probably missed out of cmake?
<sverzegnassi> popey: yeah, you're right... didn't had a look at it (it's something that comes from a local branch on my PC)
<sverzegnassi> not pushed on LP yet
<popey> k
<sverzegnassi> I have to go now, thanks popey and balloons!
<popey> o/
<balloons> sverzegnassi, cheers, thanks
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  wow :) No idea what causes that
<aitzol76> Anyone who is trying with javascript scopes? I can't solve the this problem in the "Scope Previews" https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-js-scopes/+bug/1516447
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1516447 in unity-js-scopes "preview actions doesn't work" [Undecided,New]
<davidcalle> alex-abreu ^
<alex-abreu> aitzol76, ack I'll have a look at it
<popey> ahayzen, gang65 was just updating me on the ongoing issue with uitk1.3 and headerless apps (weather, clock, calculator) - is this a bug in the toolkit?
<ahayzen> popey, what particular issue?
<ahayzen> there is an animation on startup, but other than that its sortof ok
<ahayzen> and an animation when you then switch to a page with a header
<ahayzen> those two a minimal
<ahayzen> the bigger issue is the weird offset the second time you drag the bottom edge up (but its only in the hint, its fine when its pushed) so that is also pretty minimal
<popey> he seems to have gone afk
<popey> he was a bit vague tbh
<ahayzen> popey, try the branch see what you think... ;-)
<popey> ok :)
<aitzol76> thank you alex-abreu, I'm trying the soundcloud example on Desktop and 15.04 framework
<ahayzen> popey, this branch if you were wondering ;-) https://code.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/ubuntu-weather-app/reboot-uc1.3-bump/+merge/276466
 * popey builds
<popey> with keys
<ahayzen> ;-)
<popey> ahayzen, er, that header is a bit nasty
<ahayzen> popey, define 'nasty' ;-)
 * popey relaunches a few times
<ahayzen> haha
<ahayzen> i should try it on mobile a bit more, been testing mainly on desktop
<popey> it's a bit janky but it will probably be okay
<ahayzen> yeah, i'm still not totally sure if its us or the SDK
<ahayzen> i'm thinking the latter
<ahayzen> zsombi, timp, if i had an app with head { locked: true; visible: false } would you expect the header to be initially show after startup and then slide away or not appear at all?
<popey> https://youtu.be/OMqJbc6H6IY - launching weather
<popey> https://youtu.be/-12zhplF8f0 - swipe up
<popey> ahayzen, i retract my statement that it's nasty
<popey> if we're gonna have that header we should enable the header in the .desktop file?
<popey> so it transitions smoothly?
<popey> then goes away
<ahayzen> popey, that swipe up isn't bad, but if you do it again the offset will be wrong and parts hidden in the swipe
<ahayzen> popey, i guess we could do that :-/
<ahayzen> popey, lets see if the SDK folks say anything, eg what they would expect to happen ;-)
<popey> have you pinged any sdk people?
<greyback> too many animations :)
<ahayzen> popey, at 16:59:05 ^^ ;-)
<ahayzen> greyback, yeah its pretty distracting :-)
<greyback> ahayzen: I share that opinion. It looks pretty, but there are odd things popping-in/out which spoil the fluidity and this attract my eye
<popey> ahayzen, what do other apps which have no header do?
<ahayzen> probably the same code, but i haven't tried the others, IIRC Victor has
<popey> do such apps even exist
<popey> i mean, non core
<ahayzen> popey, clock ?
<ahayzen> oh
<ahayzen> ooooooh
<popey> all the rest have headers
<ahayzen> erm the fullscreen games?
<ahayzen> or certain personal apps :-)
<ahayzen> Camera ?
<popey> they're not qml
<popey> We'd need an app which is a) qml, b) not full screen, c) has no header
<ahayzen> my volleyball one is :') but thats still 1.1 or something
<popey> d) on the phone
<ahayzen> volleyball is on the phone ;-)
<popey> :)
<ahayzen> popey, uTorch ?
<ahayzen> but again only the core/system apps have bumped to 1.3 so far
<popey> utorch has a heade
<popey> +r
<popey> i love the blue expanding thing in utorch
<popey> i sometimes open the app just to play with that
<ahayzen> is that a header? how have they got no separator and the text is huge
<popey> i think so
<ahayzen> anyway, that doesn't really help us
<ahayzen> popey, the clock's mp https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-clock-app/ubuntu-clock-app-uitk1.3/+merge/276650
<ahayzen> they do the locking the same way, so does theirs animate ?
<popey> hey gang65
<popey> was just discussing the issue with ahayzen
<ahayzen> \o/
<gang65> :-D
<gang65> Ok great
<ahayzen> gang65, clock suffers the same weird slide in affect at startup right ?
<gang65> yes
<ahayzen> (so its something in the SDK not the weather app)
<ahayzen> cool
<gang65> In clock we are using also headers for Options
<ahayzen> yeah its very similar in flow
<gang65> And it is also visible during switching from options to Clock
<ahayzen> ah yeah, popey also try pressing the settings button and watch the header animation
<popey> yeah
<gang65> With Calculator we have problem with BottomEdgePage on which we are storing Favourite calculations
<gang65> When you start Calculator keyboard is at bottom
<ahayzen> popey, as Victor said you get an animation with the word "Weather" in the header which then changes to "Settings" as it animates
<popey> yeah, saw that
<popey> can one of you file a uiik bug, and we can add the videos to the description?
<popey> I can upload my clicks too
<ahayzen> i don't think Victor did make a bug
 * ahayzen checks
<ahayzen> can't see one, popey we should really have a minimal example not a full app, the SDK guys would prefer that ;-)
<ahayzen> gang65, popey, i'll create a bug report :-)
<popey> well, the clicks are here, if needed http://people.canonical.com/~alan/uitk1.3bug/
<ahayzen> :-)
<nemo> Say, is there any reason that: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/hedgewars/  only has up to 13.10 ?
<ahayzen> cool, if i get a moment i might make a quick blank QML file with the issue, unless someone else wants to ;-)
<nemo> and claims latest version is 0.9.19 ? (is actually 0.9.22)
<nemo> is apps.ubuntu.com unmaintained now?
<popey> yes
<nemo> 'k
<ahayzen> nemo, i usually use http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<nemo> should maybe have a notice somewhere
<popey> ditto
<popey> beuno, ^ see comment from nemo
<popey> (he owns it)
<nemo> I mostly went just to see what people were saying of latest versions, since all my machines are on LTS
<nemo> heh. https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/search/trusty/?q=Hedgewars  riiight
<nemo> popey: and, yeah, familiar w/ packages.ubuntu.com - been using it to check if latest version has finally been promoted to backports, but just was curious about user comments
<ahayzen> popey, something like bug 1518002 ? (i'll make and add a mini example code in a bit if no one else has)
<ubot5> bug 1518002 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Header is shown at startup and slides out even though it is set to be invisible and locked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1518002
<timp> <ahayzen> zsombi, timp, if i had an app with head { locked: true; visible: false } would you expect the header to be initially show after startup and then slide away or not appear at all?
<popey> pmcgowan, fyi https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1518002 could be considered a blocker for some of the core apps (clock/calc/weather)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1518002 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Header is shown at startup and slides out even though it is set to be invisible and locked" [Undecided,New]
<timp> ahayzen: It should't appear at all, but if you first have another page with a header and you switch, it should slide away.
<popey> pmcgowan, videos linked from comment there, so you can see what happens and judge for yourself.
<ahayzen> timp, have a look at the bug report ^^ for the videos
<ahayzen> timp, i'm probably gonna try and create a mini app to confirm and then you can test against ?
<timp> ahayzen: but the configuration using Page.head is a bit complex. We have a new header property in Page (in UITK staging), which works much better
<timp> ahayzen: what is the bug?
<ahayzen> timp, bug 1518002
<ubot5> bug 1518002 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Header is shown at startup and slides out even though it is set to be invisible and locked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1518002
<timp> ok. I didn't read the full backlog, only the line where I was highlighte.d
<timp> thanks
<ahayzen> :-)
<ahayzen> timp, this affects calc/clock/weather btw
<timp> ahayzen, popey: right. Once we land the new header stuff this can all be fixed in the apps. I'll be glad to help you with it.
<ahayzen> \o/
<timp> ahayzen, popey: Basically it is fixed in UITK, but the apps will need to be updated to use the new stuff
<ahayzen> thanks for the comment on the bug
<ahayzen> timp, is that stuff in the current OTA8 ?
<timp> no
<timp> OTA9 I assume, but I need to check with bzoltan_ who does our landings.
<popey> i hear there may be a hotfix between now and then
<popey> :D
<ahayzen> hehe
 * ahayzen has already reported one bug that was considered for a hotfix
<timp> this change adds a bunch of new components that you can use, so the hotfix would probably mean landing UITK staging
<timp> I did fix two smaller header-related bugs, including ahayzen's that can more easily be made into a small hotfix. I just need to be told to create the MR and someone (zoltan) needs to land ti
<timp> *it
<timp> otherwise it will simply be included in our next landing of staging
<imba> hi
<ahayzen> timp, that issue Victor said in the mp i *always* get as well
<ahayzen> or used to...
<ahayzen> used to *always* \o/
<timp> ahayzen: wow. I typed my response just now. Is there a camera watching me somewhere? ;)
<ahayzen> timp, i get desktop notifications of emails
<timp> ah :)
<timp> ahayzen: how do you use that file? I always "source export_modules_dir.sh" and it works fine
<ahayzen> for a long time i had todo $ . build_paths.inc
<ahayzen> $ source export_modules_dir.sh
<ahayzen> bash: /bin/build_paths.inc: No such file or directory
<ahayzen> ah i still get it :-)
<timp> ahayzen: can you report a bug?
<ahayzen> so what i have todo is run $ . build_paths.inc ... and then run the others manually
<ahayzen> timp, i can if Victor doesn't first
 * ahayzen has a list of bugs to report :')
<timp> I guess that is less work than having a list of bugs to fix ;)
<ahayzen> timp, against uitk right?
<timp> ahayzen: yes, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<ahayzen> cool either me or Victor will at some point this evening :-)
<timp> ahayzen: ok, thanks
<timp> zbenjamin: ^ see https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/lessHeaderDisabling/+merge/277713/comments/703424
<timp> the code that we have there now makes sense to me. I don't know why it some times doesn't work.
<timp> ahayzen: about bug 1518002, a mini app attached to a bug report is always good :)
<ubot5> bug 1518002 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Header is shown at startup and slides out even though it is set to be invisible and locked" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1518002
<ahayzen> timp, also on my list todo :-)
<timp> great :)
 * ahayzen needs a PA
<ahayzen> timp, bug 1518106
<ubot5> bug 1518106 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Using "$ source export_modules_dir.sh" causes the error "bash: /bin/build_paths.inc: No such file or directory"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1518106
<mcphail> Do we have a way for a confined app to read/write to the SD card yet?
<mcphail> (beyond content-hub)?
<popey> A few apps have an exception to do that
<popey> And they're confined (like docviewer) - jdstrand is the person to ask about that.
<mcphail> popey: but won't make it to store, though
<popey> I don't know.
<popey> Some clearly have. But I don't know what the criteria is.
<mcphail> popey: they certainly fail the click checklist
<popey> Docviewer had to get special permission because it has read _and_ write permission
<mcphail> Last time I checked it failed with _any_ apparmor relaxations
<mcphail> I haven't tried uploading one to the store, though
<mcphail> Seems unfair to ask a user to add 1.5GB of game assets to limited internal storage
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-11-20
<mhall119> rpadovani: I'm at a conference this weekend, so not on IRC much, if you need help ping popey
<popey> mhall119, all sorted
<mhall119> thanks popey :)
 * mhall119 should change his nick
<zzarr> hello! I get this error trying to use bluetooth in Ubuntu SDK (Ubuntu version: 15.10) "error: Unknown module(s) in QT: bluetooth"
<zzarr> this is the compiler output ".../ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf/qt5-qmake-arm-linux-gnueabihf" exited with code 3.
<DanChapman> zsombi: hey! in the UITK 1.3 ListItem is it possible to declare actions only for the "right-click" context menu and not be in the leading/trailing actions?
<zsombi> DanChapman: nope, yet it has to be either in leading or trailing or both
<zsombi> DanChapman: what we have in ListItem is only a temporary solution till we get the ContextMenu in place
<DanChapman> zsombi: ahh that's a bummer. :-( any suggestions on how I can solve my current issue in dekko https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ohaF-RY5d927wkco-wxHvfEB4dehEiz5KWGs6JpauBs/edit?usp=sharing
<DanChapman> I want to avoid having the two seperate context menus
<zsombi> DanChapman: just commented on the doc
<DanChapman> zsombi: thanks! i'll take a look in a minute
<mcphail> Do we now have a magic switch to prevent the screen from dimming in apps? What is the invokation? Does it prevent the screen from switching off as well?
<ahayzen> mcphail, looks like it would be something like this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1462489/comments/21 (probably worth reading the other comments after as well)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1462489 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Allow apps to keep the screen on" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<VsyachePuz> I want to learn on how to implement the following feature: my program performs long process (internet crawling by specification), user chooses "minimise to progress bar" icon. windows minimizes, and LONG progress bar appers in between system menu and ApplicationIndicators. How to implement this?
<VsyachePuz> In MATE there is Panel Applets, whose allow to implement such feature. But does unity-panel support them ?
<VsyachePuz> does ubuntu-panel support panel applets, similar to DBus-based panel applets of gnome and mate?
<mcphail> ahayzen: so if I add the "keep-display-on" apparmor permission does the screen stay on automatically?
<ahayzen> mcphail, the apparmor and the state in your QML, also note what was said here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1462489/comments/41
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1462489 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Allow apps to keep the screen on" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<mcphail> ahayzen: any idea how to implement that in a non-qt app? Trying to keep screen on in SDL app
<ahayzen> mcphail, erm, not sure someone like mzanetti might though ^^ ?
<mzanetti> one sec
<mcphail> ahayzen: thanks
<mcphail> mzanetti: there's a comment about sending a dbus message, but dbus is a bit beyond me... ;)
<mzanetti> Mirv, where do we keep the qt distropatches?
<mzanetti> found it
<mzanetti> mcphail, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/wily/qtsystems-opensource-src/wily/view/head:/debian/patches/unity-screen.diff
<mzanetti> mcphail, basically comes down to conencting to "com.canonical.Unity.Screen", "/com/canonical/Unity/Screen", "com.canonical.Unity.Screen" on the system bus
<timp> zbenjamin: do you know what is happening here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1518106
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1518106 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Using "$ source export_modules_dir.sh" causes the error "bash: /bin/build_paths.inc: No such file or directory"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mzanetti> mcphail, and calling "keepDisplayOn" there
<mzanetti> mcphail, that will return an int, store that int, and call removeDisplayOnRequest with that int as argument when your app is unfocused or closed
<mcphail> mzanetti: cheers. Will have a look at that. Can non-Qt apps interact with dbus?
<mzanetti> (or whenever else you want to not keep the screen lid any more - play nice or I will rate your app badly :D)
<mzanetti> mcphail, yes
<mzanetti> mcphail, what toolkit/language is your app?
<mcphail> mzanetti: it is Baldur's Gate, running under GemRB usinf SDL2
<mcphail> mzanetti: rate it badly and I'll send magic missile at you
<mzanetti> you should be able to link to c or even c++ and qt from that, no?
<mzanetti> isn't SDL based on c?
<mcphail> mzanetti: yes. I can do the necessary in
<mcphail> C
<mcphail> mzanetti: thanks for your help
<mzanetti> mcphail, so yes, find some dbus-lib written in C, or figure how to link c++ to it
<VsyachePuz> does ubuntu-panel support panel applets, similar to DBus-based panel applets of gnome and mate?
<mcphail> mzanetti: SDL links to dbus anyway, so the libs capability should be there
<ahayzen> timp, just of interest what does "dirname $0" give you ?
<ahayzen> timp, as if i change ". `dirname $0`/build_paths.inc" .. to .. ". ./build_paths.inc" then it works as that file is in the same directory for me
<Mirv> mzanetti: ok. Debian git, LP mirror also
<timp> ahayzen: "dirname $0" always gives me "."
<ahayzen> timp, it gives me "/bin"
<ahayzen> timp, haha omg! no way found it...
<ahayzen> timp, if i use gnome-terminal i get '.' .. if i use terminator i get '/bin'
 * ahayzen adds that to the bug report
<timp> ohh
<timp> I  never tried that
<ahayzen> yeah it works fine in gnome-terminal
 * ahayzen wonders what terminal Victor is using
<timp> $0 should be the full path+name of the script that you are running..
<ahayzen> timp, commented, so now you are going to tell me i'm using the wrong terminal :-P
<ahayzen> timp, why can't you do this instead? ". $PWD/build_paths.inc" ?
<timp> ahayzen: I'm not sure, that's why I was asking zbenjamin I think he added the $0 ;)
<ahayzen> :-)
<zbenjamin> timp: he did not :)
<ahayzen> bzr blame may argue its case ;-)
<Innercode> Hi 'm getting headaches about my apparmor problem. I've updated my BQ4.5 to OTA-8 and my desktop have the latest updates as well. When I create a new HTML5 app and run it on my phone no styles or js are applied because apparmor denied it. The bug is registered here (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/+bug/1477580) but the state is fixed. When I run the app on my desktop it's ok. How can I 
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1477580 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "[HTML5] AppaArmor denials to used the system installed UI SDK files, when webapp container used as a launcher" [High,Fix released]
<jdstrand> Innercode: on the desktop it isn't going to run confined unless you are doing something special
<jdstrand> Innercode: also, this was fixed in 15.10, not the phone
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: hey, so, Innercode is seeing bug #1477580 on the phone (update to webapp template). mardy wants bug #1512667 (update to accounts policy group)
<ubot5> bug 1477580 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "[HTML5] AppaArmor denials to used the system installed UI SDK files, when webapp container used as a launcher" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1477580
<ubot5> bug 1512667 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Enable Online Accounts v2 on vivid overlay PPA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1512667
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: with these changes, all webapps and anything using the accounts policy group will be recompiled in ota9. is this acceptable?
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, and that means a first boot delay?
<jdstrand> yes
<pmcgowan> whats our choices
<jdstrand> to do it or to not do it :)
<pmcgowan> heh
<jdstrand> in this case there is no additional policy group trick
<pmcgowan> sounds like we need to if I understand right
<pmcgowan> is it on the order of seconds, minutes?
<jdstrand> it seems the html5 changes landed without this (I'm guessing), so that kinda forces our hand
<jdstrand> well, it depends on the device
<jdstrand> all webapps
<jdstrand> and anything that uses accounts
<jdstrand> the accounts change will affect a relatively small number of apps
<jdstrand> I believe
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, so is there a current issue on ota8 we need to fix?
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: I'm not sure when the html5 issue came up. Innercode mentioned he is struggling to develop on html5 app on BQ ota8
<jdstrand> but this is the first I've heard of it for stable phone overlay
<jdstrand> (we fixed it in wily)
<Innercode> jdstrand pmcgowan Had this problem on OTA-7 as well
<pmcgowan> hmm that sounds bad
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: mardy has been asking for this change to the accounts plugin for a while
<jdstrand> s/plugin/policy group/
<pmcgowan> I am still confused is this affecting installed html apps?
<pmcgowan> sounds like
<pmcgowan> alexabreu, ^^
<jdstrand> yeah, I don't understand the underlying changes that is causing this
<jdstrand> s/is/are/
<jdstrand> this is the wily changelog entry for apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu: ubuntu/ubuntu-webapp: allow read access to /usr/share/ubuntu-html5-theme and /usr/share/ubuntu-html5-ui-toolkit (LP: #1477580)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1477580 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "[HTML5] AppaArmor denials to used the system installed UI SDK files, when webapp container used as a launcher" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1477580
<jdstrand> from the bug description: "When launching an app create with the default HTML5 template in qtc on the device (it now uses the 'ubunu-webapp' apparmor template), the css styles are not applied at all."
<pmcgowan> yikes
<pmcgowan> how did that happen
<jdstrand> but that was for wily
<jdstrand> maybe the new sdk?
<jdstrand> no, Innercode said this was with ota7 too
<alexabreu> jdstrand, pmcgowan mmmh this really seems related to what https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/+bug/1477580 was fixing
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1477580 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "[HTML5] AppaArmor denials to used the system installed UI SDK files, when webapp container used as a launcher" [High,Fix released]
<pmcgowan> alexabreu, right so do we need to hotfix this?
<jdstrand> alexabreu: yes, that is the bug I am talking about :)
<alexabreu> pmcgowan, it shouldnb't be hotfixed ... jdstrand released it some time ago right?
<jdstrand> alexabreu: we fixed that in wily. Innercode said he is seeing it on ota7+
<alexabreu> yes
<jdstrand> it is not fixed in stable phone overlay
<alexabreu> ah!
<jdstrand> the question is, why are we seeing it in stable phone overlay in ota7+
<jdstrand> and should we regenerate all webapp policy in ota9 (first boot slowdown)
<jdstrand> Innercode: could you paste your security manifest for your app at paste.ubuntu.com?
<Innercode> jdstrand The contents of the apparmor file?
<jdstrand> Innercode: in your click manifest, you will have something like this:
<jdstrand> name: foo
<jdstrand> hooks:
<jdstrand>   bar:
<jdstrand>     apparmor: path/to/file
<Innercode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13366210/
<jdstrand> Innercode: right, I need MPDClient.apparmor
<jdstrand> Innercode: actually, and MPDClient.desktop
<Innercode> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13366245/
<jdstrand> Innercode: thanks
<jdstrand> alexabreu (and pmcgowan): should I proceed with preparing this?
<Innercode> I really need to go now. My client stays connected so I will read all the messages since now. Many thanks anyway :)
<alexabreu> jdstrand, I think we should yes, ...
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, alexabreu what is the conclusion, is this currently afftecting html apps on the release
<mardy> jdstrand: of course, the other option is to create a new policy (IIRC I proposed "accounts-read"), but it's not as nice (and you suggested modifying the existing "accounts" one)
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: thoughts on accounts policy group change? I think this is less disruptive. anecdotally, I have 19 profiles that use it on my dogfooding arale. I just timed recompiling them: 34 seconds
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: I defer to alexabreu on if html apps are affected on the release
<alexabreu> pmcgowan, jdstrand yes they are
<alexabreu> so we have to hotfix
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: ^. based on that, I think we should do both. interestingly, I have fewer webapps than accounts consumers
<pmcgowan> alexabreu, ok then, can you also follow up on some test to catch this
<alexabreu> pmcgowan, yes that's precisely what I was doing
<pmcgowan> alexabreu, jdstrand I will open an rtm taskon that bug
<jdstrand> what about the accounts change?
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: also, fyi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13366530/
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: a little over a minute on arale if we change both
<pmcgowan> that seems fine
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: if you run that command yourself, make sure that the screen doesn't dim
<jdstrand> cause the system goes into energy saving mode and it affects compile times
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: I agree. so, fix both?
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, yes
<jdstrand> mardy: this is all you want, correct? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13366564/
<mardy> jdstrand: if the 15.10 policy is a symlink to 1.3, then yes, that's all
<jdstrand> mardy: this is for stable phone overlay and so no 15.10 poliy. it just adds that to what is already there
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: can you adjust this bug accordingly: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1512667
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1512667 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu RTM) "Enable Online Accounts v2 on vivid overlay PPA" [High,In progress]
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: I started it, but couldn't do everything
<jdstrand> mardy: but yes, 1.3 policy (ie, what the stable phone uses) is a symlink to 1.1
<mardy> jdstrand: right, for 15.10 you already did it in wily. So yes, those changes look fine!
<jdstrand> thanks
<jdstrand> mardy: if you are interested: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-048
<adam_from_farfar> hellou :3
<adam_from_farfar> guys, I have just installed QtCreator, phone is connected to pc, when I try to deploy the app, Python complains for a missing module. The log is here. http://paste.ubuntu.com/13367627/ I cannot either install the module as it does not exist or do anything else :/ Anyway, when I ingore the warning, the app is correctly deployed to phone, but I have
<adam_from_farfar> no idea what can be the side effect of issues with that python module.
<davmor2> ahayzen: pfff bug lists everywhere you only need to look at mine https://bugs.launchpad.net/~davmor2
<ahayzen> davmor2, haha but this is only for 1 feature ;-)
<ahayzen> davmor2, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=bgplaylist ;-)
<davmor2> pffff only 65 that's a tenth of my list ;)
<ahayzen> haha
<ahayzen> i am a dev not QA :-P
<ahayzen> wait until you guys start testing it :')
<davmor2> ahayzen: silo 009 is in the queue
<davmor2> :D
<ahayzen> yup :-D
<ahayzen> getting there slowly
<davmor2> It will fail at least twice
<ahayzen> probably
<ahayzen> jhodapp, davmor2 predicting your future ^^ ;-)
<jhodapp> so cynical! ;p
<davmor2> ahayzen, jhodapp: It is a HUGE! silo there is no way it's perfect first try sorry :)
<ahayzen> that just means we need todo more testing first then :-)
<ahayzen> lol
<davmor2> ahayzen: bluez5 has taken a week to land and is smaller, admittedly it touches more parts of the system but hey :)
<ahayzen> :-) thats been baking for a while as well
<davmor2> and that was with months of prep
<jhodapp> davmor2, it's definitely not perfect
<davmor2> ahayzen: see jhodapp it already setting up the excuses for the fail ;)
<jhodapp> we did pretty thorough testing, but it's complex stuff and edge cases can be hard to test for
<ahayzen> well it plays music when i'm on the bus...so ship it ?
<jhodapp> davmor2, someone has to prepare you properly ;)
<ahayzen> ;-)
<davmor2> jhodapp: yeah that's what I say I will be amazed if this passes first time :)
<jhodapp> ahayzen, I like that!
<jhodapp> davmor2, buy me a beer if it does!?
<davmor2> jhodapp: :)
 * davmor2 bets jhodapp hasn't tested with the new bluez5 stack yet ;)
<jhodapp> nope :)
<jhodapp> have not
<davmor2> See edge case number one :D
<jhodapp> haha
<jhodapp> davmor2, I will test with it though once it lands
<ahayzen> when do we get media-controls via bluez5 and bgplaylists :')
<jhodapp> bluez5 is landing now, so soon :)
<jhodapp> maybe by Monday
<ahayzen> sweet \o/
<ahayzen> OTA9 is gonna be big lol
<jhodapp> yep :)
<ahayzen> and we are only a few days into it lol
<davmor2> ahayzen: lots of it has been building for months and we are trying to get all the big bits in place as early as possible to avoid the last minute racing around like a headless chicken and then having to drop it anyway :)
<ahayzen> hah :-)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-11-21
<mcphail> Does anyone know why an .apparmor file containing http://termbin.com/eoc2 won't let me run "find /media/*/*/bg1 -maxdepth 0"? I'm getting Nov 21 13:09:11 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [117357.738918]type=1400 audit(1448111351.811:1191): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="bg1.njmcphail_bg1_0.10" name="/media/" pid=25663 comm="run.sh" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<mcphail> The docviewer app uses a similar trick to allow access to the sdcard
<popey> mcphail, do you have the find binary in your click?
<mcphail> popey: need to find the path to the sdcard. It has a unique ID
<popey> mcphail, my point was, is it failing because it can't run the /bin/find binary ?
<popey> (I had to copy mkdir binary into my click package)
<mcphail> popey: using busybox find in the click
<popey> k
<mcphail> Can't seem to get this to work without making it unconfined
<mcphail> I presume the "read_path" stanza isn't just for content-hub?
<popey> no
<popey> its read/write directly
<popey> you copied from docviewer?
<mcphail> yes
<mcphail> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-docviewer-dev/ubuntu-docviewer-app/lo-viewer/view/head:/docviewer.apparmor
<mcphail> that has xonten_exchange as well, but I think I don't need that
<mcphail> I've tried /media/*/*/bg1/ as well, but that doesn't work either
 * mcphail wonders if simply "/media/" might work...
<mcphail> OK, that seems to work. But it is a bit *broad*. Would an app pass a manual review with such permissions?
<ok2cqr> Hi, I working on app that runs mysql server in embedded mode and saves the data to user's home directory. By default apparmor won't allow that. I have a scipt in post-install that does the modification but it seems direct changes of user.sbin.mysql is not good idea. Anybody know where I should paste the apparmor configuration changes, please?
<ok2cqr> The script is here: https://github.com/ok2cqr/cqrlog/blob/master/tools/cqrlog-apparmor-fix
<mcphail> popey: I've decided the BG app is probably ready enough to go up on the store. I'm sure it will attract lots of negative reviews due to the myriad of bugs, but I have broad shoulders. Do you know who I could ping for manual review for the sdcard access permissions?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-11-22
<popey> mcphail, jdstrand_ is the person to ask
<popey> mcphail, need a tester? :D
<popey> mcphail, also, do you look in a specific directory on the card?
<mcphail> popey: It would be great if you can test. Do you have a copy of BG?
<jkb_> appdevs, i have a question to uitk-1.3 and backward compatibility. Can anybody help on this?
<jkb_> appdevs, since when have 1.3 been supported (OTA-7 or 8)? For a specific app I want to change to 1.3 but what will happen to users not on the latest OTAs?
<popey> mcphail, the original saga, I think so
<popey> mcphail, you set read_path over all of /media/ - can't see that getting approved ever
<popey> but not my job :)
<mcphail> happy to try anything to reduce the scope...
<ahayzen> Hi, anyone ever got this error from dekko causing it not to start? "MANAGER NULL?  false ACCOUNT LIST:  (24, 23, 21, 20)"
<JanC> mcphail: maybe #apparmor on the OFTC network can help you?  (I think your problem is with AppArmor rules, right?)
<mcphail> JanC: thanks. Might try that (although I'm not sure I understand apparmor enough to explain my problem). Would be nice to have some guidance as to what is needed to pass manual review
<popey> I don't think it's really an apparmor problem, but a policy one
<mcphail> jdstrand_: when you get back to the office, can you let me know how I go about getting an app manually reviewed? Does it happen automatically (or not at all)?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-11-21
<hron84> Hi! I trying to re-create a binary deb package without source (i have no access to the source package, this is a legacy, discontinued software) with fixed dependencies for Ubuntu Yakkety. However, I faced with error when trying to run dpkg-buildpackage against these configs: https://gist.github.com/hron84/dc1e009852e23e3357527ceefefa77cb the error is "binary build with no binary artifacts found; cannot distribute". What do I miss from my configs?
<vimpulse> hron84: It is sad that you crossposted without telling us that you did so.
<vimpulse> hron84: Still, it looks like nkuttler, in the #debian (!) channel, said a good point.
<vimpulse> === Begin quote ===
<vimpulse> <hron84> nkuttler: this package is works on my machine (it's ubuntu xenial)
<vimpulse> <hron84> nkuttler: and i'm pretty sure it will work with yakkety too.
<vimpulse> <nkuttler> hron84: well don't guess, install it first
<vimpulse> <nkuttler> hron84: dpkg --force-help
<vimpulse> === End quote ===
<vimpulse> hron84: Are you still guessing, or did you try a force install yet?
<vimpulse> *a forced installation
<vimpulse> hron84:  Please ask me for permission before private messaging!
<hron84> i do not wanted to say this here because offtopic.
<vimpulse> hron84:  Asking for permission to PM is, I suspect, usual good etiquette on IRC.
<vimpulse> hron84:  You can ask for permission in any channel, and the request is not off-topic in any channel.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-11-22
<renato__> popey, could you review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-calculator-app/fix-icon-snap/+merge/311401
<popey> renato__: left a comment
<renato__> let me see :D
<popey> I _think_ the format I gave is correct
<renato__> I am not sure if that works. Let me check with mterry
<popey> it does :)
<popey> i have it in other apps in the store
<renato__> great
<renato__> let me fix that
<popey> do test it to make sure first though, in case I'm wildly wrong :D
<renato__> popey, mterry told me to use only "meta/gui/icon.png" I will try it
<popey> renato__: ooh, that might work :)
<popey> (bet it doesn't)
<renato__> not working for me :D
<renato__> popey, ${SNAP} works fine
<renato__> let me push it
<renato__> popey, pushed :D
<popey> \o/
<mike00> hi appdevs, I have a Dialog with some textFields. is there a way to pass the focus to the next textfield when I press the enter button on the keyboard?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-11-23
<popey> bfiller: do you know if there's any plan to add activesync support? e.g. http://z-push.org/ ?
<bfiller> popey, not that I know of
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-11-26
<tammy> hello everyone
<tammy> I am new to this group
<tammy> I plan to work on the calendar portion
